# pushing it here. anyone else over 45?



## Angelicdragon

I am 47 and have yet another miscarriage to my list. That makes 9 confirmed miscarriages and about 15 chem pgs all since 2003. 
Seems I have no problems getting pregnant, it is the staying pregnant. My average is about 8 wks although two sets of twins struggled to 10 wks and one made it to 11w4d. I do have a 6 yr old DS and a 2 yr old DS in that time period.
I have older children too aged DS27, DD19 and DS18.
I love my children but have this hollow yearning for just one more. 
We did lose a little girl to stillbirth in 2002 and I often wonder is it just my sub conscious pushing me to have a little girl make it earthside?
I love being a mum and can't imagine my life without children in it. Preferably my own. We have done foster care over the years and also looked after friends children when they returned to work, but we lived in town back then so it was easier.
Now we live in the backwoods in a mountain valley so it is harder for people to get to us. But our kids love it up here and we have a great little school even if the local government want to clsoe it :(

So anyhow back to TTC
I had a natural miscarriage after waiting 2 wks for an answer either way as to if I would m/c or not. I had just seen my OB and got my last beta which had gone up again from 4600 to 5250 in 2 days (not a big leap :( ) but the scan showed the sac had shrunk and fetal pole had gone. The scan was so clear you could see the bleeding as the placenta was detaching from the uterine wall! So we decided on a D&C for 6pm (it was 2pm at this stage) and while we were filling in the paperpwork the m/c started. TMI but kiwi fruit sized clots! But even with al that and pethidine as well over the next few hours I still had to have the D&C for retained tissue which didn't want to seperate but wanted to hemorrhage instead. My body does that everytime I m/c
So I am now cd4 and back on 1000mg EPO and 500mg of Vitamin E of an evening and 5mg folic acid and 1000mg vitex of a morning. I also take multi vitamins.

My OB and GP vary between their thoughts of TTC over 45. One moment they are all for
"If you are still regular and everything works then it is hopeful"
to "You are over 45 so the chances of falling pg are virtually nil and only very rarely to women have a baby at your age."
then my OB says
"We do get 1-2 women through each year who are naturally pregnant and have a healthy baby".
bear in mind all of Tasmania has only a population of half a million and only about 212,000 so ...
anyhow I prove them wrong by BEING able to fall pg every couple of months when I am supposed to be too old to be able to fall pg even once a year! but yeah, have to somehow manage to stay pg.
I know the first response will be to take progesterone but my levels are perfectly fine each time in fact sometimes on the higher end and besides Drs down here will NOT prescribe progesterone unless you are doing a full IVF cycle. IVF here stops at age 44 :(

So here I am.. anyone care to join me in the quest of completing a family with Just One More.

OH yeah BTW when my fsh etc was tested which they now refuse to do my FSG was 5 and E2 and LH matched perfectly.

Judy :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I am not quite 45, but I wanted to send you a big :hugs:.


----------



## readyformore

I am also "in the quest of completing my family with just one more". Not in my 40s yet, but wanted to say hi and good luck!


----------



## Familyfirst

I'm 38 and have two kids a 18 yr old girl and 10 yr old boy. I would love just one more baby I just don't feel complete my body is telling me this is what I need to do. Long story but I have a feeling maybe in the future we will have one more.


----------



## Angelicdragon

I have been on a few forums over the last 10 yrs and the one thing I have found for sure is that a woman knows when she is done having children. I have been told it is just a feeling of completeness and of just knowing your family is now complete. Until then if you have that yearning and unfullfilled feeling then there will always be that wondering of maybe in your soul.


----------



## BethG

Well, I will be 45 in November, and I am still trying to get the first one....


----------



## NorthStar

I'm not, but I do have an amazing story, when my exBF was born (38 years ago) the lady in the next bed of the hospital was 58 years old, natural pregnancy she was the wife of the minister in one of the remote islands (West Coast of Scotland) and she had more than 10 other kids.

I tried to find that story on the internet and couldn't find it (from pre WWW days) but I did find this...

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1560739/UK-woman-59-worlds-oldest-natural-mother.html


----------



## mara j

know how u feel, I'm 45 and TTC. You seem luckier than I with your FSH levels and seem to be taking all the right supplements. Have been taking Vitex and have had my 1st ovulation in a couple of months, Am 15dpo now and waiting to test as no sign of AF. Good Luck to you, wishing you sticky beans!x


----------



## Macwooly

Well I'm 40 and TTC #1 but wanted to say sorry for your loses :hugs:

And I hope you do get to finally feel your family is complete :hugs:


----------



## Angelicdragon

my inspiration is a lady I know from church. She is 6 months older than me, has had all her babies as home births, never had a loss and is up to baby #10. Not that I want that many, 6 all up alive will do me fine lol. Her youngest is about 6 months so if I hadn't of had one of the m/c last year we would have been pg again together. Lately though we both get pg and she has a a baby and I lose one. Her eldest and my eldest are a week apart, then her next and my next were born the same day 2 hrs apart and after that our paths went awry until 2004 when Belinda is 2 months older than my Samuel and since then she has had 3 more.

What chances are there overseas for any assistance TTC over the age of 45?
here in Tassie you cannot cycle with your own eggs after the age of 44. If you are TTC #1 or 2 then you may be able to have donor egg or embryo but other than that you are on your own after your 44th birthday.


----------



## NorthStar

38/39 is the cutoff for NHS assistance in the UK with IVF


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> 38/39 is the cutoff for NHS assistance in the UK with IVF

Same age for IUI on the NHS as well as just checked it out :nope:

But many private clinics in the UK will deal with a woman till she's about 50 but it is dependant on their health


----------



## Suki73

Gosh, 38/9 seems awfully young for ceasing assistance on the NHS!! Surprised to hear it's the case for IUI too, but I guess they have to stop allocating public resources somewhere?!:wacko:

It's just a pity when assisted conception is more needed post 35. At least younger women have a bit more time to keep trying the natural route first :(


----------



## Desperado167

Hi judy,firstly :hugs::hugs:So sorry for wot u have been through,u truly are an amazing woman :hugs: and I know exactly how u feel about wanting just one more,I am the same,I desperately want another child!I have 4 children and been trying for another for five years after nine mc's,I finally got my bfp after a year of trying,the joy was short lived wen I went at 8 weeks for my scan and the baby only measured 5 and a Half weeks and had a Ragged heartbeat :cry::cry:, there was also a huge pool of blood at the base of my cervix,and I was sent home to miscarry,that was 3 days ago and so far nothing ,I am trying to remain strong and forever hopeful,:hugs::hugs::hugs:But I would certainly love to join u in your quest of completing your family and I wish u all the luck in the world,:hug::hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Hi judy,firstly :hugs::hugs:So sorry for wot u have been through,u truly are an amazing woman :hugs: and I know exactly how u feel about wanting just one more,I am the same,I desperately want another child!I have 4 children and been trying for another for five years after nine mc's,I finally got my bfp after a year of trying,the joy was short lived wen I went at 8 weeks for my scan and the baby only measured 5 and a Half weeks and had a Ragged heartbeat :cry::cry:, there was also a huge pool of blood at the base of my cervix,and I was sent home to miscarry,that was 3 days ago and so far nothing ,I am trying to remain strong and forever hopeful,:hugs::hugs::hugs:But I would certainly love to join u in your quest of completing your family and I wish u all the luck in the world,:hug::hug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki,:hugs:Thank u so much for my pm ,that was so so sweet of you,you guys are the best,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsdh

Desperado167 said:


> Hi judy,firstly :hugs::hugs:So sorry for wot u have been through,u truly are an amazing woman :hugs: and I know exactly how u feel about wanting just one more,I am the same,I desperately want another child!I have 4 children and been trying for another for five years after nine mc's,I finally got my bfp after a year of trying,the joy was short lived wen I went at 8 weeks for my scan and the baby only measured 5 and a Half weeks and had a Ragged heartbeat :cry::cry:, there was also a huge pool of blood at the base of my cervix,and I was sent home to miscarry,that was 3 days ago and so far nothing ,I am trying to remain strong and forever hopeful,:hugs::hugs::hugs:But I would certainly love to join u in your quest of completing your family and I wish u all the luck in the world,:hug::hug:

Oh Hun im so so sorry :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Mrsdh,:hugs:Thank u so much,:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi judy,firstly :hugs::hugs:So sorry for wot u have been through,u truly are an amazing woman :hugs: and I know exactly how u feel about wanting just one more,I am the same,I desperately want another child!I have 4 children and been trying for another for five years after nine mc's,I finally got my bfp after a year of trying,the joy was short lived wen I went at 8 weeks for my scan and the baby only measured 5 and a Half weeks and had a Ragged heartbeat :cry::cry:, there was also a huge pool of blood at the base of my cervix,and I was sent home to miscarry,that was 3 days ago and so far nothing ,I am trying to remain strong and forever hopeful,:hugs::hugs::hugs:But I would certainly love to join u in your quest of completing your family and I wish u all the luck in the world,:hug::hug:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much Hun,it's been a hell of a week but I am bearing up,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Judy and Despie I pray with all my heart that one day you ladies will get your BFPs and that they will be the stickiest of stick beans and you get that LO each to complete your families :hugs:

Despie I am still praying that this current beanie turns into a miracle and proves the medical world wrong :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Aw wooly it wud def be a miracle,gosh it wud be amazing,:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## serendippy

BethG said:


> Well, I will be 45 in November, and I am still trying to get the first one....

Snap me too although ill be 45 in Feb


----------



## serendippy

Desperado167 said:


> Hi judy,firstly :hugs::hugs:So sorry for wot u have been through,u truly are an amazing woman :hugs: and I know exactly how u feel about wanting just one more,I am the same,I desperately want another child!I have 4 children and been trying for another for five years after nine mc's,I finally got my bfp after a year of trying,the joy was short lived wen I went at 8 weeks for my scan and the baby only measured 5 and a Half weeks and had a Ragged heartbeat :cry::cry:, there was also a huge pool of blood at the base of my cervix,and I was sent home to miscarry,that was 3 days ago and so far nothing ,I am trying to remain strong and forever hopeful,:hugs::hugs::hugs:But I would certainly love to join u in your quest of completing your family and I wish u all the luck in the world,:hug::hug:

Keeping me fingers crossed for u and that it turns out ok..big hugs to u xxxx


----------



## serendippy

I had kind of said to myself that i would stop at 45 (been tryin for 2 years) but i dont know now with the nearer it approaches. It must be hard to give up the dream and im not sure id be ready.


----------



## Mellybelle

Judy, have you had tests done to find out why you are mc'ing? If you can concieve then you should be able to carry babies to term. Your body has done it before and it will do it again.


----------



## angifi

Hi ladies,
I just found your thread and I think I need to join you. I'm 44 and sadly just had a D&C on Friday for my 2nd mmc in the last 6 months (had one at christmas time too). I make it to 9 weeks, then the baby stops. It is so frustrating. Both times I saw a healthy heartbeat at 8 weeks and was told I had a 95% chance of everything being okay.

Like you, Judy, I have 5 kids (eldest is 20, youngest is 2) and just want one last baby to complete my family. I have friends who think I must be crazy, but I just feel it is the way it should be. Now I'm beginning to wonder myself if I'm crazy.

I had my last bub almost 3 years ago (3 months shy of my 42nd birthday). Before these two miscarriages I had no miscarriages that I'm aware of. I always fell pregnant easily, until ttc my son at 41, it took 7 months. But these last two times took 6 months and 4 months.

However, I just want to be able to hold a pregnancy. I've asked to have my last baby tested, to see if there was a chromosomal issue. My Dr thinks it is most likely age related(the miscarriages) and there is nothing we can do. I'm still going to ask for testing for clotting and immune issues. I don't think it is likely to be progesterone as that usually causes miscarriages before 7 weeks.

I'm going to start taking large doses of co q 10 (up to 800mg), royal jelly, and will ask my dr about large doses for folic acid - does this help to freshen our eggs?

I'm so sorry for all of you who have experienced miscarriages, it is such a blow isn't it? I though for sure I'd be ok this time , surely I wouldn't miscarry a second time, and my worst fear was realised. I have no idea how I will cope if I ever get pregnant again. I don't think early scans will help, they made no difference this time.I still miscarried.

I'd love to hear what others are trying in terms of supplements etc.

I'm also having acupuncture.


----------



## Mellybelle

My FS suggested I start taking coq10 to help with egg quality after my last mc. I was also taking vitex up to ov and folic acid. I fell pregnant the first cycle after my mc. This was a shock as it had taken 10 cycles after i mc'd last year. Amazingly, i ovulated from both sides first cycle after mc. Only have one baby in there though.


----------



## Angelicdragon

Hi there Desperado, Angifi and Melly and to all the other wonderful ladies.
Despie I am so sorry for the limbo you are now in. I was there with both sets of twins. Had heartbeats and looked ok but behind in dates and the first time had a pool of blood above twin A. I read a lot in the misdiagnosed miscarriage forum, hoping and hoping like crazy I would be one of the Miracles you read about but each time alas no :(
Angi I have been the early blood tests and early scans, the delayed blood tests and scans and each time I get no where closer. I used to hink if I had the blood tests at 16dpo, 18dpo and 20dpo at least I would know from week one if it was good or not. But I had terrific betas with Joey and Ethan and good scan results and still lost them for unknown reasons at 11w and 7wks. The twins always measured behind yet you read so often that early on twins always measure behind and several days apart from each other.
This time I tried the ignoring route and got called in at 6 1/2 wks with spotting and then the roller coaster started. 
Melly is your scan right on for dates etc? How long have you been taking the CQ10? I think my dad has some, I may go voer and grab some and see if it helps before I go out and buy some, tis amazingly amazing expensive down here :(
I am 5mg of folic acid. I know the usual dose is 0.5mg but I was advised to take the bigger dose.
A naturopath also told me to take the vitex right up to week 12 if I get pg to help with progesterone issues at my age. I have tried decreasing it gradually, stopping it at a BFP and taking it straight through and each time it has made no difference. 
I guess we can only keep trying.
oh I was asked about testing? I was tested with Joey and even though he came back as chromosone perfect my OB refuses any testing now ( it's over $200 now anyway, no longer on the free list :( ) as he says it is undoubtly 100% my age and egg quality causing the miscarriages so just keep hoping for that golden egg. Honestly right now I think I have more chance of a huge win in the lotto than I do of having another baby :(
Each time I get a BFP i get rather cynical and don't actually compute in my mind as it being a baby. It is a scientific experiment to see how dark the lines get and how far I get towards the 12 wks mark. It's my way of coping.


----------



## Mellybelle

Angelicdragon said:


> Melly is your scan right on for dates etc? How long have you been taking the CQ10? I think my dad has some, I may go voer and grab some and see if it helps before I go out and buy some, tis amazingly amazing expensive down here :(

My scan date is two days out from my LMP. I wasnt temping this cycle and it was my first cycle after miscarriage. But its pretty close to what I thought.

I began taking coq10 on the advice of my fs, 75mg per day. I started it a couple of weeks after mc and am still taking it every day. I think it costs about $30 for 30 tablets, so not very cheap up here either. There are a couple of online chemist shops where you might be able to get it cheaper.

I was tested for a range of clotting and autoimmune disorders. Do you want a list? I have it here somewhere. You might be able to see your GP to get tested. I had to pay for a couple of the blood tests (AMH and Factor V Lieden mutation...i think it was these two) as they werent covered by medicare. One was $72 and the other about $45. My tests all came back as normal, but if anything came back with a clotting disorder, its usually treated by clexane injections, or even good old aspirin during the next pregnancy.


----------



## Angelicdragon

Hi Melly, I had all thsoe blood tests done after we lost Ethan. I also had the laparoscopy, Hysterosopy and HSG to check my tubes, DH also had his range of blood tests. I know the factor V leiden one was in there, we had about 14 vials of blood taken. But it all came back 100% clear. Just age :(


----------



## Mellybelle

Yes. 14 vials. Must have been all the same tests. 
Its so frustrating.


----------



## angifi

I'd love a list for the blood tests if it isn't too hard to find. I don't mind paying if it helps put my mind at rest: at least if there's nothing to find, I'll know. 
I wonder if private health insurance covers the blood tests? However, I would still pay.

When I think about how much I've spent on acupuncture, supplements, naturopath, opk's, fertility monitor, pregnancy tests...wow, I probably could have gone on a nice holiday to a tropical island!

I don't mind paying for the acupuncture,I think it does me the world of good - it is very relaxing. I don't think my naturopath was worth it though, I felt I knew more than she did about fertility. She suggested my progesterone wasn't good enough - when I had a LP of 12 days, and had carried until 9 weeks. I've heard that a problem with progesterone would cause spotting and a miscarriage much earlier(however, I'm happy to be corrected if that isn't the case). She did mention one thing which may have some truth in it - my DH was told he was borderline for a thyroid problem. He was supposed to get another blood test done in Feb, but hasn't done it. Is it possible that a borderline thyroid issue could cause defective sperm and a miscarriage? I wouldn't even want to suggest it to him, he'd feel terrible, then use it as an excuse not to ttc. However, I will encourage him to get the blood test if it may be an issue.

I'd love to hear what you think. I'm guessing you have all done a bit of research into recurrent miscarriage?

Did you girls feel super tired after your miscarriage/s? I am feeling so lethargic today, and did yesterday too. I try to sleep, but can't seem to. I know I am grieving - but does that make a person feel so exhausted? I'm afraid all my sensible eating habits have evaporated too. My DH bought me Lindt chocolate. I wish he hadn't, because I've pigged out on it.

Before this last pregnancy I went sugar free and felt really good, right now I know I should do it again, but just don't seem to have the control to do it now. I guess I'll cut myself some slack for a week or two. I keep reading about how important a healthy diet is for healthy eggs.

Should I start ttc right away (as I am so old) or should I try to detox/support my body for a month or two first? 

Truth is I haven't even discussed it with DH yet, and I have no idea how he feels. I just can't imagine not giving it one more chance.

Mellybelle - I had a look at your journal - I'm so happy and excited for you. And I am so sorry for your losses. So heartbreaking.


----------



## Macwooly

angifi said:


> I'd love a list for the blood tests if it isn't too hard to find. I don't mind paying if it helps put my mind at rest: at least if there's nothing to find, I'll know.
> I wonder if private health insurance covers the blood tests? However, I would still pay.
> 
> When I think about how much I've spent on acupuncture, supplements, naturopath, opk's, fertility monitor, pregnancy tests...wow, I probably could have gone on a nice holiday to a tropical island!
> 
> I don't mind paying for the acupuncture,I think it does me the world of good - it is very relaxing. I don't think my naturopath was worth it though, I felt I knew more than she did about fertility. She suggested my progesterone wasn't good enough - when I had a LP of 12 days, and had carried until 9 weeks. I've heard that a problem with progesterone would cause spotting and a miscarriage much earlier(however, I'm happy to be corrected if that isn't the case). She did mention one thing which may have some truth in it - my DH was told he was borderline for a thyroid problem. He was supposed to get another blood test done in Feb, but hasn't done it. Is it possible that a borderline thyroid issue could cause defective sperm and a miscarriage? I wouldn't even want to suggest it to him, he'd feel terrible, then use it as an excuse not to ttc. However, I will encourage him to get the blood test if it may be an issue.
> 
> I'd love to hear what you think. I'm guessing you have all done a bit of research into recurrent miscarriage?
> 
> Did you girls feel super tired after your miscarriage/s? I am feeling so lethargic today, and did yesterday too. I try to sleep, but can't seem to. I know I am grieving - but does that make a person feel so exhausted? I'm afraid all my sensible eating habits have evaporated too. My DH bought me Lindt chocolate. I wish he hadn't, because I've pigged out on it.
> 
> Before this last pregnancy I went sugar free and felt really good, right now I know I should do it again, but just don't seem to have the control to do it now. I guess I'll cut myself some slack for a week or two. I keep reading about how important a healthy diet is for healthy eggs.
> 
> Should I start ttc right away (as I am so old) or should I try to detox/support my body for a month or two first?
> 
> Truth is I haven't even discussed it with DH yet, and I have no idea how he feels. I just can't imagine not giving it one more chance.
> 
> Mellybelle - I had a look at your journal - I'm so happy and excited for you. And I am so sorry for your losses. So heartbreaking.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi judy,:hugs::hugs:Am so glad u came and joined us,:hugs:Everything u are feeling mirrors my own feelings,I wud def start trying again ASAP,I have heard u are very fertile after a mc,I am def gonna start taking the coq10 also ,after my mc I am usually exhausted and take a while to get back to my usual self,then I remember how desperately I want another baby and start planning:hugs::hugs: etc,with my latest bfp ,I lost nearly 3 stone in weight and walked 7 miles a day and cut out coffee,caffeine,and anything fatty,I just ate chicken ,pasta ,noddles ,potatoes,,rice,fruit,veg,cereal and eggs and one piece of bread a day ,I also took a vitamin b capsule and 5 mg folic acid and aspirin,I also inject myself with clexane ,I hope some of this helps ,:hugs::hugs:U will receive lots of really good helpful advice here,And I hope and pray u get your really sticky bfp soon,as someone told me before as long as u bleed u can still breed ,good luck,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

If you can bleed you can breed....I think it was me.


----------



## Mellybelle

angifi...I'll find that list of blood tests....


----------



## Macwooly

Mellybelle said:


> If you can bleed you can breed....I think it was me.

I think it was :thumbup:


----------



## Mellybelle

Ok, I dont know what it all means, but this is what it said on the blood request form....

FSH
Glucose
AMA
TSH
TFT
PRL
DHEAS
SHBG
Testosterone
-AMH
-ANTICARDIOLIPIN AB SCREEN
-FACTOR V LEIDEN MUTATION
-LUPUS ANTICOAGULANT SCREEN
se homocysteine
coeliac screen
COAGULATION PROFILE

All mine came back as 'normal' so it wasnt a lot of help to me. The next step was to test for NK cells, but I fell pregnant again.


----------



## Ruth2307

Have been following this thread with much interest. I have written this so many times but I mean it with all my heart: you ladies who have gone through this more than once are truly remarkable. This was my very first pregnancy and therefore my first miscarriage and I feel as if I've been run over by a tractor both emotionally and physically. I had no idea what to expect but it certainly wasn't this level of sadness and fatigue. My diet is shot to pieces too and all I want are Kettle Chips and Butterkist toffee popcorn. :wacko: The healthiest thing so far is a craving for freshly pressed fruit juice (apple and mango being my favourite.) but all that sugar can't be doing my PCOS much good.

My question to you all is how do you get over this? At the moment it's all so raw and seems very sad and desolate that I can't ever imagine getting pregnant again (the lack of partner is a distinct disadvantage!!) but that whole snakes and ladders effect as I keep calling it seems so overwhelming. I know you have to pick yourself up etc etc but _how do you actually do that_? What did you do? What did you think about? How do you stop yourself from crying and wondering about what could/should have been?


----------



## Ruth2307

PS I'm 37, which may on the surface sound young but I don't feel it! At my hospital as soon as you hit 35 it makes little or no difference, you're instantly labelled as 'past it'. I've had gazillions of blood tests too and it's no joke especially when you bruise easily and they have difficulty finding a vein. My poor elbows and backs of my hands feel perforated!


----------



## Mellybelle

I just typed a huge post and it disappeared!!!!
Basically what it said was:
:hugs: Ruth. There is no getting over it. You lost your baby. It is devastating and it takes a great toll on your physical and emotional health.

After I lost baby Kyle last year I was in a very bad way. I would really have benefitted from counselling and I probably needed anti-depressants. No one wanted to talk about my loss with me, everyone wanted me to get over it. I know I was on the edge of insanity for a long time.
After we lost Evie I was more prepared for what i had to go through. It certainly wasnt easier doing it all again, but I knew what questions to ask, what I wanted from the hospital etc. I was also determined not to have anyone think it was 'just a miscarriage'. She was out little girl and we loved her. We had a cremation and memorial service for her and I played a video that I had made. 
Here is evies video.....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJt9JoGSmbc

Might be a good idea not to watch it if you are feeling emotional. I still cry every time i watch it, but good tears iykwim. 

Sorry to crash the thread a little,but I like to post Evies video as often as possible. I want lots of people to see it. I'm hoping it will stop a lot of people from thinking 'just a miscarriage'.

It helped me a lot to make the video. Do you have a memory box or a journal or something Ruth. I know some people just want to forget, but I find it healing to remember.


----------



## Macwooly

To all you wonderful ladies who have had to say goodbye too soon to your darling sons and daughters :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## angifi

Ruth, I certainly understand how you feel. It is devastating. Last time (my first miscarriage), I felt completely bereft. I was in a dark place, and my DH really feared for my sanity.

Can you talk to someone about it? A counsellor?

I was amazed at how insensitive people (especially health professionals) could be. It helps to talk to others who are sympathetic, or have been there.

This time, and it is still very raw, I am equally as sad, but I seem to be coping very differently. Perhaps it is because I know I will get through it, maybe it is because I still hold out hope for a future with a new baby in it. And I think knowing what to expect really helps. At first I felt very cheated, and really angry that I would have to feel the pain all over again. I still feel majorly pissed off that I have to go through two due dates without a baby in my arms. 

But I think it makes me all the more determined to try again.

I'm not sure how I'll go if it happens again, but I think I am more realistic about the chances of it happening again.

Mellybelle, thanks so much for the list. I will take it with me when I see my dr in three weeks. By then she'll have the results from the testing of the baby too. I hope she'll agree to the blood tests, or refer me to a specialist. I live in the country, so I don't know if I'll have to travel to the city, but I think it would be worthwhile.

I agree, it is good to have memories of your baby. We all have such beautiful hopes and dreams for our babies. It helped me to keep a journal, and to write a poem.I wanted to post a link, but I can't because I haven't posted on this site enough.

I'll try to copy the poem:

A Poem for my lost baby
I'm going to make a pillow
to lay my grief upon

I'll collect all the little reminders
and stuff it full
with everything
that I made for you

silken soft, the mohair silk tiny cardigan
half knitted

The pretty peach, green and turquoise patchwork quilt
the top finished, just waiting for the backing.

The squares of fabric, perhaps a little dress?Or pants if you are a boy?

The tiny little socks,striped orange and turquoise.
Your little white growsuits and other tiny clothes.

My recently purchased maternity clothes, waiting for my belly to grow.

And the ultrasound DVD.The one I couldn't watch on my mac because it is pc compatible. I want to see your heartbeat again. But I can't play it...

Because my little one, you're never going to wear the clothes
The quilt will not adorn your bed
my belly won't fill out the stretchy tops.

Instead I shall lie down
and I'll remember how I saw your future,
how I could see your smiling self, giggling with Charlie, running on the beach,
squeezing my hand with your chubby little fingers.

I longed for your growth.
To feel you move in my belly.
To have your siblings watch you move under my skin.

I longed for your birth. That first cuddle.

The first long look at you, the marvelling at your perfect beauty, your newborn softness.

Instead I put away the reminders and I have say goodbye.

But I'd really rather not.


----------



## Jax41

angifi - that's beautiful :flower:

Ladies - I really hope you don't mind me reading your very personal and emotional messages. I can't begin to image how you must have felt, be feeling at any time in amongst all this sadness :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ladies, I also started reading this thread to say that yes, I am 43 but am trying for my first.

But I'm not really sure what I can say now - you are all so strong (I guess you have to be) for what you have gone through and I wish I could give you all :hug:

I really hope that you all get your sticky beans. 

When I started this I was excited and hopeful but I think I was fooling myself that this would be easier than it really is and I'm now not convinced at all that it will happen at my age.


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> Ladies, I also started reading this thread to say that yes, I am 43 but am trying for my first.
> 
> But I'm not really sure what I can say now - you are all so strong (I guess you have to be) for what you have gone through and I wish I could give you all :hug:
> 
> I really hope that you all get your sticky beans.
> 
> When I started this I was excited and hopeful but I think I was fooling myself that this would be easier than it really is and I'm now not convinced at all that it will happen at my age.

Please don't think like that it can and will happen for you regardless of your age :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

If there is any hope there was a lady on other thread 35 pregnant that was 46 or 47 that had a healthy baby. I've had two MC and am 43.


----------



## Desperado167

Melly I cud not watch your video today as I am struggling to cope ,but I will be strong enough one day :hugs::hugs:I lost my little son at 19 weeks to downs ,I wouldn't let them take him away from me so I carried him in my tummy even thou I knew his little heart had stopped beating for six weeks ,:cry::cry::cry:,everyone thought I was mad but I just couldn't bear to be parted from him ,in the end my placenta attached itself to the lining of my stomach and I lost 6 and a half pints of blood and nearly bled to death ,at that stage I didn't care if I died as I knew then I would be with him for eternity,at that stage the grief was so bad I wasn't thinking straight ,I had my four children at home who needed a mom and my wonderful husband who needed me,but at the time I just couldn't think of anything else but him,it took me a very long time before I could venture out ,I lost a lot of friends that said it was for the best as he would be too much to handle and it was a blessing he had died,I could never forgive them ,but I now realise it was just how they felt and everyone is different,I have since lost seven other babies ,six of my babies didn't make it to 8weeks and y poor twins passed away at just past three months .I thought I would never be able to cope but I have ,its been bloody hard ,so Ruth please don't be hard on yourself ,you just lost a much wanted and loved child,and u will never get over it,the pain will lessen over time but u will never ever forget ,give yourself time to grief ,we are all here for u and we all love you,I wish I could do something else to ease your pain,:hugs:remember I am always here,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Melly I cud not watch your video today as I am struggling to cope ,but I will be strong enough one day :hugs::hugs:I lost my little son at 19 weeks to downs ,I wouldn't let them take him away from me so I carried him in my tummy even thou I knew his little heart had stopped beating for six weeks ,:cry::cry::cry:,everyone thought I was mad but I just couldn't bear to be parted from him ,in the end my placenta attached itself to the lining of my stomach and I lost 6 and a half pints of blood and nearly bled to death ,at that stage I didn't care if I died as I knew then I would be with him for eternity,at that stage the grief was so bad I wasn't thinking straight ,I had my four children at home who needed a mom and my wonderful husband who needed me,but at the time I just couldn't think of anything else but him,it took me a very long time before I could venture out ,I lost a lot of friends that said it was for the best as he would be too much to handle and it was a blessing he had died,I could never forgive them ,but I now realise it was just how they felt and everyone is different,I have since lost seven other babies ,six of my babies didn't make it to 8weeks and y poor twins passed away at just past three months .I thought I would never be able to cope but I have ,its been bloody hard ,so Ruth please don't be hard on yourself ,you just lost a much wanted and loved child,and u will never get over it,the pain will lessen over time but u will never ever forget ,give yourself time to grief ,we are all here for u and we all love you,I wish I could do something else to ease your pain,:hugs:remember I am always here,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hug:


----------



## animalcracker

Butterfly67 said:


> When I started this I was excited and hopeful but I think I was fooling myself that this would be easier than it really is and I'm now not convinced at all that it will happen at my age.

I felt exactly the same way. We started TTC April 2010 which isn't that long really. Got pregnant quickly in July 2010 and suffered a MMC in September.

It took forever to get pregnant again (we recently found out) and I'm terrified. I'm 39.

All of you ladies out there wanting a baby in your 40's - don't give up. A woman at work just got pregnant naturally with her 2nd and she's 44. She was told there was no chance of her having another baby, but she proved her doctors wrong. You can too.


----------



## Mellybelle

Angifi - your poem is beautiful and made me :cry:

Despie - your story is heartbreaking. I know that people dont say things to intentionally hurt, but for someone to say "its for the best" is unforgivable. :hugs: Its never for the best.


----------



## Angelicdragon

Melly I hate that too. The well meaning people who say it was for the best and there was something obviously wrong with the baby so nature took care of it. WTH? so why should it always be my babies it happens to? When will I get a break and nature do what it is supposed to do and create a baby! 

How can&#8230;.

How can you say goodbye, before you could say hello.
How can you lay her down to sleep, before she could even play.
How can you kiss closed eyes in sleep before they saw the light of day.
How can she lay so silently before she could even cry.
How can her limbs be so still and never know how to run and skip.

How can so many dreams be lost. 
How can so many tears be cried.
How can a heart break into so many tiny pieces.
How can such a tiny person make such a huge hole.
How can anything ever be the same.

I wrote that for my daughter Annabelle who was stillborn at 31 weeks. She was so beautiful and so perfect. She stopped moving so we went into the hospital and her heartbeat was very erratic but I was left overnight to be monitored and her heart stopped at 2:15am. Finally the On call OB was called back in and pronounced her gone at 4:30am. The midwives had spent all that time trying to find her heartbeat. I was induced at am and went into labour quickly but had to have an emergency c section at 11:08 pm. That was April 5th 2002. And not a day goes by I still miss her.She would have been 9 now.
It's snowing here and we are having fried rice for tea so I had better move off my chair and do something.
hugs to you all.
Jude


----------



## Mellybelle

That is beautiful Judy...:cry:


----------



## Angelicdragon

To give some of you hope I got my BFP with Samuel for my 40th birthday and then with Daniel when I was 44. I had just turned 45 when he was born. All natural, no assistance other than vitex. So you can do it over 40 even up to 45.. tis after that I think the road gets even harder and the climb steeper.


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I also started reading this thread to say that yes, I am 43 but am trying for my first.
> 
> But I'm not really sure what I can say now - you are all so strong (I guess you have to be) for what you have gone through and I wish I could give you all :hug:
> 
> I really hope that you all get your sticky beans.
> 
> When I started this I was excited and hopeful but I think I was fooling myself that this would be easier than it really is and I'm now not convinced at all that it will happen at my age.
> 
> Please don't think like that it can and will happen for you regardless of your age :hugs:Click to expand...

Macwooly's right Butterfly, please don't give up on your dreams :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Judy,I wish I could give u a big hug ::hugs::hugs::hugs:Butterfly,:hugs:Please don't give up,u and me will do it together,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Melly - Just watched your video. Couldn't do it yesterday. Stilled bawled my eyes out this morning but it's beautiful. :hugs:

Angifi and Angelicdragon - I loved your poems. Very heartfelt and sums up how I feel too. :hugs:

Thank you all for posting and sharing. It helps to know that I am not alone quietly going mad with grief over 'just a miscarriage'. Everyone keeps telling me 'at least you know you can get pregnant' or 'it was nature's way'. Sorry but that just isn't cutting it with me! I would rather have been still trying than to have fallen pregnant only to lose my baby.

Today I feel a little brighter (slept for 9 hours!!) and the sun is shining again. Hopefully today will be a better day. 

Lots of love
xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Mellybelle, Ruth, angifi, wooly, Despie, Jax, Garnet, animalcracker, AngelicDragon thank you all for sharing and for your support. :hug:

(really hope I haven't missed anyone :hugs: )


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth,am glad u feel a bit better today,I think a good nights sleep makes all the difference,remember u are never alone,we are always here,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

A good nights sleep really can do wonders. Glad youre feeling better today Ruth, even if its only for the day. Go outside and soak up some sunshine. Soak some up for me too. Its 9.30pm, cold, windy and horrible here.


----------



## Macwooly

Ladies I am so sorry people have dismissed what you have gone through with your loses :hugs:

I have always know I have an older sister, Helen who I never got to meet as she only lived for 2 days but my parents always made us aware that we had a sister in heaven. But apparently my dad's mum said when Helen died "oh well you can have another to replace her" :shock::growlmad: And apparently when I was born she said "well you have a daughter now" :growlmad: They already had a daughter but she wasn't destined to be earth bound for more than 2 days :nope: But my dad passed away 25 years to the day that Helen passed away and whilst I miss him daily I love the fact that Helen has her daddy with her now :angel: Hope no-one minds me sharing that story


----------



## Desperado167

I love your story wooly,we are all here to share ,the good and the bad,so nice they are together now,I have faith that my granny and granda are looking after all my babies in heaven,until I take over,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

I love your story too Macwooly. My kids know they have siblings in heaven, and we never want them to forget. They also know that these babies cant be 'replaced'.


----------



## angifi

It's so true. There is no "replacing" the baby you lost. I think my DH thought I just wanted to "replace" the baby I lost at Christmas, when I wanted to ttc again (he didn't). But I didn't want to replace her( don't know for sure, but felt she was a girl), I just needed to be hopeful, to have a chance at some joy instead of just feeling loss. He has had a hard time understanding it.

As for the hurtful things that people say - it was an eye-opener. When I came around after the anesthetic for the D&C the first time, the first thing the nurse said, when I was crying, was - "It was probably for the best - there was probably something wrong with it". What an awful thing to say. She may be right - there may well have been something wrong - however, to me it was my perfect baby, not something to throw away because it wasn't okay.

I was also surprised, this time - at the same hospital, that not one health professional, except for my doctor, said they were sorry for my loss. It was as if nothing had happened, that I was just there for a simple procedure. Then you are sent home, the same day, with nothing - no leaflet about what to expect, no contact numbers for medical or emotional help if you need it. I think I may have to write a letter to the hospital when I feel up to it.

Why does our society not consider our miscarried babies to be worthy of bereavement? They are our children. I just don't get it.

I have been feeling very up and down these last few days. Mostly I'm okay, but sometimes, out of the blue I feel really sad again. I know it is to be expected. I want to try to remember to take loads of fish oil - this is supposed to help keep depression at bay when the hormones drop.

Judy - I'm going to be 45 in November and I worry it will be difficult to conceive and carry a baby to term. But I don't suppose things just happen overnight, who knows, maybe my cut off was 44?

How is everyone else going?


----------



## Angelicdragon

Wooly that is beautiful in a sad way that your dad and sister share the same angelversary. Our children all know about Annabelle. Our older children were allowed to give her cuddles in the hospital and then on the day of her funeral. I got to lay her in her 'forever bed' and tuck her up as only you can with a baby. She has some teddys and the kids got her a chocolate bar and another one gave her a little bible. Samuel was born after her yet he used to talk to her even before you would say he was old enough to understand. He's be nattering away and we'd ask who he was talking to and he'd say Annabelle. She is buried with my mum who died of breast cancer in '93.
Ange you are still young hun. My birthday is February and I got my BFP with Daniel on my July cycle that year. I found a long thread on medhelp doing a google search for women over 47 TTC. There are ladies on there over 50 falling pg naturally and having healthy babies. There were at least 3 aged 50 and one 51. So there are women out there able to fall pg naturally in their older years.

Desperado, every time I think of your name I think of the song by the Eagles. Beautiful song too.How are you today? How are you coping?

Ruth I think the most hurtful thing anyone said to me was when I lost Joey at 11w4d. I had just had that fateful scan and was crying. The sonographer as part of my health history had already asked if I had had children... so when I started crying she told me :At least you have children at home, I have ladies come here with this news and they have no children at home"... ok so she felt she had to qualify my grief but to me it was still my baby I had lost and at the stage where in pregnancy you normally start to feel safe. I wish people could give us a simple "I am sorry" instead of trying to judge and qualify our grief. 

My 2 yr old is spreading his breakfast on the floor for the dog :( It's one of those days, I have already had to unblock the toilets and relight the fire.

Melly we had snow here last night lol I am in the hills outside of Hobart.

Big hugs to you all
Jude


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> Hi judy,firstly :hugs::hugs:So sorry for wot u have been through,u truly are an amazing woman :hugs: and I know exactly how u feel about wanting just one more,I am the same,I desperately want another child!I have 4 children and been trying for another for five years after nine mc's,I finally got my bfp after a year of trying,the joy was short lived wen I went at 8 weeks for my scan and the baby only measured 5 and a Half weeks and had a Ragged heartbeat :cry::cry:, there was also a huge pool of blood at the base of my cervix,and I was sent home to miscarry,that was 3 days ago and so far nothing ,I am trying to remain strong and forever hopeful,:hugs::hugs::hugs:But I would certainly love to join u in your quest of completing your family and I wish u all the luck in the world,:hug::hug:

Oh honey, i did not know, i am sending you super huge :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies, i want to send you all warm :hugs: i am so sorry for your losses, you are truly amazing strong women.


----------



## Macwooly

Some :hugs: for everyone today :hugs: 

Angifi I suffer with depression and some of it is hormone related. My doctor last year recommended some supplements to me when I was weaning off my anti-depressants.

I was recommended to take: Agnus Castus (also known as Vitex & Chasteberry); starflower oil; EPO and Fish Oil Omega-3 which have all helped keep my depression at bay. I used to take all for the complete cycle but now only take them from CD1 to ovulation but I have added flaxseed oil to my mix which I take for the complete cycle and my depression is still being controlled since I've been TTC.

Just wanted to share in case other ladies may find some supplements helpful for any depression type symptoms. But I am a really advocate for check with your doctors before taking anything in case it will make things worse not better for you :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Judy that is wot my user name is from,it was on the radio and my friend said wen she heard the song it reminded her of me because I just won't give up ,how can I ??am feeling really weepy today,hospital to morrow and I have been bearing up well until last nite,I suddenly started shaking and crying and got really cold and shivery,had some cramps then they disappeared,it's so hard as the kids are all here 24/7 and I don't want to be here on my own with them wen I start bleeding but dh is really busy and to be honest he just can't cope ,so instead he is ignoring me and carrying on as normal and being really busy,he leaves at nine in the morning and isn't back till nearly eleven,:cry::cry::cry:he isn't doing it in a hurtful way this is just his way ,my kids are very perceptive and keep asking me if I am ok and I just want to cuddle them and bawl my eyes out but I can't put this on their poor wee shoulders,I don't want them to see me in pain or upset ,so I am trying so hard to stay strong,coming here really helps me so thank for for giving me somewhere to grief and talk about my feelings,I hope tomorrow I can have a def answer and a plan ,I hope I don't have a long wait But I want to hold onto beanie for as long as possible so I can't win,:cry::cry::cry:Love u all ,love an prayers :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Angifi,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope u feel better soon Hun,thanks for the tip on the fish oils,think my hormones are dropping today and that's y I feel so tearful,take care lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wooly,thanks for the info,at the minute I am too worried to take any pills but as soon as I know wots happening for sure I will start taking something to help.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Morning everyone!

Hope you're all doing ok. 

Despie - I have been thinking of you :hugs:.

Mac - I swear by these supplements too. I had to stop taking them as soon as I got my BFP but I'll be starting back today. I've finally stopped bleeding and I think my HcG levels must be back to normal by now. Agnus Castus is very good for PCOS suffers. I'm sure this is what kick-started ovulation for me. The Flaxseed oil and EPO with Starflower oil really helped with my mood swings. I bought Omega 3, which I started taking immediately after the BFP but it made me feel quite sick so I stopped it. Vit B complex also helped. 

When I saw the Dr on Monday, he prescribed antidepressants as it's now safe to take them but I don't want to. At least I know they are there if I get really bad again.

I hope you all get your forever babies soon 
xxxx



Macwooly said:


> Some :hugs: for everyone today :hugs:
> 
> Angifi I suffer with depression and some of it is hormone related. My doctor last year recommended some supplements to me when I was weaning off my anti-depressants.
> 
> I was recommended to take: Agnus Castus (also known as Vitex & Chasteberry); starflower oil; EPO and Fish Oil Omega-3 which have all helped keep my depression at bay. I used to take all for the complete cycle but now only take them from CD1 to ovulation but I have added flaxseed oil to my mix which I take for the complete cycle and my depression is still being controlled since I've been TTC.
> 
> Just wanted to share in case other ladies may find some supplements helpful for any depression type symptoms. But I am a really advocate for check with your doctors before taking anything in case it will make things worse not better for you :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Ruth,am so happy to hear u are sounding a bit like your old self,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I know how hard it's been for u lovely and am so proud of you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs: will also be starting all these supplements soon,still hoping I don't have to but if i do I will be asking u all loads of questions ,lots of love ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth how could I forget vitamin B complex? I take that as well for my depression.

I have 2 packs of my anti-depressants sitting in a drawer from when I used to be on them. The doctor said if I felt I was slipping to start them and it is nice to have them near but nicer not to need them :)

:hugs: for you Ruth :hugs: And glad that you can start your supplements again :hugs:

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angelicdragon

Wooly I am on zoloft, 100mg a day. I have treid going off them but my husband would much rather me on them. I feel totally out of control and even if i forgot just one I can tell because my mood slips. I used to be a basket case after each m/c so I hate to think how I would be now after 2 lots of twins and this one since I started on the zoloft. 
I take vitex every day (1000mg), folic acid every day (5mg), Natural vitamin E every day (500mg), and a pregnancy multi vitamin. I take 1000mg EPO but only until O. I have been taking vitex now since 2003 and I believe it helped me to keep Samuel and Daniel but it sure didn't help with any of the other 9 and chem pgs+ but at least it keeps my moods under control and my cycles regular if nothing else lol.
I have a foster daughter with a touch of PCOS and irregular cycles so I told her about vitex and she has been on it now for 2 months and for both months has had a regular cycle. Makes it so much easier for her TTC as she is newly married.
Desperado you sound scottish. My mum's family is all from Glasgow except her, she was born in Bolton. They moved out here to Tasmania in 1952. I hope you get hopeful news at your Dr visit. I know the trepidation you must be feeling.
I know for myslef I have found it weird that each time I have been in limbo over viability and finally been told there is no hope, my body has miscarried within the hour. Mind you that is with bleeding already happening but like ehavy spotting.
must go, 2 yr old wants me.
hugs to you all
Judy


----------



## Macwooly

Angelicdragon said:


> Wooly I am on zoloft, 100mg a day. I have treid going off them but my husband would much rather me on them. I feel totally out of control and even if i forgot just one I can tell because my mood slips. I used to be a basket case after each m/c so I hate to think how I would be now after 2 lots of twins and this one since I started on the zoloft.
> I take vitex every day (1000mg), folic acid every day (5mg), Natural vitamin E every day (500mg), and a pregnancy multi vitamin. I take 1000mg EPO but only until O. I have been taking vitex now since 2003 and I believe it helped me to keep Samuel and Daniel but it sure didn't help with any of the other 9 and chem pgs+ but at least it keeps my moods under control and my cycles regular if nothing else lol.
> I have a foster daughter with a touch of PCOS and irregular cycles so I told her about vitex and she has been on it now for 2 months and for both months has had a regular cycle. Makes it so much easier for her TTC as she is newly married.
> Desperado you sound scottish. My mum's family is all from Glasgow except her, she was born in Bolton. They moved out here to Tasmania in 1952. I hope you get hopeful news at your Dr visit. I know the trepidation you must be feeling.
> I know for myslef I have found it weird that each time I have been in limbo over viability and finally been told there is no hope, my body has miscarried within the hour. Mind you that is with bleeding already happening but like ehavy spotting.
> must go, 2 yr old wants me.
> hugs to you all
> Judy

:hugs::hugs:

I am glad the anti-depressants are working for you. My DH wanted me off mine as I was like the walking dead :nope:

Glad the vitex is working for your foster daughter.

Desperado is Northern Irish :thumbup:


----------



## faun

I don't belong here but popped in to say my mums best friend recently had a baby and she is 48 she thought she was going through the menopause and got a huge shock when she was told she was pregnant she now has a beautiful baby girl her first child she had always assumed she couldn't have children after trying for 20 years! I hope you all get your BFP's and forever babies :hugs:


----------



## Suki73

Hi ladies 

Hope you don't mind me butting in but I've been lurking and following the convo about anti-depressants. I've been on Seroxat for the past 4 or 5 years. A low dose, 20mg, but it works wonders for me as I'm naturally low in serotonin and suffer with a lot of anxiety and depression as a result. My doc once remarked that it was like giving insulin to a diabetic :) 

I'm concerned about its effects on ttc and pregnancy though. I heard some time back that it had been linked to heart defects in children, although this was rare. Have any of you been advised to wean yourselves off when ttc? I have yet to speak to my dispensing doc about it. I'm dreading coming off it as the withdrawals are unpleasant, and I know my anxiety symptoms will return with a vengeance. I'm a much more pleasant and reasonable person will taking them lol :)


----------



## Angelicdragon

Hi Suki, I don't about Seroxat but I know zoloft has ben given the ok if you are TTC of Pg here in Australia. It's other name is serta. I'd have to look up yours to see what it is called here. I'll do that in daylight tomorrow. It's 3:30am here lol. I just checked in to see how Despie is ...
hugs


----------



## Angelicdragon

Desperado I am so sad to read your news hun. I wrote a post on your thread.
Big hugs hun and cyber shoulder here for you.


----------



## Ruth2307

I was on Citilopram but weaned myself off it before TTC. This was my decision though and wasn't specifically advised to do so by my GP. I can understand your reluctance to come off your tablets because the withdrawal if not managed properly is very unpleasant. 

When I could feel myself going downhill again during early pregnancy, I went back to my GP and asked if I could go back on the tablets and she said no. She felt it was too risky to _start_ on medication while being pregnant; if I was _already on them_, then that would have been different. She arranged counselling for me instead but would have prescribed something as a last resort.

Baileysmommy gave me this link, which I found helpful:
(great article on anti depressants by mayo health https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/ant...ssants/DN00007 ) 

I know there are lots of women who conceive naturally and go on to have healthy babies even though they are on antidepressants but it doesn't stop you from worrying!



Suki73 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you don't mind me butting in but I've been lurking and following the convo about anti-depressants. I've been on Seroxat for the past 4 or 5 years. A low dose, 20mg, but it works wonders for me as I'm naturally low in serotonin and suffer with a lot of anxiety and depression as a result. My doc once remarked that it was like giving insulin to a diabetic :)
> 
> I'm concerned about its effects on ttc and pregnancy though. I heard some time back that it had been linked to heart defects in children, although this was rare. Have any of you been advised to wean yourselves off when ttc? I have yet to speak to my dispensing doc about it. I'm dreading coming off it as the withdrawals are unpleasant, and I know my anxiety symptoms will return with a vengeance. I'm a much more pleasant and reasonable person will taking them lol :)


----------



## Suki73

Ruth2307 said:


> I was on Citilopram but weaned myself off it before TTC. This was my decision though and wasn't specifically advised to do so by my GP. I can understand your reluctance to come off your tablets because the withdrawal if not managed properly is very unpleasant.
> 
> When I could feel myself going downhill again during early pregnancy, I went back to my GP and asked if I could go back on the tablets and she said no. She felt it was too risky to _start_ on medication while being pregnant; if I was _already on them_, then that would have been different. She arranged counselling for me instead but would have prescribed something as a last resort.
> 
> Baileysmommy gave me this link, which I found helpful:
> (great article on anti depressants by mayo health https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/ant...ssants/DN00007 )
> 
> I know there are lots of women who conceive naturally and go on to have healthy babies even though they are on antidepressants but it doesn't stop you from worrying!
> 
> 
> 
> Suki73 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you don't mind me butting in but I've been lurking and following the convo about anti-depressants. I've been on Seroxat for the past 4 or 5 years. A low dose, 20mg, but it works wonders for me as I'm naturally low in serotonin and suffer with a lot of anxiety and depression as a result. My doc once remarked that it was like giving insulin to a diabetic :)
> 
> I'm concerned about its effects on ttc and pregnancy though. I heard some time back that it had been linked to heart defects in children, although this was rare. Have any of you been advised to wean yourselves off when ttc? I have yet to speak to my dispensing doc about it. I'm dreading coming off it as the withdrawals are unpleasant, and I know my anxiety symptoms will return with a vengeance. I'm a much more pleasant and reasonable person will taking them lol :)Click to expand...

Thanks Ruth, 

Actually I've taken the decision to wean off. My doc said it was a matter of weighing up risks versus benefits, and that stress hormones are also potentially damaging to a foetus, and that pregnancy itself can be very stressful. 

I agree with him up to a point, but I feel that a drug, which is an artificial substance, is a different matter and can have all sorts of unexpected and unintended consequences. The only other thing that helps with natural anxiety is lots of exercise, so I guess I'll be back on the treadmill with a vengeance for the next while lol :) What worried me most specifically is finding out that paroxetine causes withdrawal in the newborn infant if it's taken in the last trimester. I know how unpleasant withdrawals from this drug are, and it's the LAST thing I'd want to inflict on a baby :(


----------



## Angelicdragon

Well today I started taking co-enzyme Q10. It is a dose of 100mg daily. I am hoping it may make some difference. I have read though that it can take up to 3 months to have beneficial effect on follies that are forming as it takes 3 months for an egg to mature to the point of ovulation.
My HPTs were back to a clear BFN 10 days after the D&C and I have a line starting on the OPKs. Here's hoping we get our miracle if not this month then in 3 months time.


----------



## Desperado167

O judy,am so excited for u good luck lovely,I will be praying for you ,also heard of a Pill called paradox,u get it at boots,it's supposed to be great for egg quality ,am starting it next month with royal jelly,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## amommy

Hello and we are in similar situations. I am 47 have children but just didn't feel "done" so after 7 years I hace decided to try once more. Not exactly sure what my FSH is at this point, I did do a home fertility anf was still fertile last year. I am currently 5 dpo, looking forward to testing soon..i have had my share of losses during my years of ttc, one loss was a baby who was 29 days old . I am sorry for youre losses and hope you get your bfp son!!!! Good luck to you.

Christi


----------



## Desperado167

amommy said:


> Hello and we are in similar situations. I am 47 have children but just didn't feel "done" so after 7 years I hace decided to try once more. Not exactly sure what my FSH is at this point, I did do a home fertility anf was still fertile last year. I am currently 5 dpo, looking forward to testing soon..i have had my share of losses during my years of ttc, one loss was a baby who was 29 days old . I am sorry for youre losses and hope you get your bfp son!!!! Good luck to you.
> 
> Christi

So sorry for your losses Hun and good luck on getting a sticky bfp,xxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Anything to help egg quality or :spermy: does take 3 months to have full affect but I'm sure it starts to have some effect from day 1 :thumbup:

Despie is paradox the omega 3,6 & 9 tablet? I was wondering about changing to that when my omega 3 runs out in a month or so :) I've seen it on eBay a couple of £ cheaper than Boots but not much cheaper :)


----------



## Donna210369

Sorry for jumpin in here, but just wanted to reply to Macwooly. Yes paradox is omega 3,6,9. My fertility Dr told me to go on it, which I did in January and when I had ivf last month, I produced 8 eggs, 5 of which fertilised and were amazing embryos. The embryologist and my consultant were really surprised at the quality of them. Unfortunately they didn't stick but i'm sure that's because of my lining being too thin. Am trying acupuncture and chinese meds to help uterine lining now as well. I would definitely recommend Paradox. It helps stop environmental damage to DNA of the egg. And you're right it probably does take 3 months to work fully. Good luck to all xx


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks Donna :thumbup: I've just order some Paradox and once it arrives I'll stop taking my straight forward Omega 3 and start that :)


----------



## Desperado167

Yes wooly,it was Donna that kindly informed me about them,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## laughingsarah

Hi ladies {{hugs}} First I want to encourage everyone who is TTC, I have one late life blessing already (age 8) conceived naturally at 43 she is the joy of my life :) I had not been dx'd at that time so approached as a normal pregnancy - but shortly after (while breastfeeding) began having lupus symptoms including cns and brain involvement :/ In hindsight she's a miracle as APAS (one of the antibodies) can cause miscarriages. I have stayed in good physical condition. Have been on a number of medications for the past 5 years due to acquired anemia and thyroid conditions etc--have only had 2 periods in the past year, but FSH test levels were normal indicating not in menopause yet (scratches head) So I'm like in this No Woman's Land lol. My last LMP (second this year) was 6/18/11, would be about 8 dpo and actually wondering now if I could possibly be pg at 51 (?!) Exhausted, peeing (and now eating) alot, alot of cm, sudden wild sex drive (? geez tmi sorry!) and the girls/tatas (nipples) unusually sore. And while I've never had a hot flash in my *life* now experiencing major heat waves here... wt.. so confused... oh nice to meet all of you (blushing...) thx to anyone reading this ramble and for anyone laughing at the idea
:haha:
remember SARAH had the last laugh!! (Gen 18:12) God bless you, and be encouraged!!!


----------



## laughingsarah

...oh... not sure I'm in the right place (sheepish grin) so if not, please kindly redirect me! Thx again :)


----------



## Macwooly

laughingsarah said:


> Hi ladies {{hugs}} First I want to encourage everyone who is TTC, I have one late life blessing already (age 8) conceived naturally at 43 she is the joy of my life :) I had not been dx'd at that time so approached as a normal pregnancy - but shortly after (while breastfeeding) began having lupus symptoms including cns and brain involvement :/ In hindsight she's a miracle as APAS (one of the antibodies) can cause miscarriages. I have stayed in good physical condition. Have been on a number of medications for the past 5 years due to acquired anemia and thyroid conditions etc--have only had 2 periods in the past year, but FSH test levels were normal indicating not in menopause yet (scratches head) So I'm like in this No Woman's Land lol. My last LMP (second this year) was 6/18/11, would be about 8 dpo and actually wondering now if I could possibly be pg at 51 (?!) Exhausted, peeing (and now eating) alot, alot of cm, sudden wild sex drive (? geez tmi sorry!) and the girls/tatas (nipples) unusually sore. And while I've never had a hot flash in my *life* now experiencing major heat waves here... wt.. so confused... oh nice to meet all of you (blushing...) thx to anyone reading this ramble and for anyone laughing at the idea
> :haha:
> remember SARAH had the last laugh!! (Gen 18:12) God bless you, and be encouraged!!!

Hi and thank you for sharing the story of your LO and your situation :thumbup: 

Your story and the reminder of Sarah's story really is an inspiration to me that God will bless me in his time as long as I put my trust in him and love him :)

I really am hoping your current symptoms are an indication you are being blessed again and pray you will have a happy, healthy and full term pregnancy if you are being blessed :flower:


----------



## laughingsarah

Macwooly said:


> Hi and thank you for sharing the story of your LO and your situation :thumbup:
> 
> Your story and the reminder of Sarah's story really is an inspiration to me that God will bless me in his time as long as I put my trust in him and love him :)
> 
> I really am hoping your current symptoms are an indication you are being blessed again and pray you will have a happy, healthy and full term pregnancy if you are being blessed :flower:

:hug: Thank you so much for your kind words and warm thoughts! :kiss: I feel very hopeful and trust that you too will have your blessing in "due" time His timing is perfect! :angel: Take care of yourself.... and if I can ever figure out how to pm you I will! :blush:  :biggrin:


----------



## Garnet

laughingsarah said:


> Hi ladies {{hugs}} First I want to encourage everyone who is TTC, I have one late life blessing already (age 8) conceived naturally at 43 she is the joy of my life :) I had not been dx'd at that time so approached as a normal pregnancy - but shortly after (while breastfeeding) began having lupus symptoms including cns and brain involvement :/ In hindsight she's a miracle as APAS (one of the antibodies) can cause miscarriages. I have stayed in good physical condition. Have been on a number of medications for the past 5 years due to acquired anemia and thyroid conditions etc--have only had 2 periods in the past year, but FSH test levels were normal indicating not in menopause yet (scratches head) So I'm like in this No Woman's Land lol. My last LMP (second this year) was 6/18/11, would be about 8 dpo and actually wondering now if I could possibly be pg at 51 (?!) Exhausted, peeing (and now eating) alot, alot of cm, sudden wild sex drive (? geez tmi sorry!) and the girls/tatas (nipples) unusually sore. And while I've never had a hot flash in my *life* now experiencing major heat waves here... wt.. so confused... oh nice to meet all of you (blushing...) thx to anyone reading this ramble and for anyone laughing at the idea
> :haha:
> remember SARAH had the last laugh!! (Gen 18:12) God bless you, and be encouraged!!!

I had hot flashes with my last two pregnancies. Have ya done a test?? We would all be jumping for joy if you are!


----------



## laughingsarah

Garnet said:


> laughingsarah said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies {{hugs}} First I want to encourage everyone who is TTC, I have one late life blessing already (age 8) conceived naturally at 43 she is the joy of my life :) I had not been dx'd at that time so approached as a normal pregnancy - but shortly after (while breastfeeding) began having lupus symptoms including cns and brain involvement :/ In hindsight she's a miracle as APAS (one of the antibodies) can cause miscarriages. I have stayed in good physical condition. Have been on a number of medications for the past 5 years due to acquired anemia and thyroid conditions etc--have only had 2 periods in the past year, but FSH test levels were normal indicating not in menopause yet (scratches head) So I'm like in this No Woman's Land lol. My last LMP (second this year) was 6/18/11, would be about 8 dpo and actually wondering now if I could possibly be pg at 51 (?!) Exhausted, peeing (and now eating) alot, alot of cm, sudden wild sex drive (? geez tmi sorry!) and the girls/tatas (nipples) unusually sore. And while I've never had a hot flash in my *life* now experiencing major heat waves here... wt.. so confused... oh nice to meet all of you (blushing...) thx to anyone reading this ramble and for anyone laughing at the idea
> :haha:
> remember SARAH had the last laugh!! (Gen 18:12) God bless you, and be encouraged!!!
> 
> I had hot flashes with my last two pregnancies. Have ya done a test?? We would all be jumping for joy if you are!Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing that info :) Have seen a few reporting similar symptoms when I search internet due to hormonal changes I guess Anyway thought I prolly oughta wait til at least Fri (11 or 12 dpo?) I couldn't be more hopeful for you though Garnet--esp if someone w all of *these* (current health) issues can! 
:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sarah,that would be amazing,please let u know,good luck,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Please let us know, Sarah! How exciting!


----------



## laughingsarah

Thanks Inidigo & Desperado :hug: :hugs: :kiss: I do realize this is like ridiculously wayyyy early to even be _having _any kind of symptom I swear I must be losing it!! Prolly just paranoid re being on medications... I would def need to find this out asap. Come on already Friday... think that is the soonest I could hope to find anything out.

:bunny:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah- I wish you the best of luck! This is very exciting! You must keep us posted.


----------



## Angelicdragon

:hug:Sarah you are definitely in the right place :hug: 
I have seen a thread under medhelp with women your age and still having babies so it is indeed possible. You are still considered fertile until you have gone 12 months without AF. 
The stories in the Bible give me hope too hence out last two sons being called Samuel (called by God) and Daniel ( we prayed for him just as in the Bible Daniel was known for his prayers). 
I was saddened to read of your losses. It is indeed heartbreaking losing a child and I can't imagine the pain and grief you must have felt losing a new born babe.
Is WA as in Western Australia? I am the other side of the continent and a bit further south lol, Hobart, well just outside of Hobart and up in the mountains behind Mt Wellington. Snowing again today and I don't have a car if I get called to pick up Samuel from school.... it's in being fixed ready for our foray over on the ferry to Melbourne on Saturday til Tuesday.

Despie how are you feeling hun? You have been in my thoughts every day. Someone said you were in Northern Ireland? I have friends over there in Comber, Newtownards. Met them on a bus tour of France in 1989 and they are a delightful family. The kids have all grown up now of course but we still keep in contact :)

Has anyone here also tried Maca? or is it macca... it's also rumoured to be helpful for women our ages TTC.

Sarah you mentioned hot flushes. I get them but only at night and end up waking up drenched. I even got them while I was pg although not so bad. Yet my FSH has been consistently in the 5-6 range. AF is still regular and my other hormone levels tested ok too so I am not considered menopausal yet. 

Must go separate these boys. my 2 yr old grandson and my DD are here for a few days and Alex and Daniel keep fighting over wanting the same toys.


----------



## Macwooly

laughingsarah said:


> :hug: Thank you so much for your kind words and warm thoughts! :kiss: I feel very hopeful and trust that you too will have your blessing in "due" time His timing is perfect! :angel: Take care of yourself.... and if I can ever figure out how to pm you I will! :blush:  :biggrin:

Just click on a person's user name to the left of a post by them and it gives you an option to send a visitor message or private message as well as other options :)


----------



## laughingsarah

Angelicdragon said:


> :hug:Sarah you are definitely in the right place :hug:
> I have seen a thread under medhelp with women your age and still having babies so it is indeed possible. You are still considered fertile until you have gone 12 months without AF.
> The stories in the Bible give me hope too hence out last two sons being called Samuel (called by God) and Daniel ( we prayed for him just as in the Bible Daniel was known for his prayers).
> I was saddened to read of your losses. It is indeed heartbreaking losing a child and I can't imagine the pain and grief you must have felt losing a new born babe.
> Is WA as in Western Australia? I am the other side of the continent and a bit further south lol, Hobart, well just outside of Hobart and up in the mountains behind Mt Wellington. Snowing again today and I don't have a car if I get called to pick up Samuel from school.... it's in being fixed ready for our foray over on the ferry to Melbourne on Saturday til Tuesday.
> 
> Despie how are you feeling hun? You have been in my thoughts every day. Someone said you were in Northern Ireland? I have friends over there in Comber, Newtownards. Met them on a bus tour of France in 1989 and they are a delightful family. The kids have all grown up now of course but we still keep in contact :)
> 
> Has anyone here also tried Maca? or is it macca... it's also rumoured to be helpful for women our ages TTC.
> 
> Sarah you mentioned hot flushes. I get them but only at night and end up waking up drenched. I even got them while I was pg although not so bad. Yet my FSH has been consistently in the 5-6 range. AF is still regular and my other hormone levels tested ok too so I am not considered menopausal yet.
> 
> Must go separate these boys. my 2 yr old grandson and my DD are here for a few days and Alex and Daniel keep fighting over wanting the same toys.


Thank you {{Angelic}} To clarify I was fortunate to carry all but one of my pregnancies to term (including LLB Late Life Blessing now 8) I did lose a baby between 2nd and 3rd pregnancies--although I hadn't mentioned (?) APAS antiphospholipid antibodies make your blood thick and sticky, hard to implant apparently, and prone to miscarriage they say... I don't believe everything I read though and my fourth is living proof! 
:angel:
After a sleepless night I did test negative this am (is 8-9 dpo too soon...?) Then after reading on 2ww thread this am became curious so checked and cervix="high" (hard to reach?) and "soft" (mushy?) so not sure what's going on my appetite sure hasn't let up... (need more food smilies!!!!)
:pizza: :munch: :icecream: :coffee:
Anyway WA=Washington state in US sorry! Forget what an international set we have here :winkwink: God's richest blessings :friends:

:bunny:


----------



## Macwooly

I would say 8-9dpo is too early to trust that your BFN is a BFN :) Praying you get your BFP in the next few days :)

well done coping in the 2WW section I find more than 30 seconds in that section and I go a little :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

I totally agree with Wooly!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi judy,yes I am from northern Ireland,hospital in the morning as still haven't miscarried,not looking forward to it but just want this all over now,thank u for your support,Sarah please let us know u wud give us all so much hope,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Hi judy,yes I am from northern Ireland,hospital in the morning as still haven't miscarried,not looking forward to it but just want this all over now,thank u for your support,Sarah please let us know u wud give us all so much hope,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good luck tomorrow Despie :hugs: I'll be thinking of you and praying for you :hugs:


----------



## laughingsarah

Desperado167 said:


> Hi judy,yes I am from northern Ireland,hospital in the morning as still haven't miscarried,not looking forward to it but just want this all over now,thank u for your support,Sarah please let us know u wud give us all so much hope,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs: :angel:

:bunny:


----------



## Indigo77

I will be thinking of you tomorrow, Despie!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## laughingsarah

Still eating constantly, peeing frequently, feeling warm/flushed... ETA: CM now become thick white pasty, is this AF on her way, I know it's nuts to not know at my age but geez my cycle's been so sporadic and whacky there's no rhythm or method to this madness I'm tellin you.

:bunny:


----------



## Angelicdragon

I'll be thinking of you Despie. I hope all goes as smooth as possible for you hun. 

Sarah I can't help with your question. The only CM I could liken it to would be the thick creamy I get if I am pg and then there is lots. Hopefully being unusual it is a good sign for you. LOL about WA and WA lol.... Washington is a fair way away from WA Aus and Tasmania lol.

Hi Wooly, Indigo, dachsundmon and everyone else. 
Nothing much happening here, still no change in the OPKs. Still got low temps. No idea.

HUgs and baby dust to all 
Judy


----------



## laughingsarah

Thanks Angelic... as you see I ETA change in CM to just thick white pasty but not alot so who knows... I sure can't wait on AF tho since she only shows a few times/year... we never *were* close lol. :winkwink:

Praying for all of you...

:bunny:


----------



## laughingsarah

Ok... now we have a brand new mole just beneath nipple... it was def *NOT* there 24 hours ago b/c "the girls" have been so sore and I've examined them frequently during the past several days... wtheck??? Hormone-related? Totally unrelated? Has anyone heard of this in pregnancy, I swear I'm losing my mind... 

:bunny:


----------



## laughingsarah

Update: Beneath the sudden 'mole' I discovered a painful and sizable (marble-sized) lump... another sleepless night. Not sure why I have soreness on both sides tho, needless to say this is hardly what I expected or hoped for... Am headed to doctor (and most surely on to a mammogram) this am. Along with the increased risk of infections, the immunosuppressants I've been on for the past four years predispose you to far more serious things..... So please anyone who prays, your prayers mean so much to me right now...
:angel:
My name isn't really Sarah :blush: but God will know who you mean I'm not really laughing right now either... but if it turns out I'm not pg, I know God has in His infinite wisdom spared me something too great... I trust that He knows what each of us can bear, and I will keep all of you in my prayers. So please just trust that He has heard all of our prayers and is working everything together for good in all of your lives too!!
:kiss:
Will post when I learn results or have something further to report... meanwhile thanks to all of you for your prayers and support! :friends:

:bunny:


----------



## Desperado167

laughingsarah said:


> Update: Beneath the sudden 'mole' I discovered a painful and sizable (marble-sized) lump... another sleepless night. Not sure why I have soreness on both sides tho, needless to say this is hardly what I expected or hoped for... Am headed to doctor (and most surely on to a mammogram) this am. Along with the increased risk of infections, the immunosuppressants I've been on for the past four years predispose you to far more serious things..... So please anyone who prays, your prayers mean so much to me right now...
> :angel:
> My name isn't really Sarah :blush: but God will know who you mean I'm not really laughing right now either... but if it turns out I'm not pg, I know God has in His infinite wisdom spared me something too great... I trust that He knows what each of us can bear, and I will keep all of you in my prayers. So please just trust that He has heard all of our prayers and is working everything together for good in all of your lives too
> 
> Will post when I learn results or have something further to report... meanwhile thanks to all of you for your prayers and support! :friends:
> am on my knees praying for u rite now Hun,god bless ,hope all goes well,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Hi all,

new to the board, and found it just by chance!! I am very happy as my sanity is waning :S.

I am 44, mom to 15 yo and 12 yo from a previous marriage. Remarried at 41, pregnancy and miscarriage at 41. We are now going through 'secondary infertility'. Having been TTC for 3 years, with no luck - and honestly I have no idea but given period history may have had other m/c's as well. Known Fibroids..just saw a repro specialist with hubby 2 weeks ago - dh is still in shock [if I can say that] at the prospect of proposed donor egges [against our religion]....

to say I am utterly frustrated is putting it mildly...my ignorance was...I have had kids before, why can't I have them now? [af is still relatively regular - until this month, when things have begun to go wonky ...spotting and show one week before af is due..stopped after a day, returned two days later doing the same thing but this time with cramps...stopped after a few hours...and then nothing...have been relatively nauseous...did a home pg test - negative....

doctor wants to begin a formal investigation with semen analysis, and the ultrasound of the tubes/uterus with saline at day 6 of cycle...ironically I don't know when my cycle is this month...and I am supposed to do blood work as well..

utterly frustrated :(.....has anyone else had similar issues?


----------



## laughingsarah

Update: After mammogram today, out of the woods re breast scare THANK GOD!!! Guess new little mole on breast also nothing to be concerned about.... *phew* just me being an old worry wart! :blush:

Got some cheapo tests so can begin testing again tomorrow... wore the little radiation "apron" today during the imaging just in case... it made a lovely fashion statement with beautiful "cape" style hospital gown lol... :kiss:

Thanks so much for the prayers, and I hope you are all feeling encouraged... btw I have always drank raspberry leaf tea throughout conception/pregnancy/breastfeeding for all four babies, it is an excellent uterine tonic :)  :friends: :dust:

:bunny:


----------



## amommy

Sarah, didn't realize you were from WA, I am as well, What part if you dont mind me asking!??


----------



## laughingsarah

amommy said:


> Sarah, didn't realize you were from WA, I am as well, What part if you dont mind me asking!??

Oh hi... homie lol :finger: from Vancouver, whereabouts are you?

:bunny:


----------



## Indigo77

Glad you're ok, Sarah....I had a scare a year ago...it was just a cyst that went away on its own....a bit scary, though....:hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

I had a lump that turned out to be just a cyst too. The boobie Dr drained it with a syringe.


----------



## Garnet

laughingsarah said:


> amommy said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, didn't realize you were from WA, I am as well, What part if you dont mind me asking!??
> 
> Oh hi... homie lol :finger: from Vancouver, whereabouts are you?
> 
> :bunny:Click to expand...

I'm originally from Portland Oregon!! We hoping to settle in Vancouver in a few years...


----------



## Angelicdragon

Hi Sarah, I seem to notice an increase in brown freckles/moles when I am pg. Glad to hear your scare was just that, a scare and nothing else. :)


----------



## laughingsarah

Thanks so much everyone... (((group hug))) :hugs: :hug: :friends:

I was planning to test this am... but after no sleep the night before (due to the scare) I was so tired and groggy when I woke up... and w/out even thinking peed straight into the toilet, lolol! 

Have been trying to accept that all of this breast pain is likely due to just perimenopause (I guess, despite low FSH levels...?) and not pg... would be relieved, and disappointed, all at the same time. Since this week has been such an emotional rollercoaster I probably need to just take my mind off this and maybe wait a week to test again. Not feeling especially pg at the moment... just tired and exhausted.

:bunny:


----------



## onmymind17

Sarah i am so glad to hear that all is well with you, i am still praying that your BFP is on its way!!! Sending lots of prayers up that when you test you see those two beautiful lines!!


----------



## Garnet

Rashaa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> new to the board, and found it just by chance!! I am very happy as my sanity is waning :S.
> 
> I am 44, mom to 15 yo and 12 yo from a previous marriage. Remarried at 41, pregnancy and miscarriage at 41. We are now going through 'secondary infertility'. Having been TTC for 3 years, with no luck - and honestly I have no idea but given period history may have had other m/c's as well. Known Fibroids..just saw a repro specialist with hubby 2 weeks ago - dh is still in shock [if I can say that] at the prospect of proposed donor egges [against our religion]....
> 
> to say I am utterly frustrated is putting it mildly...my ignorance was...I have had kids before, why can't I have them now? [af is still relatively regular - until this month, when things have begun to go wonky ...spotting and show one week before af is due..stopped after a day, returned two days later doing the same thing but this time with cramps...stopped after a few hours...and then nothing...have been relatively nauseous...did a home pg test - negative....
> 
> doctor wants to begin a formal investigation with semen analysis, and the ultrasound of the tubes/uterus with saline at day 6 of cycle...ironically I don't know when my cycle is this month...and I am supposed to do blood work as well..
> 
> utterly frustrated :(.....has anyone else had similar issues?

Welcome, I just had Blood work, Saline ultrasound, FSh Test done and get results on the 27th. I been sick lately so my posts might be wonky. I got strep throat. Husband had to do a semen test too.


----------



## laughingsarah

FWIW For what it's worth... when I conceived Naomi at 43 it was only after my then husband stopped wearing briefs and began wearing boxer shorts. No *really* the briefs hold "the boys" too close against the body and heat is bad for the :spermy:

Sorry... maybe TMI :blush: but it worked so I just thought I'd pass that along! 
:dust:

:bunny:


----------



## laughingsarah

It had something to do with improving either the count, or motility, of :spermy: 


:bunny:


----------



## laughingsarah

Garnet said:


> laughingsarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amommy said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, didn't realize you were from WA, I am as well, What part if you dont mind me asking!??
> 
> Oh hi... homie lol :finger: from Vancouver, whereabouts are you?
> 
> :bunny:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm originally from Portland Oregon!! We hoping to settle in Vancouver in a few years...Click to expand...

wow small world ladies... people from all over the world on this site and here we're practically neighbors! Another group {{{hug}}} :hugs: :hugs2: :hug:

:bunny:


----------



## Garnet

laughingsarah said:


> FWIW For what it's worth... when I conceived Naomi at 43 it was only after my then husband stopped wearing briefs and began wearing boxer shorts. No *really* the briefs hold "the boys" too close against the body and heat is bad for the :spermy:
> 
> Sorry... maybe TMI :blush: but it worked so I just thought I'd pass that along!
> :dust:
> 
> :bunny:

Well this gives me hope! I'm 43 and trying for my last baby..


----------



## laughingsarah

Garnet said:


> laughingsarah said:
> 
> 
> FWIW For what it's worth... when I conceived Naomi at 43 it was only after my then husband stopped wearing briefs and began wearing boxer shorts. No *really* the briefs hold "the boys" too close against the body and heat is bad for the :spermy:
> 
> Sorry... maybe TMI :blush: but it worked so I just thought I'd pass that along!
> :dust:
> 
> :bunny:
> 
> Well this gives me hope! I'm 43 and trying for my last baby..Click to expand...

Yes for sure :kiss: I swear garnet it was like w/in 2 cycles... after never having used bc throughout the previous 3 years... hey it's not always us ladies' fault lol [-(

:dust:

:bunny:


----------



## amommy

Yes that is quite amazing!! I thought maybe I was one of the only one from the states, as I see a lot here from the UK and AU! This is really a wonderful website, so many caring and supportive people!


----------



## Rashaa

Garnet said:


> laughingsarah said:
> 
> 
> FWIW For what it's worth... when I conceived Naomi at 43 it was only after my then husband stopped wearing briefs and began wearing boxer shorts. No *really* the briefs hold "the boys" too close against the body and heat is bad for the :spermy:
> 
> Sorry... maybe TMI :blush: but it worked so I just thought I'd pass that along!
> :dust:
> 
> :bunny:
> 
> Well this gives me hope! I'm 43 and trying for my last baby..Click to expand...

I completely agree Garnet too! Hubby wears this quasi boxer/brief from Egypt, and I just said a few weeks ago, that maybe he should consider boxers....


----------



## Angelicdragon

Rashaa I have had the odd cycle like you explained with weird spotting and cramps. I think it is just age related and you can have normal cycles for ages then a wonky one then back to normal.


----------



## inkdchick

if i can join, my name is tina and im 45 at christmas and have been trying for 4 years and this cycle i have been taking folic acid, iron supp, vit D (nails kept breaking), zinc, and agnus castus from 7 days before my period was supposed to arrive but im now 5 days late and it still not here !


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> if i can join, my name is tina and im 45 at christmas and have been trying for 4 years and this cycle i have been taking folic acid, iron supp, vit D (nails kept breaking), zinc, and agnus castus from 7 days before my period was supposed to arrive but im now 5 days late and it still not here !

Hi tina ,welcome :hugs::hugs:,here's hoping af stays away for u ,are u usually this late?have u took a preg test?xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## inkdchick

no im normally 24 day cycles and no i havent tested coz i thought i would have shown by now but tbh im toying with going to the early preg unit at hospital this pm to get bloods done as they come back within 15 mins there to see whats happening coz this wait is killing me cervix came down a bit but had just gone back up so god knows whats going on and im peeing every 20 mins :(


----------



## Desperado167

If I were u I wud def go get bloods taken ,I just couldn't wait lol,let me know if u do go,am dying to know now,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

Well I went but because I hadn't had a + test she wouldn't do bloods and sent me away, she just said it sounds to that u r pregnant but we can't do anything with it being confirmed so we came back and bought a frer test and I will do it in morning at 5 days late and then call my gp and get a blood test done tomorrow too its all I can do I feel very pregnant even have to get up early hours to eat lol but will let u know in morning xx


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> Well I went but because I hadn't had a + test she wouldn't do bloods and sent me away, she just said it sounds to that u r pregnant but we can't do anything with it being confirmed so we came back and bought a frer test and I will do it in morning at 5 days late and then call my gp and get a blood test done tomorrow too its all I can do I feel very pregnant even have to get up early hours to eat lol but will let u know in morning xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Can't wait ,so exciting,:hugs::hugs:Keeping everything crossed for u lovely,xxxx


----------



## laughingsarah

Yes keep us posted!! I still don't know anything. When AF is so infrequent/inconsistent, there aren't the usual markers or pattern to go by... For this reason I've been using the date of sex (versus ovluation since I don't really know) which was 7/5. When they were regular, I typically had a longer (30+day eg) cycle, and LMP=6/18. So I tested neg w/ FRER yesterday and figured there was no way I could be pg. Of course then I realized if I actually ovulated as late as 7/8 or later even then I suppose yesterday could conceivably have been as few as 10 or 9 DPO though. Unless AF puts in an appearance this month testing is of course my only indicator but is it pretty safe to say I'm not pg at this point? (Sorry I've never temped, OPK'd, or charted so that's all I know!)

:bunny:


----------



## Garnet

inkdchick said:


> Well I went but because I hadn't had a + test she wouldn't do bloods and sent me away, she just said it sounds to that u r pregnant but we can't do anything with it being confirmed so we came back and bought a frer test and I will do it in morning at 5 days late and then call my gp and get a blood test done tomorrow too its all I can do I feel very pregnant even have to get up early hours to eat lol but will let u know in morning xx

Good Luck!:flower:


----------



## Garnet

laughingsarah said:


> Yes keep us posted!! I still don't know anything. When AF is so infrequent/inconsistent, there aren't the usual markers or pattern to go by... For this reason I've been using the date of sex (versus ovluation since I don't really know) which was 7/5. When they were regular, I typically had a longer (30+day eg) cycle, and LMP=6/18. So I tested neg w/ FRER yesterday and figured there was no way I could be pg. Of course then I realized if I actually ovulated as late as 7/8 or later even then I suppose yesterday could conceivably have been as few as 10 or 9 DPO though. Unless AF puts in an appearance this month testing is of course my only indicator but is it pretty safe to say I'm not pg at this point? (Sorry I've never temped, OPK'd, or charted so that's all I know!)
> 
> :bunny:

Well there is still hope...:winkwink:


----------



## laughingsarah

Very crampy today... mildly sick on my stomach too (but I get that w PMS); and tatas still really sore but aren't they always lol *shrugging* Guess if AF doesn't show by tomorrow it's back to the Dollar Store for me ladies _I can't take it anymore lol!!_ :wacko:

:bunny:


----------



## amommy

I need opinions, I am wondering if I should even ttc, or if I should realize i am 47 and its far fetched at best to conceive.. I would like to have another child, but wonder if its going to just be a futile attempt... any ideas?


----------



## laughingsarah

amommy said:


> I need opinions, I am wondering if I should even ttc, or if I should realize i am 47 and its far fetched at best to conceive.. I would like to have another child, but wonder if its going to just be a futile attempt... any ideas?

Aww don't give up hope mommy... you can only do what you know to do... focusing on the fertile days, evening primrose oil eg to improve cm, raspberry leaf tea for toning uterus, boxers (for him, lol!) and anything else you're aware of but don't put so much pressure on yourself and no it's certainly not at all far-fetched! :hugs: Have you ever gotten an FSH test?

:bunny:


----------



## amommy

Many years ago, and I did one from the store which said I was ok. Thank you for replying


----------



## inkdchick

well af got me 5 days late at 2 am yesterday so thats me out and i too think that im too late to have another my oldest DD is 19 and my youngest DD is 17, both with ex partner and now i would have really loved to make my new Hubby a Dad he has none and really want another baby for me as much as him but after 4 years i really dont think its gonna happen now so giving up and seeing waht happens now may try soy again this cycle when i take my folic in the morning to see if anything transpires and it makes it better but god knows any hoo have a good day everyone x


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> well af got me 5 days late at 2 am yesterday so thats me out and i too think that im too late to have another my oldest DD is 19 and my youngest DD is 17, both with ex partner and now i would have really loved to make my new Hubby a Dad he has none and really want another baby for me as much as him but after 4 years i really dont think its gonna happen now so giving up and seeing waht happens now may try soy again this cycle when i take my folic in the morning to see if anything transpires and it makes it better but god knows any hoo have a good day everyone x

Am so so sorry Hun,I know how hard and depressing it is,but don't let go of the hope,I met a girl yesterday that had her first at 44 and her second at 47 ,completely natural ,just took royal jelly and folic acid ,hope you feel better soon,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angelicdragon

Inkdchick you aren't too old. so long as you are still regular there is always a chance. My eldest is 27 and my youngest is 2 with 19, 18 and 6 in between. I am still hopeful for one more.

Christi that goes for you too. I am the same age as you and still hopeful. All we need is one good egg.

Despie how are you hun?

I've been away hence my MIA. Had a car accident while we were away on holdiay and the insurance people seem to think it is repairable, what am I to know. I would have thought with every panel on the car damaged they would have written it off.. oh well. My back has stopped aching so much ow so that is good.
As for TTC, I thought I had O'd already but apparently not. was mucking around with tests the other day and for the fun of it did an OPK to see if it was any good as an HPT even though they were bfn anyway.. and the opk was blaring positive!! Then trying to get DH to bed last night.. hmmm.. so I had O pains on the left at 11pm and we never BD til around 8am so not holding any chances for this cycle.


----------



## Garnet

amommy said:


> I need opinions, I am wondering if I should even ttc, or if I should realize i am 47 and its far fetched at best to conceive.. I would like to have another child, but wonder if its going to just be a futile attempt... any ideas?

There was a another lady that was 47 when she gave birth to health child in Preg over 35. Good luck!


----------



## amommy

Thanks garnet and everyone else! my partner is 59 so I am asking him to get a sperm analysis, and I will probably try chlomid as I have used it in the past and it helped to enhance my O! 

Angelic would you mind keeping in touch? it would be great to have someone who had kids about the same age as mine and now trying again!! I am glad to keep in touch here, and I will add you as a friend.. Good luck hun!


----------



## Angelicdragon

Hi Christi, I tried to accept the friend request but either the internet is playing up or the connection is too slow.. I'll try again.
Do your kids think it is strange with you still TTC?
My neighbour is 41 and has a new partner so is going to have her tubes put back together. her oldest is 21 and her youngest are twins aged 12 and she has a total of 7 children and an angel. She is getting a lot of flack from her eldest 2 children for even thinking of TTC. My kids think it is great, even my eldest at 27 lol. He has a stepson aged 3.


----------



## Garnet

^My oldest daughter is 24 and she is sceptical yet some what supportive. She thinks that I've gone through too much drama with two MCs. My nana and all her friends think that I'm crazy trying to have a baby in my 40's. She said a later in life mom is crazy. Her mom had one son in her late 40's and she thinks it wrong. Oh well I think I can do what I want as long as I am financially, physically, and mentally able to take care of another child....


----------



## amommy

Yes my daughter who is 17 thinks I am am crazy and wrong!! Honestly I think child bearing is probably what I have done right in my life!! And they are all turning out great!


----------



## Indigo77

amommy said:


> Yes my daughter who is 17 thinks I am am crazy and wrong!! Honestly I think child beating is probably what I have done right in my life!! And they are all turning out great!

:saywhat:


----------



## amommy

haha child bearing.. STUPID CELL PHONE!!! guesss swipe liked beating better.. hahahaha


----------



## Indigo77

amommy said:


> haha child bearing.. STUPID CELL PHONE!!! guesss swipe liked beating better.. hahahaha

I was HOPING that was the case....:haha:


----------



## Mellybelle

:rofl:


----------



## Angelicdragon

lol Christi on the ph.. that's why I hate mobile phs. They think they know what you want to say and make no sense.

BTW my 6 yr old has discovered games on the computer so he gets on then I can't get him off... hence if I am quiet that's why.


----------



## Desperado167

Hi judy,thanks for asking I am actually not too bad,after waiting for three weeks I had A natural mc at the beginning of the week ,started with cramps for a Few days then bleeding since then ,wasnt as bad physically as I expected ,and i finally got closure :hugs:,I am feeling very positive that I will one day get my bfp and it will be a sticky one ,until then I have my ten beautiful little angels surrounding me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

has anyone on here tried soy and had headaches from it they are quite bad and i have only been taking it for three days and have had them for 3 days dont think i will be taking it for the last two as i need to get rid of this headache its killing me and disturbing my sleep !


----------



## Indigo77

inkdchick said:


> has anyone on here tried soy and had headaches from it they are quite bad and i have only been taking it for three days and have had them for 3 days dont think i will be taking it for the last two as i need to get rid of this headache its killing me and disturbing my sleep !

Yes, headaches are a common side effect...so many women take them at night with tylenol.


----------



## Desperado167

Have also been getting headaches from the royal jelly,so annoying ,hope u feel better soon ic ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angelicdragon

Inkdchick I get headaches with EPO. Unless you notice any good benefits is it worth still taking? I noticed with the EPO that I did get a bit more EWCM but on the other hand it delayed O so I stopped it for now.

Despie seems weird to say but I glad you have closure and can move forward. Hopefully we will both get our last sticky bubs.

Hi to everyone :) :hugs:


----------



## Angelicdragon

My animals are acting weird and being very clingy. I am a cat person not a dog person but even the 2 dogs are being clingy. Since when does Harley (fox terrier) sleep in my room??!!! and add to that on my bed on my feet with my cat who was curled up against my back... He nearly destroyed the door this afternoon scratching to get in when I went for a nap to sleep off a headache. As for Abbey our mixed terrier, she tries to sit on me when I sit on the couch and if I kneel on the floor she is trying to lick my face and cuddle right up to me.
Either I am sicker than I think I am (chest infection) or I am going to get a BFP in a few days.


----------



## Desperado167

Angelicdragon said:


> My animals are acting weird and being very clingy. I am a cat person not a dog person but even the 2 dogs are being clingy. Since when does Harley (fox terrier) sleep in my room??!!! and add to that on my bed on my feet with my cat who was curled up against my back... He nearly destroyed the door this afternoon scratching to get in when I went for a nap to sleep off a headache. As for Abbey our mixed terrier, she tries to sit on me when I sit on the couch and if I kneel on the floor she is trying to lick my face and cuddle right up to me.
> Either I am sicker than I think I am (chest infection) or I am going to get a BFP in a few days.

Please let it be a bfp,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Aww bless your animals,xxxx


----------



## amommy

Yes really hoping for you ANgelic!


----------



## Indigo77

FXed!


----------



## Angelicdragon

I doubt it, seems I was just sick which is they were fussing over me. I have sinusitis, a chest infection and asthma so I am on amoxil for the chest infection and sinus and pulmicort inhaler for the asthma and I have to take it for 6 weeks and the antibitoics for 2 weeks. Seems like my body would be hard pressed right now to cope with a ticky bean anyhow :(


----------



## Desperado167

Angelicdragon said:


> I doubt it, seems I was just sick which is they were fussing over me. I have sinusitis, a chest infection and asthma so I am on amoxil for the chest infection and sinus and pulmicort inhaler for the asthma and I have to take it for 6 weeks and the antibitoics for 2 weeks. Seems like my body would be hard pressed right now to cope with a ticky bean anyhow :(

Sorry u are so poorly,hope u feel better soon,big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Angelicdragon said:


> I doubt it, seems I was just sick which is they were fussing over me. I have sinusitis, a chest infection and asthma so I am on amoxil for the chest infection and sinus and pulmicort inhaler for the asthma and I have to take it for 6 weeks and the antibitoics for 2 weeks. Seems like my body would be hard pressed right now to cope with a ticky bean anyhow :(

Yes it is hard to be pregnant or TTC while you are sick. I've had 3 root canals, reaction to clomid and meds, and strep throat. I don't think my body could support a pregnancy and fight infection. You know I was on Amoxicillian and pregnant both times and MCd. Hmm! Just reaching for answers. Hope you feel better in the days to come...:flower:


----------



## Angelicdragon

Maybe I should delete my ticker coz it is out of date. Still waiting on AF but due to the m/c this cycle is all over the place.
Antibiotics don't seem to be helping my chest infection at all but have given me thrush :( Pulmicort also gives thrush so I have the double whammy chances of getting it so I did. Bring on the yogurt and nilstat.

That's my whinge, 
over and out
hugs


----------



## Desperado167

Angelicdragon said:


> Maybe I should delete my ticker coz it is out of date. Still waiting on AF but due to the m/c this cycle is all over the place.
> Antibiotics don't seem to be helping my chest infection at all but have given me thrush :( Pulmicort also gives thrush so I have the double whammy chances of getting it so I did. Bring on the yogurt and nilstat.
> 
> That's my whinge,
> over and out
> hugs

Awk Hun,u are having a dreadful time,get better soon ,take care ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 3sACharm

One week shy of 46 years old......and wait for it.....I'm pregnant. Yep. And naturally. I'm still in shock as are my 24 and 25 year old kids (and scared, nervous, anxious, with a bit of hope creeping in...and a fairly large range of emotions in the blink of an eye)....as originally, I thought I was pre-menopausal. I could not believe what the doctor was telling me.....and I was convinced that I had ovarian cancer or some other reason to raise my HcG levels and to miss a period. I went through some very tough losses three years ago. One miscarriage and then a loss of my daughter in the second trimester. During my grief the following year....I asked my doctor if it was possible to get pregnant again....and his kind response was that it would be extremely unlikely and difficult at my age to get pregnant unless I went through interventional means. Not having the funds to do that...I tried to move forward in life. That said.....here I sit with my little miracle baby. I am officially 8 weeks today. I am currently struggling with so much fear and anxiety right now. It is hard to temper any hope....with the odds of miscarriage and genetic issues so high....and it feels like there is so much against us. I also have a blood clotting disorder...so they have immediately started me on daily injections of the blood thinner Lovenox. I am scared, scared, scared of everything right now. On top of things....when it seemed that I might be ill in the beginning....the father who wanted to marry me....was very supportive (we are not married - and he was not the father of any previous children). When he found out that I was really pregnant....he became another person....and let's just say I dodged a bullet. He continually tries to bully me....and says that I ruined his life. I lost my job with cutbacks 7 months ago....and I have exhausted all my savings up until now. The father has left....but continues the bullying in messages and emails. So here I sit....feeling a little desperate for a rainbow....and trying to take one day at a time. I know that God must have a plan....and I'm just trying to keep the faith. So here's hoping for all of you who are still trying....it is not impossible to conceive at this age. Please say a prayer for me and my little miracle.


----------



## Garnet

3sACharm said:


> One week shy of 46 years old......and wait for it.....I'm pregnant. Yep. And naturally. I'm still in shock as are my 24 and 25 year old kids (and scared, nervous, anxious, with a bit of hope creeping in...and a fairly large range of emotions in the blink of an eye)....as originally, I thought I was pre-menopausal. I could not believe what the doctor was telling me.....and I was convinced that I had ovarian cancer or some other reason to raise my HcG levels and to miss a period. I went through some very tough losses three years ago. One miscarriage and then a loss of my daughter in the second trimester. During my grief the following year....I asked my doctor if it was possible to get pregnant again....and his kind response was that it would be extremely unlikely and difficult at my age to get pregnant unless I went through interventional means. Not having the funds to do that...I tried to move forward in life. That said.....here I sit with my little miracle baby. I am officially 8 weeks today. I am currently struggling with so much fear and anxiety right now. It is hard to temper any hope....with the odds of miscarriage and genetic issues so high....and it feels like there is so much against us. I also have a blood clotting disorder...so they have immediately started me on daily injections of the blood thinner Lovenox. I am scared, scared, scared of everything right now. On top of things....when it seemed that I might be ill in the beginning....the father who wanted to marry me....was very supportive (we are not married - and he was not the father of any previous children). When he found out that I was really pregnant....he became another person....and let's just say I dodged a bullet. He continually tries to bully me....and says that I ruined his life. I lost my job with cutbacks 7 months ago....and I have exhausted all my savings up until now. The father has left....but continues the bullying in messages and emails. So here I sit....feeling a little desperate for a rainbow....and trying to take one day at a time. I know that God must have a plan....and I'm just trying to keep the faith. So here's hoping for all of you who are still trying....it is not impossible to conceive at this age. Please say a prayer for me and my little miracle.

Wow! What a story! Hope all is well for your little Beanie. You can apply for medicare if your in the states and WIC for food. Avoid the stress and sorry about the father. What a jerk.. There was another lady on the 35 over thread who had her baby about 1 or 2 months ago. She was 47 and single. Healthy baby too.. So maybe you were given this blessing from God for a reason. Things always happen for a reason!!! Good luck!


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi girls. Havent posted here for a while but i still stalk occasionally. I watched 60 minutes tonight and there was a lady who had her first baby at age 50. Her husband is 54, very low sperm count and the doctor described his sperm as 'couch potatoes'. They fell preg naturally years after they had given up hope and had a big beautiful healthy boy. I got a little teary watching. It was lovely. :cry:


----------



## Angelicdragon

Hi, Sorry to disappear but I was admitted to critical care in hospital a week ago with asthma and bronchitis which was not responding to meds. I was transferred by ambulance oto a larger hospital and after several days of many blood tests, xrays you name it I finally started to feel a bit better The Drs wanted me to stay a few more days but I wanted to come home so here I am and on a 2-3 month break of TTC to allow my lungs to heal :( time is running past awfully fast though :( So deep down I feel as if my last chance has gone and that's that.\on FB I am [email protected]. I have trouble often getting on here so I update FB more often than not


----------



## Garnet

So sorry you are feeling so bad and were in the hospital. Hope you recover fast! Your health is most important!


----------



## amommy

Wow how scary angelic, I sure enjoyed seeing your activity here and learning about your progress.. So sorry you have instead having to go through awful health issues!! 

I hope you can ttc someday soon, and if you want it please don't give up!! HUGS and my name on FB is Christi Hosking.. Look me up and add me!!


----------



## Desperado167

Judy,get better soon,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Well, I logged on to start a thread just like this one! It must be fate. I need your help girls. 

I have been trying for 4 years ( am 45 now), OH is 35. 3 years ago, we had a test each, his sperm count was fine and my FSH was 7.4, which I am told is pretty good for an old trout! :thumbup: Anyway, since then I have been using the ClearBlue Ovulation Monitor and I do ovulate majority of the time. I got the monitor as I have irregular cycles (periods (anything from 23-28 days). Past year, I have been suffering anxiety and depression, I am on a low dose of Citalopram and have been having counselling, I am making huge progress and part of my depression was brought on by the thought of never being a mum. So I am working through it, trying to prepare myself it may never happen. But my counsellor said I need to really give the 'getting pregnant' a real proper go and be more aggressive (which I haven't been), find out everything I can, and go back to my GP and ask for more tests. So at least, if it doesn't happen, I know that I have done everything I can. We don't have the money to go private. So not sure just what the NHS will stump up for an oldie, like me. I am just scared the GP will just say 'you're 45, there's no point'. :nope: It's just one of those things that I met the love of my life later in life and we have so much love to give!

Any advice?


----------



## lilmamatoW

3sACharm said:


> One week shy of 46 years old......and wait for it.....I'm pregnant. Yep. And naturally. I'm still in shock as are my 24 and 25 year old kids (and scared, nervous, anxious, with a bit of hope creeping in...and a fairly large range of emotions in the blink of an eye)....as originally, I thought I was pre-menopausal. I could not believe what the doctor was telling me.....and I was convinced that I had ovarian cancer or some other reason to raise my HcG levels and to miss a period. I went through some very tough losses three years ago. One miscarriage and then a loss of my daughter in the second trimester. During my grief the following year....I asked my doctor if it was possible to get pregnant again....and his kind response was that it would be extremely unlikely and difficult at my age to get pregnant unless I went through interventional means. Not having the funds to do that...I tried to move forward in life. That said.....here I sit with my little miracle baby. I am officially 8 weeks today. I am currently struggling with so much fear and anxiety right now. It is hard to temper any hope....with the odds of miscarriage and genetic issues so high....and it feels like there is so much against us. I also have a blood clotting disorder...so they have immediately started me on daily injections of the blood thinner Lovenox. I am scared, scared, scared of everything right now. On top of things....when it seemed that I might be ill in the beginning....the father who wanted to marry me....was very supportive (we are not married - and he was not the father of any previous children). When he found out that I was really pregnant....he became another person....and let's just say I dodged a bullet. He continually tries to bully me....and says that I ruined his life. I lost my job with cutbacks 7 months ago....and I have exhausted all my savings up until now. The father has left....but continues the bullying in messages and emails. So here I sit....feeling a little desperate for a rainbow....and trying to take one day at a time. I know that God must have a plan....and I'm just trying to keep the faith. So here's hoping for all of you who are still trying....it is not impossible to conceive at this age. Please say a prayer for me and my little miracle.

3saCharm, thank you so much for your post! All the best to you--hope all goes well with you and your little one.


----------



## Desperado167

Hi heavenly,I wud use ovulation predictor sticks as well,start temping and bd every day after af till u know u have ovulated,also give the cups a try ,and u are def not too old,I am 44 and I know I will get my sticky bean soon. ,good luck Hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angelicdragon

I conceived and had a baby at 45 with no assissstance. My FSH then was 6. I am on zoloft and have ben charting since 2003. My cycles are anywhere between 23 and 33 days. Quite a wide range. But I still can get pg every 6 mths or so, just can;r seem to keep them now, but I am 47.
I have been really sick laely and in critical care in hospital for a week and my GP wanted me back there yesterday. I have liver damage and as I don't drink alcohol we are all stumped as to why. I think liver levels affect fertility which could be why I can't stay pg.
Good luck and just get in some more BD action and try charting as well as OPKs.


----------



## amommy

Heavenly I would use temping as well as OPK's as OPK's only predict ovulation but don't confirm it.. The only accurate way to confirm O is to see a shift in temperature. There are many supplements you can take to enhance ovulation, and also people have suggested using preseed, soft cups, and definitely doing the feet up the wall trick!! it sounds funny but you have to give it a fighting chance.. 

Get involved here, use us for support, we are all here adn we all understand.. I have suffered from depression in the past as well, and I know that keeping ot myself always made it worse.. 

I think if you are not temping that you may be missing your O.. Not for certain but it sure may be possible!! 

Hugs and hoping good things for you! stick around, we are a great bunch of gals! 
Oh and by the way I had my last kid just shy of 39, and I am 47 and TTC again!


----------



## StarSign

heavenly said:


> Well, I logged on to start a thread just like this one! It must be fate. I need your help girls.
> 
> I have been trying for 4 years ( am 45 now), OH is 35. 3 years ago, we had a test each, his sperm count was fine and my FSH was 7.4, which I am told is pretty good for an old trout! :thumbup: Anyway, since then I have been using the ClearBlue Ovulation Monitor and I do ovulate majority of the time. I got the monitor as I have irregular cycles (periods (anything from 23-28 days). Past year, I have been suffering anxiety and depression, I am on a low dose of Citalopram and have been having counselling, I am making huge progress and part of my depression was brought on by the thought of never being a mum. So I am working through it, trying to prepare myself it may never happen. But my counsellor said I need to really give the 'getting pregnant' a real proper go and be more aggressive (which I haven't been), find out everything I can, and go back to my GP and ask for more tests. So at least, if it doesn't happen, I know that I have done everything I can. We don't have the money to go private. So not sure just what the NHS will stump up for an oldie, like me. I am just scared the GP will just say 'you're 45, there's no point'. :nope: It's just one of those things that I met the love of my life later in life and we have so much love to give!
> 
> Any advice?

Instead soft cups to keep the swimmers close to your cervix, Siberian ginseng to help increase uterine lining. What have you already done? Do you know what your hormonal profile is (high estrogen, low estrogen, low progesterone, chemical mc's). That'll give us all an idea on what to recommend also.


----------



## heavenly

StarSign said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Well, I logged on to start a thread just like this one! It must be fate. I need your help girls.
> 
> I have been trying for 4 years ( am 45 now), OH is 35. 3 years ago, we had a test each, his sperm count was fine and my FSH was 7.4, which I am told is pretty good for an old trout! :thumbup: Anyway, since then I have been using the ClearBlue Ovulation Monitor and I do ovulate majority of the time. I got the monitor as I have irregular cycles (periods (anything from 23-28 days). Past year, I have been suffering anxiety and depression, I am on a low dose of Citalopram and have been having counselling, I am making huge progress and part of my depression was brought on by the thought of never being a mum. So I am working through it, trying to prepare myself it may never happen. But my counsellor said I need to really give the 'getting pregnant' a real proper go and be more aggressive (which I haven't been), find out everything I can, and go back to my GP and ask for more tests. So at least, if it doesn't happen, I know that I have done everything I can. We don't have the money to go private. So not sure just what the NHS will stump up for an oldie, like me. I am just scared the GP will just say 'you're 45, there's no point'. :nope: It's just one of those things that I met the love of my life later in life and we have so much love to give!
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Instead soft cups to keep the swimmers close to your cervix, Siberian ginseng to help increase uterine lining. What have you already done? Do you know what your hormonal profile is (high estrogen, low estrogen, low progesterone, chemical mc's). That'll give us all an idea on what to recommend also.Click to expand...

Thank you everyone for your kind replies. You see, this is my problem, I am not clued up at all! My test, which was actually 2 years ago, says the following, I don't know if this helps. Do I need any more tests?

Serum TSH level - 2.31 mu/L
Serum LH level - 5.2 iu/L
Serum FSH level - 7.4 iu/L
Serum progesterone - 18 nmol/L
Serum oestradiol level - 248 pmol/L


I have actually no idea what this all means, apart from the fact my GP said my FSH was the most important thing and that was a good level for my age. I haven't had any chemical miscarriages, not that I am aware of anyway!

I don't even know what soft cups are. I'm rubbish at this!


----------



## angifi

I just wanted to chime in and say : Don't give up.

Last month in the Australian Women's Weekly there was an article about a well known news reader who had her second baby at 43 - without any assistance at all. Then in this month's magazine, they had the article about the mum who had her first child at 50, but also a letter from a lady saying that she had three babies in her forties, all naturally, the last one at 49.

It helped me feel a bit more positive.

I recently got my AMH result which was "less than 1.1, very low ovarian reserve". I was really depressed by it, but now I think it is just telling me what I already knew - that I don't have a lot of eggs left. However it doesn't measure the quality of the eggs, so hopefully I still have one more good one in there, and will go on to have a healthy baby.

I also had some recurrent miscarriage tests done, after 2 miscarriages, and it was found that my testosterone is low (am taking homeopathic DHEA for it), and the tests picked up that I have autoimmune markers, which may have contributed to the miscarriages. I'm going to see a specialist in a couple of weeks. Maybe I just need some aspirin to sort it out.

Heavenly, are you charting? I have found that to be such a useful thing to do - it has really helped me understand my cycle and keep up with what is going on in my body ( most of the time.LOL). If you are considering it, there is a great website : Fertility Friend, which is great, and teaches you how to do it.

The conservative, normal medical system does seem to think we are too old, but you will find many natural therapists, and traditional Chinese medicine practioners will say you still have time.

I'm doing regular acupuncture treatments, and they have been very helpful. I used to have period pain, but now I don't get the slightest cramp or twinge. I also find acupuncture to be really calming, which helps when you are ttc.

Good Luck!


----------



## amommy

Wanted to send a shout out to everyone here who has been so supportive of me and my POAS obsession, nervous days, and prolific posting!! 

The blood at my cervix is red now, and even though it has not reached my panties I am fairly certain that this will be AF.. Might take a couple days of spotting but I am sure she will arrive.. A bit sad that my luteal phase is so short, but to be expected at my age.. Getting old sucks.. it really does, and somehow I was hoping I would cheat the hands of time and get one last miracle.. I'm not so much sad about the baby thing, but at life itself and how much time I have wasted and let time pass me by!! 

Most of the tests I have taken do not really have lines anymore, the IC's still have the leftovers and they were actually looking kind of +, but just never could get a dark BFP no matter how many different brands I tried.. Did an Answer early tonight and i got an indent line with what looks like no color!! I think my testing experience has ran the gammet this month.. evaps, grey lines, pink evaps, multiple + that faded to -, while lines, indent lines, and of course NO BLUE dye evap.. It has been quite the journey, spent a bit too much on PG tests, but I guess as far as hobbies go it was a fun one to partake in. 

I hope to continue to come back here and be supportive of others, I have really enjoyed that and gotten very excited as people get their BFP's and their journey takes a diff path.. I have given birth, had babies and even graduated 3 children from High school already, I would say that is quite the accomplishments!! and for the past 7 years I have done the parenting as a single mom. 

All in all, by far the most important thing I have done in my life is raise my kids, if I can give any advice to anyone here who is just starting their journey to parenthood... Enjoy every moment of it!! It goes way to fast.. My baby is now 7 and quite independent!! 

Hugs and huge amounts of baby dust to all the ladies here who are trying to conceive, or those who are done trying but have children who depend on them. 

Night night
xposted in 2 ww and pregnancy test gallery!


----------



## heavenly

angifi said:


> Heavenly, are you charting? I have found that to be such a useful thing to do - it has really helped me understand my cycle and keep up with what is going on in my body ( most of the time.LOL). If you are considering it, there is a great website : Fertility Friend, which is great, and teaches you how to do it.
> 
> The conservative, normal medical system does seem to think we are too old, but you will find many natural therapists, and traditional Chinese medicine practioners will say you still have time.
> 
> I'm doing regular acupuncture treatments, and they have been very helpful. I used to have period pain, but now I don't get the slightest cramp or twinge. I also find acupuncture to be really calming, which helps when you are ttc.
> 
> Good Luck!

I have used Fertility Friend chart, and I use the CBFM which tells me when I peak, but I have not done any temperature taking, this seems to be the thing I should be doing? Also, I have been advised to try acupuncture so think I will give that a go. I am seeing my GP this week, seeing I haven't had any tests for 2 years, I am going to see what she can offer me and am hoping she has not given up on me.


----------



## Angelicdragon

Hi, I'm back with an all clear to TTC :)
Surgeon said the 'tumour' in my liver is just diffeerent tissue and is not dangerous and to ignore it. 
I did some fertility testing too and my FSH is still 5 and all other levles are good although not given the levels for those. 
I do now have asthma and have to be on a preventative every day and ventolin and some things (inclduing BD) set it off bad :( How do you TTC when BD sets off asthma and you can't breathe? I can't go outside after the sun disappears over the hill coz then the air is too cold. I hate having adult onset asthma.
That's my whinge.
Christi hun don't give up. We can do it hun. We are not old by the new generation only by the very old view of things. Says me who goes to bed at 8pm every night with aching ribs from coughing. 
Having fun though as my tax return came in so I spent u BIG time on lots of trees and plants for the garden so put new garden beds in and now just need another batch of dirt to finish off. I do however need manpower help to dig out the black currant bushes. I have found having 15 bushes gives us way too much fruit and there is only so much jam yu can make.
So spring time and TTC fever are here.
Lets prove us over 45'ers can still do it
BTW I am on DHEA 25mg daily and coQ10 100mg a day as well as the vitex 1000mg a day. Surely something has to work

Judy


----------



## Just_married

AngelicDragon, I really hope you feel back to full health soon. I just wanted to give you some encouragement not to give up. My wee gran had her last 2 at ages 45 and 47, both healthy girls. This is reassuring for me as I turn 40 next month. I am talking 40 yrs ago too as which is even more encouraging as there was no kind of intervention, it was all natural. She was still having children when her older children were having there's brilliant eh? xxx


----------



## Garnet

Angelicdragon said:


> Hi, I'm back with an all clear to TTC :)
> Surgeon said the 'tumour' in my liver is just diffeerent tissue and is not dangerous and to ignore it.
> I did some fertility testing too and my FSH is still 5 and all other levles are good although not given the levels for those.
> I do now have asthma and have to be on a preventative every day and ventolin and some things (inclduing BD) set it off bad :( How do you TTC when BD sets off asthma and you can't breathe? I can't go outside after the sun disappears over the hill coz then the air is too cold. I hate having adult onset asthma.
> That's my whinge.
> Christi hun don't give up. We can do it hun. We are not old by the new generation only by the very old view of things. Says me who goes to bed at 8pm every night with aching ribs from coughing.
> Having fun though as my tax return came in so I spent u BIG time on lots of trees and plants for the garden so put new garden beds in and now just need another batch of dirt to finish off. I do however need manpower help to dig out the black currant bushes. I have found having 15 bushes gives us way too much fruit and there is only so much jam yu can make.
> So spring time and TTC fever are here.
> Lets prove us over 45'ers can still do it
> BTW I am on DHEA 25mg daily and coQ10 100mg a day as well as the vitex 1000mg a day. Surely something has to work
> 
> Judy

Glad all is well with you and hopefully you will get a pregnant soon!


----------



## amommy

welcome back angelic.. sure missed you!! you came just in time to find me on yet another short cycle!! spotting/bleeding at 8 dpo. Tried soy this cycle and not sure if that has affected it, or if maybe it was a chemical pregnancy!! 

Either way, so glad you got the all clear!! can't wait to see you posting again! and your FSH is awesome!


----------



## onmymind17

Angelicdragon said:


> my inspiration is a lady I know from church. She is 6 months older than me, has had all her babies as home births, never had a loss and is up to baby #10. Not that I want that many, 6 all up alive will do me fine lol. Her youngest is about 6 months so if I hadn't of had one of the m/c last year we would have been pg again together. Lately though we both get pg and she has a a baby and I lose one. Her eldest and my eldest are a week apart, then her next and my next were born the same day 2 hrs apart and after that our paths went awry until 2004 when Belinda is 2 months older than my Samuel and since then she has had 3 more.
> 
> What chances are there overseas for any assistance TTC over the age of 45?
> here in Tassie you cannot cycle with your own eggs after the age of 44. If you are TTC #1 or 2 then you may be able to have donor egg or embryo but other than that you are on your own after your 44th birthday.

I am sorry for your losses, i have had 4 m/c only one of them was a natural conception, the other 3 were from IUI. For me i cannot seem to get pg on my own, and when we do IUI, i get pg but cant seem to keep them. I am going to try for an IVF, i just turned 44, we figured we will give it one try with my eggs, and then if it does not work, then we will try with donor eggs. We are still TTC our first little one. Have you tried taking DHEA? I have heard great things about it, and have just started it myself in anticipation of the IVF. Also i have heard amazing things about Maca Root, both are supposed to help with the egg quality. I sure hope you can get a super sticky bean real soon!!


----------



## Desperado167

Didnt realise ladies cud take the macca too,does it affect your cycle ?:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> Didnt realise ladies cud take the macca too,does it affect your cycle ?:hugs:

I have not tried the maca yet, but i have heard wonderful things about it. For now i am going to stick with just the DHEA and see what happens.


----------



## Angelicdragon

I had a friend in UK who said it was macca got her sticky BFP. I've never tried it.

I am having a stressful asthma day, the more stress the more asthma so I am off for a nanna nap and try to relax. $ problems and stuff. No lines on OPKs yet but DH is making sure he does his bit so every day so far he has it 'lucky' So if we don't get pg this month it won't be from his lack of effort.


----------



## tammych

hi all
am new to this

hubby and l were unable to concieve in Australia
so 2 months a go we went oversea and are now waiting the birth on our child
the rules are very different in thailand
so don't give up hope:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Welcome Tammych! Glad to know that you are expecting. Good luck..


----------



## Garnet

Angelicdragon said:


> I had a friend in UK who said it was macca got her sticky BFP. I've never tried it.
> 
> I am having a stressful asthma day, the more stress the more asthma so I am off for a nanna nap and try to relax. $ problems and stuff. No lines on OPKs yet but DH is making sure he does his bit so every day so far he has it 'lucky' So if we don't get pg this month it won't be from his lack of effort.

Angelicdragon, A lot of us older ladies are using the Instead Soft cups. You might want to try those too. You can read about them online.


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies. :hugs:

I am back again. Had another blood test, my FSH was 7.4 two years ago, a very good level. Fast forward two years, it is now 17.0.

I know this is not good, anything I can do about it? Menopause here I come...:cry: I know I am 45...but I don't want it yet, I want to get pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## Angelicdragon

Heavenly I have heard that flax seed oil and wheat grass can lower FSH. Besides each month it is different so you really need 3 consecutive months of high levles to say it is too high. 
Christi I meant to say in the other post too that B6 can lengthen a LP. I am not sure of the dosage though so you would have to google it. B6 you can take all cycle too. I find vitex sets my routine and when I go if it I go weirder cycles and moods so I now stay on it regardeless.

ETA several hours later, my tummy and back hurt like just before AF arrives but I am only just about to O. Owwies it hurts.
I wonder if the steroids in the asthma meds can upset your cycle ?


----------



## StarSign

Angelicdragon said:


> Heavenly I have heard that flax seed oil and wheat grass can lower FSH. Besides each month it is different so you really need 3 consecutive months of high levles to say it is too high.
> Christi I meant to say in the other post too that B6 can lengthen a LP. I am not sure of the dosage though so you would have to google it. B6 you can take all cycle too. I find vitex sets my routine and when I go if it I go weirder cycles and moods so I now stay on it regardeless.
> 
> ETA several hours later, my tummy and back hurt like just before AF arrives but I am only just about to O. Owwies it hurts.
> I wonder if the steroids in the asthma meds can upset your cycle ?

I concur about wheat grass. I had FSH of 28 (I am 37) and I used vitex to help me to ovulate. Really, it's about making ovulation happen- not just FSH the #. Also, instead of B6 only use B-complex. This way all bases are covered (some need other B's to help with that LP).

G'luck!:thumbup:


----------



## amommy

Hmm so b complex that sounds good they have it at the dollar store too!! Flax seed has so many health benefits maybe I will give that a go as well! 

I did an at home FSH test, a fertility predictor one last year and it said my fertility was good.. of course a year later things could have changed, but until these past 2 months TTC my cycles have been very regular.. might just be that conception took place then early failure!! 

Anyway, thanks much for the info!


----------



## heavenly

Thanks guys. I have made an appointment with a fertility specialist on 5th October. I know I need an AMH test and also I need to know how many follicles I am producing. We have a little bit of money put away, not enough for IVF, but we could have a few tests done so we have more info. At 45, I need to find out as much as I can as quickly as I can.


----------



## Garnet

heavenly said:


> Thanks guys. I have made an appointment with a fertility specialist on 5th October. I know I need an AMH test and also I need to know how many follicles I am producing. We have a little bit of money put away, not enough for IVF, but we could have a few tests done so we have more info. At 45, I need to find out as much as I can as quickly as I can.

Good luck Heavenly!!:flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

I am trying maca root for this cycle (and will keep going with it) as I have heard that it helps egg quality. I started it just before the beginning of this cycle so I'm not sure if that is enough for it to help this time.


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> I am trying maca root for this cycle (and will keep going with it) as I have heard that it helps egg quality. I started it just before the beginning of this cycle so I'm not sure if that is enough for it to help this time.

Let us know how it goes ,dh takes it and I got a bfp after the first month of him taking it ,good luck,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jahzmine

good luck to you Judy 
I'm 39, 40 in December and currently 'cautiously' pregnant with #1 - Single Mom by Choice ...


----------



## Desperado167

Jahzmine said:


> good luck to you Judy
> I'm 39, 40 in December and currently 'cautiously' pregnant with #1 - Single Mom by Choice ...

Congrats Hun,happy and healthy nine months ,that is fantastic news ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angelicdragon

Jahzmine I am sorry you have no heartbeat. I went through the same thing a month or so back. and so did Despie. It is so hard to cope with emotionally. Big hugs to you hun.

Well it seems I have O'd this cycle but my temps are only going from 36.0 up to 36.5 instead of my previous cycles of 36.2 then up to 36.7. Somehow I don't think I am going to get a BFP with temps that low.
We are off for a while. Our two youngest boy stayed with a friend for 2 nights and we are off to join them then come home later in the week. Our friend is 3 hours away.


----------



## heavenly

heavenly said:


> Thanks guys. I have made an appointment with a fertility specialist on 5th October. I know I need an AMH test and also I need to know how many follicles I am producing. We have a little bit of money put away, not enough for IVF, but we could have a few tests done so we have more info. At 45, I need to find out as much as I can as quickly as I can.

Well in the meantime, still using the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor. It showed a peak today and we have been BDing leading up to it and will do again tonight. So that is good news anyway!


----------



## Angelicdragon

I am still here but find it hard to get to my computer. Everybody uses it all th etime and I have to grab it when I can.
My cycle thi time is weird. It would appear I had a late O at around cd19. As we were away at the time there was no BD happening. I had hurt my back too so it was really out of the question. So here am now cd30? Still no sign of AF. My chart shows two temp rises but I didn't do OPKs so.. who knows. 
I was wondering if the steroids in the symbicort for asthma would affect my cycle?


----------



## Butterfly67

Judy, do you think you could have O'd on cd13?


----------



## Desperado167

Hi judy:hugs:It looks like you are covered either way ,fixed for you ,hope u and your lovely family are well ,take care ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

well been for my second acupunture appointment today cd21 of 24 and she was so excited that my pulse was very strong bless her she is so optomistic lol, and she was so pleased that i was on she oak and is going to recommend it to other ladies that she is treating over 40, well we will see what happens within the next few months on it , i dont think anything has happened this month as we were away and dont know if we have been active enough but hey im not bothered really.
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Angelicdragon

ooohh we got lost. Anyone still out there reading this thread?
Cautiously and optimistically pg again with very quickly darkening lines. I thought I had an evap on a FRER on Tuesday and being I had a migraine and it was evap I took my dose of migraine painkillers, also add in the tetanus shot I got on Sunday. Then Thursday I got a very clear distinct dark line and today Saturday it is darker than the control line and I am about 13dpo.
So far feeling very nauseous and yukky and I have a cold too which I seem to get when pg. 
so baby is due July 29 when I will be 48 1/2.


----------



## tupi

Angelicdragon said:


> ooohh we got lost. Anyone still out there reading this thread?
> Cautiously and optimistically pg again with very quickly darkening lines. I thought I had an evap on a FRER on Tuesday and being I had a migraine and it was evap I took my dose of migraine painkillers, also add in the tetanus shot I got on Sunday. Then Thursday I got a very clear distinct dark line and today Saturday it is darker than the control line and I am about 13dpo.
> So far feeling very nauseous and yukky and I have a cold too which I seem to get when pg.
> so baby is due July 29 when I will be 48 1/2.

:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Angelicdragon said:


> ooohh we got lost. Anyone still out there reading this thread?
> Cautiously and optimistically pg again with very quickly darkening lines. I thought I had an evap on a FRER on Tuesday and being I had a migraine and it was evap I took my dose of migraine painkillers, also add in the tetanus shot I got on Sunday. Then Thursday I got a very clear distinct dark line and today Saturday it is darker than the control line and I am about 13dpo.
> So far feeling very nauseous and yukky and I have a cold too which I seem to get when pg.
> so baby is due July 29 when I will be 48 1/2.

Omfg ,that is awesome news ,was wondering were u had gone ,how are u feeling ?did u do anything different this month ,tell us all your secret ,so excited for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mumoffive

I was 43 when i had my last dd. I dont want anymore now but just wanted to say goodluck!!! It took only about 5 months and a chemical inbetween!


----------



## Desperado167

I am 44 and have been trying for over five years with ten losses ,I would do anything for another l.o ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dans Mummy

Im 44 and a half and been trying for 7 months. Imnot sure how long i want to try for though, as with everything there has to be a cut off point somewhere really. The dissapointment is really getting me down.


----------



## Desperado167

Dans Mummy said:


> Im 44 and a half and been trying for 7 months. Imnot sure how long i want to try for though, as with everything there has to be a cut off point somewhere really. The dissapointment is really getting me down.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

tupi said:


> Angelicdragon said:
> 
> 
> ooohh we got lost. Anyone still out there reading this thread?
> Cautiously and optimistically pg again with very quickly darkening lines. I thought I had an evap on a FRER on Tuesday and being I had a migraine and it was evap I took my dose of migraine painkillers, also add in the tetanus shot I got on Sunday. Then Thursday I got a very clear distinct dark line and today Saturday it is darker than the control line and I am about 13dpo.
> So far feeling very nauseous and yukky and I have a cold too which I seem to get when pg.
> so baby is due July 29 when I will be 48 1/2.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Honey im 45 dec 28th this year so only a few more weeks and im waiting to find out am due for af tomorrow and have a frer waiting although ive never had any results from one and have 11 emmc behind us in the last 5 years so hoping that i get a + soon coz i was thinking of giving up after 45 but you have given me hope thank you hun i may not test until monday tho so but will let you know tho xx CONGRATULATIONS XXX
Tina


----------



## Desperado167

Tina ,good luck lovely for testing time ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

thanks honey how are you and how long have you got until you are at this nerve raking time of the cycle hate it ! good luck tho xx


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> thanks honey how are you and how long have you got until you are at this nerve raking time of the cycle hate it ! good luck tho xx

Got a bit of waiting but the good news is the fertilaid sorted my cycles out and I o nearly a week early last cycle :thumbup:so I maybe have another two weeks to wait :hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

im so pleased for you hun Fertilaid has helped so many ladies but unfortunately it messed mine up and took nearly a year to sort it out but im doing ok now am just on pregnacare and she oak 4 weeks on it and 2 weeks of it on a 6 week rotation 7 drops twice a day and have had the most painful boobs, mild to strongish cramping, gas and seeing stars and am ready for bed at 6 pm hubby keeps laughing at me coz i want to go to bed early and if we are out i tell him its past my bed time and i need to go home , he just looks at me and laugh:rofl: but apart from that i have nothing else apart from today getting quite a bit of milky white cm and i would have thought that with af due tomorrow it would have been sort of a browny colour like i normally get but im sure as always that it will show up in at least two more days like clock work if its gonna be late !
sorry for rambling but i had to get it all out :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Tina ,:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Massive congrats Judy that is great news :hug:


----------



## Angelicdragon

Tina the milky cm is a god sign. My early signs are extra creamy cm and wearing a panty liner, bleeding gums when I brush my teeth and cramps from my knees down. I didn't even think I had O'd this cycle, thought for sure it was anovulatory but with the migraine I really thought I should check first... thought it was an evap though. FREF can do that. I really was stunned the next day to get a line on an internet test though. The last few bfps (m/c each time) I never got a decent line on an internet test til 15dpo. If you go by EW and 5 mintues of pain on my left side then I am 13 dpo but historically I don't O until at least 4-5 days AFTER the EW so that would make me only 10ish dpo today.. so I have no idea. 
Despie ok this cycle I have taken vitex. I haven't been taking my folic acid for months as I ran out and figured what's the point anyhow. I have been taking DHEA 25mg daily but kept forgetting so wasn't very regular with it. I stopped that 2 weeks ago though as I was sick of it but had taken it for about 3 months. I also take CO enzyme Q10 100mg every day and I'm still taking it. I have been taking that since about a week after I got out of hospital thinking it may help with the asthma and the liver tumour I have. So about 3 months.
I wasn't going to go to the Dr but when I remembered I have this tumour I thought I had better make an appt. Apparently pregnancy hormones can make the tumour grow even though it is benign so I'd better get it checked out ... and the asthma to see if the steroid puffer I have to take is still ok.
We really weren't trying this month and the last BD was the day of EW and being I figured wasn't going to O for a few days I didn't push the matter. I was so tired and worn out and feeling I can't really cope with another baby. In the past I had to BD on the day and night of O in order to have any sort of luck with a bfp.
So maybe it was DHEA and CQ10... ???


----------



## inkdchick

Angelicdragon thank you for your post for me i havent been trying at all for the last three months really as i had resigned myself to it never happening and i still dont think it has - i still have to find out !. For the last three months i have taken Pregnacare healthy conception and SHE OAK 7 drops under my tongue twice a day for 4 weeks and then two weeks of not taking it and then 4 weeks again on it and so on, and acupuncture twice this cycle. i have been so chilled out its been great and havent even thought about ttc and we only have dtd when we felt like it although OV was extreme this cycle, so not sure if that was the she oak or the acupuncture of the combination of them together but whatever it was it was good !, anyway af was due today and all i have is im wetter down there cervix is closed covered in a lot of cm, very mild cramping on and off and very painful heavy boobs and a NEG test so will test until it get a + or af shows. Everything seems to be coming all at once i was asked to apply for a job (been looking for one since jan 2009), i have an orthopeadic appt about a knee operation on 6th dec and now my af is late or not showing why now !!!!!!!!


----------



## StarSign

Hi Angelic'..just wanted to send a hearty congrats. Sure seems like CoQ10 played a role in your BFP. Inspiration for sure. I have a GF really wanting a little one and she's 43. Going to pass on your story for sure. H&H nine to you!!


----------



## detlic

Hi ladies! Do you mind to join you? I will be 45 in April. We have little girl born in January 2009, and trying since then for No.2 without success. I have PCOS and I am on metformin 2x1000mg daily. Also I am overweight after the first pregnancy, 40 lb of surplus. I like to read you, it gives me hope. Good luck to all of us!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

detlic said:


> Hi ladies! Do you mind to join you? I will be 45 in April. We have little girl born in January 2009, and trying since then for No.2 without success. I have PCOS and I am on metformin 2x1000mg daily. Also I am overweight after the first pregnancy, 40 lb of surplus. I like to read you, it gives me hope. Good luck to all of us!!!!!!!

Hi and welcome huni ,another fellow 44 year old here ,best of luck :hugs::hugs:


----------



## detlic

Thank you! I did not ovulate whole my life on my own, only with met. I also take dexamethasone low dose before bed. I hope met and dex will help me ovulate, or at least loose weight. I take dex because of late onset CAH (congenital adrenal hyperplasia). Any other of you take dex with metformin?


----------



## readytogiveup

3sACharm said:


> One week shy of 46 years old......and wait for it.....I'm pregnant. Yep. And naturally. I'm still in shock as are my 24 and 25 year old kids (and scared, nervous, anxious, with a bit of hope creeping in...and a fairly large range of emotions in the blink of an eye)....as originally, I thought I was pre-menopausal. I could not believe what the doctor was telling me.....and I was convinced that I had ovarian cancer or some other reason to raise my HcG levels and to miss a period. I went through some very tough losses three years ago. One miscarriage and then a loss of my daughter in the second trimester. During my grief the following year....I asked my doctor if it was possible to get pregnant again....and his kind response was that it would be extremely unlikely and difficult at my age to get pregnant unless I went through interventional means. Not having the funds to do that...I tried to move forward in life. That said.....here I sit with my little miracle baby. I am officially 8 weeks today. I am currently struggling with so much fear and anxiety right now. It is hard to temper any hope....with the odds of miscarriage and genetic issues so high....and it feels like there is so much against us. I also have a blood clotting disorder...so they have immediately started me on daily injections of the blood thinner Lovenox. I am scared, scared, scared of everything right now. On top of things....when it seemed that I might be ill in the beginning....the father who wanted to marry me....was very supportive (we are not married - and he was not the father of any previous children). When he found out that I was really pregnant....he became another person....and let's just say I dodged a bullet. He continually tries to bully me....and says that I ruined his life. I lost my job with cutbacks 7 months ago....and I have exhausted all my savings up until now. The father has left....but continues the bullying in messages and emails. So here I sit....feeling a little desperate for a rainbow....and trying to take one day at a time. I know that God must have a plan....and I'm just trying to keep the faith. So here's hoping for all of you who are still trying....it is not impossible to conceive at this age. Please say a prayer for me and my little miracle.

wow you give us all hope congratulations :hugs: x


----------



## Angelicdragon

sorry to burst the bubble of hope but day 2 here of miscarriage. Back on the DHEA as well as the COQ10 and vitex.


----------



## Desperado167

Angelicdragon said:


> sorry to burst the bubble of hope but day 2 here of miscarriage. Back on the DHEA as well as the COQ10 and vitex.

:cry::cry::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Am so so sorry ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Angelicdragon said:


> sorry to burst the bubble of hope but day 2 here of miscarriage. Back on the DHEA as well as the COQ10 and vitex.

So sorry judy :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## detlic

So sorry for your loss, Judy! Regarding COQ 10, I have found on the net the recommendations of 600 mg daily, for better egg quality, but recommended daily dose for substitution is 100mg daily. I take 100mg daily for heart muscle support and hope it will help with egg quality too. It helps for sure, but I am not sure about the dosage.


----------



## Angelicdragon

and then to top it all off I ended up in hospital with breathing problems again. i was so bad in ER they were talking about intubating me but luckily i responded to the nebuliser and the prednisalone. was in hospital a few days and the nurses looking after me wanted me kpet in but the specialist sent me home. Still not too good so just trying to rest and take things easy.


----------



## Desperado167

Angelicdragon said:


> and then to top it all off I ended up in hospital with breathing problems again. i was so bad in ER they were talking about intubating me but luckily i responded to the nebuliser and the prednisalone. was in hospital a few days and the nurses looking after me wanted me kpet in but the specialist sent me home. Still not too good so just trying to rest and take things easy.

U take care lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## detlic

Hi girls, is there anything new about you?? Judy, how are you??? Recovering?? My metformin therapy started to be effective. At least, in the field of weight and appetite loss. I am not hungry whole day, not bloated, but still no ovulation.


----------



## babywhish

Judy,

Just read your opening post but not all the others so have probably missed loads. Wanted to ask though, have you ever had tests to see why you have miscarried so many times?


----------



## inkdchick

angelicdragon so sorry for your loss and hope that the new year brings you your long awaited little one


----------



## heavenly

Thought I would bump this thread!

I am 46 in a week's time.

Been TTC to 4 years. My FSH is good, OH's sperm has some abnormal forms. My FS has put me on Clomid for 4 months, if that doesn't work, we will be going down the ICSI route, with DE, because of my age.

Though no idea if having that treatment done in the UK or abroad, depends on waiting lists, costs etc....but I do keep hearing wonderful things about Serum in Greece.


----------



## heavenly

Well, 46 tomorrow! :wacko:

On first round of Clomid, had a scan today and I have an 18mm follicle and the FS is very pleased! :thumbup:

So my insides haven't given up on me yet!! :blush:


----------



## Garnet

How exciting for you Heavenly.. Good luck!!


----------



## Butterfly67

God luck heavenly and Happy Birthday for tomorrow :flower:


----------



## inkdchick

im now 45 and dont know whether i want to keep trying coz my last period was on cd32 and they are normally cd24 to 27 and well now im cd26 and i have just had a pale green snot type cm really gooey and dont know what that is new for me but dont feel anything else only the normal heavy bruised sore boobs which is normal for me !


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> im now 45 and dont know whether i want to keep trying coz my last period was on cd32 and they are normally cd24 to 27 and well now im cd26 and i have just had a pale green snot type cm really gooey and dont know what that is new for me but dont feel anything else only the normal heavy bruised sore boobs which is normal for me !

Hi babes how are u doing?xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

heavenly said:


> Well, 46 tomorrow! :wacko:
> 
> On first round of Clomid, had a scan today and I have an 18mm follicle and the FS is very pleased! :thumbup:
> 
> So my insides haven't given up on me yet!! :blush:

Good luck babes ,xxxxx


----------



## inkdchick

hiya despe im ok how are you , we are not trying anymore and just enjoying each other and coz my periods are now all over the place i have to just sit and wait for them to come lol


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> hiya despe im ok how are you , we are not trying anymore and just enjoying each other and coz my periods are now all over the place i have to just sit and wait for them to come lol

Awk babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Cd1 for me today ,am loving the fertilaid and I tried the progesterone pessaries this mont after o also :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

aww good luck i wish you all the very best hun and hope you get pregnant this year hopefully with a very healthy little one at the end of this year ! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> aww good luck i wish you all the very best hun and hope you get pregnant this year hopefully with a very healthy little one at the end of this year ! :hugs:

Thank you babes ,:cry:Are u still going to come on and see us?:hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

o yeah i ahve made some real good friends on here and would miss you all if i left for good and anyway i want to see these little ones arrive and all your news of your pregnancy journey dont i lol bless you i wont be far off i"ll send you my mobile no on private message xx


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> o yeah i ahve made some real good friends on here and would miss you all if i left for good and anyway i want to see these little ones arrive and all your news of your pregnancy journey dont i lol bless you i wont be far off i"ll send you my mobile no on private message xx

I am glad u are sticking around babes ,I would miss you ,:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Did u do anything for the new year ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

mope went to bed early and woke up quite late lol and now im still waiting to hear about that interview i had on the 17th nov apparantly i have the job but i have to wait for an introduction interview lol but we'll see need the job now my oldest had just past her driving test lol xx
got to go and do dinner now speak to you soon x


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> mope went to bed early and woke up quite late lol and now im still waiting to hear about that interview i had on the 17th nov apparantly i have the job but i have to wait for an introduction interview lol but we'll see need the job now my oldest had just past her driving test lol xx
> got to go and do dinner now speak to you soon x

Well done on your oldest passing her driving test :thumbup:,take care babes ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

How are we all doing? :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Hi I hope nobody minds me dropping in from TTC over 35. I am 42 so maybe this is a better spot for me? All I can say as that all of your women are amazing!! I have read the entire thread and have been close to tears a couple of times.
My story- ttc#3 for 7 months. I have a 9 and 8 year old. This will # 1 with dh. I had a chemical pregnancy in Aug/11. Fell pregnant next cycle which ended in a MMC at 12 weeks. Followed by a D and C. Next cycle another chemical which was Dec/11. I have had 1 regular af and am now on cd12 getting ready to o. 
I'm just hoping that we all get our BFP's soon. I just get irate when people say that the reason I am having trouble conceiving is that I am too old. You women have given me great hope as many of you have had successful pregnancies in your earlier 40's. We all just have to stick together and believe and it will happen. Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Desperado167

marathongirl said:


> Hi I hope nobody minds me dropping in from TTC over 35. I am 42 so maybe this is a better spot for me? All I can say as that all of your women are amazing!! I have read the entire thread and have been close to tears a couple of times.
> My story- ttc#3 for 7 months. I have a 9 and 8 year old. This will # 1 with dh. I had a chemical pregnancy in Aug/11. Fell pregnant next cycle which ended in a MMC at 12 weeks. Followed by a D and C. Next cycle another chemical which was Dec/11. I have had 1 regular af and am now on cd12 getting ready to o.
> I'm just hoping that we all get our BFP's soon. I just get irate when people say that the reason I am having trouble conceiving is that I am too old. You women have given me great hope as many of you have had successful pregnancies in your earlier 40's. We all just have to stick together and believe and it will happen. Baby dust to all!!

Sorry for your losses babes and welcome to the thread ,I hope we all get our bfps soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies well the witch arrived for me yesterday ,so it's cd2 today and I started my fertilaid again this morning ,I do love it and it makes me feel great ,am also taking the she oak and folic acid ,:thumbup:Having a break this week from temping and it's ohs birthday on Sunday so I will also allow myself a few drinks,how's everyone else doing!:hugs::hugs:Have a great day ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello marathongirl :hi: so sorry for your losses and hope that you get a sticky bfp soon :hugs:

Despie I might be tempted by the she oak (although in reality it might be too late for ttc) - where did you get it from? :flower:


----------



## heavenly

marathongirl said:


> Hi I hope nobody minds me dropping in from TTC over 35. I am 42 so maybe this is a better spot for me? All I can say as that all of your women are amazing!! I have read the entire thread and have been close to tears a couple of times.
> My story- ttc#3 for 7 months. I have a 9 and 8 year old. This will # 1 with dh. I had a chemical pregnancy in Aug/11. Fell pregnant next cycle which ended in a MMC at 12 weeks. Followed by a D and C. Next cycle another chemical which was Dec/11. I have had 1 regular af and am now on cd12 getting ready to o.
> I'm just hoping that we all get our BFP's soon. I just get irate when people say that the reason I am having trouble conceiving is that I am too old. You women have given me great hope as many of you have had successful pregnancies in your earlier 40's. We all just have to stick together and believe and it will happen. Baby dust to all!!

Hi there. :hugs: Well I have just turned 46 and I have no children, so it's last chance saloon for me! TTC for 4 years naturally and am now seeing a FS privately who has put me on Clomid for 4 cycles. After that, will be looking at IVF, I try to stay positive, it's difficult though when everyone around you, friends and family all have children but I think a positive outlook will help!! Baby dust to you!! :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks to Butterfly67, Desperado and Heavenly. I do feel like no one else can understand what we've all been through unless they have experienced it themselves. I am not willing yet to accept that I am too old to have a baby. Do any of you exercise a lot? If so do you think it has any affect on fertility. I have run marathons and done Ironman trialthlons in the past. I am not doing that now and am trying to just exercise moderately.I definitely need it for my mental health. Also what is she oak? Thanks to everyone and baby dust to all!


----------



## heavenly

marathongirl said:


> Thanks to Butterfly67, Desperado and Heavenly. I do feel like no one else can understand what we've all been through unless they have experienced it themselves. I am not willing yet to accept that I am too old to have a baby. Do any of you exercise a lot? If so do you think it has any affect on fertility. I have run marathons and done Ironman trialthlons in the past. I am not doing that now and am trying to just exercise moderately.I definitely need it for my mental health. Also what is she oak? Thanks to everyone and baby dust to all!

I walk a lot with my OH, it really keeps the stress levels down and we really enjoy it, along the beach and in the countryside. I don't do a lot of jumping around type exercise, I did when I was younger but nothing as strenuous as what you do!!

Getting OH to :sex: as much as possible is wearing me out as it is!! :wacko: :blush:


----------



## greens

Exercise is OK but not strenuous stuff I think that might affect hormone levels/stability not in favour of TTC.
Good general fitness is always body and mental good, just maybe lay off the marathons but you say you are not doing them right now anyway ;)

Booze, cigs and poor diet (processed foods) are all bad for TTC, and that applies to partners swimmers too.


----------



## marathongirl

heavenly said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks to Butterfly67, Desperado and Heavenly. I do feel like no one else can understand what we've all been through unless they have experienced it themselves. I am not willing yet to accept that I am too old to have a baby. Do any of you exercise a lot? If so do you think it has any affect on fertility. I have run marathons and done Ironman trialthlons in the past. I am not doing that now and am trying to just exercise moderately.I definitely need it for my mental health. Also what is she oak? Thanks to everyone and baby dust to all!
> 
> I walk a lot with my OH, it really keeps the stress levels down and we really enjoy it, along the beach and in the countryside. I don't do a lot of jumping around type exercise, I did when I was younger but nothing as strenuous as what you do!!
> 
> Getting OH to :sex: as much as possible is wearing me out as it is!! :wacko: :blush:Click to expand...

Thanks Heavenly! I know what you mean about trying to get DH. Although I have to say most of the time he's pretty keen! WE just need to stay positive and probably when we least expect it will happen.Where are you in your cycle now? I'm cd13 not quite positive opk,I'm guessing tomorrow so it's time to you know what:hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

greens said:


> Exercise is OK but not strenuous stuff I think that might affect hormone levels/stability not in favour of TTC.
> Good general fitness is always body and mental good, just maybe lay off the marathons but you say you are not doing them right now anyway ;)
> 
> Booze, cigs and poor diet (processed foods) are all bad for TTC, and that applies to partners swimmers too.

Thanks greens- I don't drink or smoke and I eat a really healthy diet so things should work out! I guess that's the hard part-when you feel like you are doing everything right and it's still not happening:wacko: I have also started taking co Q10 and macca as well as my multivitamin and EFA's.
What is your story? I haven't seen your name on here as much as some of the others.


----------



## heavenly

marathongirl said:


> Thanks Heavenly! I know what you mean about trying to get DH. Although I have to say most of the time he's pretty keen! WE just need to stay positive and probably when we least expect it will happen.Where are you in your cycle now? I'm cd13 not quite positive opk,I'm guessing tomorrow so it's time to you know what:hugs:

We don't smoke and I don't drink. OH is pretty good, he doesn't drink during the week and just has a few at the weekend.

I am on CD16. It's my first cycle on Clomid and I had a scan with my FS on CD12 and the Clomid is working, there was an 18mm follicle and a couple of other smaller ones. So the FS told me to abstain for the next 24 hrs, for better quality sperm and avoiding the chance of triplets! :shock: My ClearBlue Monitor showed a Peak on CD13 & CD14 and I had twinges and creamy stuff, so I think I ov'd around then!! We are still :sex: until my OH goes to Scotland on Monday.


----------



## marathongirl

Heavenly- Good luck! I hope you catch that little eggy!! It's so hard waiting after you know you've done everything you can do but we will be in the TWW almost together! I am only 3 days behind you. I am bding every night right now as well up until I see my temp shift. Fx'd for both of us and everyone else


----------



## heavenly

Yes, I am still up and I have just ordered this book, keep reading rave reviews about it, anything to help!!


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Taking-Cha...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1327112781&sr=1-1


----------



## marathongirl

heavenly said:


> Yes, I am still up and I have just ordered this book, keep reading rave reviews about it, anything to help!!
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Taking-Cha...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1327112781&sr=1-1

That is an amazing book. My acupuncturist had it and I read it. It is very empowering. I'm with you on trying anything that will help. Do you get acupuncture? I really believe it helps. I got my BFP 3 months after staring it. It ended in mc but I don't think it can prevent the inevitable. Only our bodies know if a BFP is going to stick or not. Enjoy the book:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,I also don't smoke or drink but I am overweight and eat too much chocolate :blush:But I power walk for five hours a week :thumbup:I have four children and have been trying for six years for my fifth ,I have lost ten babies goins as far as 19 weeks :nope:I hope and pray you all get your sticky beans ,:hugs::hugs:The she oak was recommended to me by a friend and it helps with evening out your hormones and helping you to relax and get pregnant ,it's Australian she oak ,I get mine from baldwins ,have a great day ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

marathongirl said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I am still up and I have just ordered this book, keep reading rave reviews about it, anything to help!!
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Taking-Cha...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1327112781&sr=1-1
> 
> That is an amazing book. My acupuncturist had it and I read it. It is very empowering. I'm with you on trying anything that will help. Do you get acupuncture? I really believe it helps. I got my BFP 3 months after staring it. It ended in mc but I don't think it can prevent the inevitable. Only our bodies know if a BFP is going to stick or not. Enjoy the book:flower:Click to expand...

I have found that there is a good fertility acupuncturist not far from me and it's only £35 a session, which I think is pretty good!



Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies ,I also don't smoke or drink but I am overweight and eat too much chocolate :blush:But I power walk for five hours a week :thumbup:I have four children and have been trying for six years for my fifth ,I have lost ten babies goins as far as 19 weeks :nope:I hope and pray you all get your sticky beans ,:hugs::hugs:The she oak was recommended to me by a friend and it helps with evening out your hormones and helping you to relax and get pregnant ,it's Australian she oak ,I get mine from baldwins ,have a great day ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I still could do with losing a few pounds, I am chocolate mad too!!! :wacko: Sorry for your losses but how wonderful you have 4 blessings and here's to having a 5th!! :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks Desperado I will look into the she oak. I know someone had mentioned macca earlier in the thread. Do you take that as well. I have been taking that for the last 2 weeks or so. Probably too late to do anything for this cycle but who knows. Looks like I o'd yesterday according to my temp this morning. I missed the opk as I only test once a day. Hopefully I bd'd enough???? 

Heavenly- how often do you go to acupuncture? I was going once a week but can't really afford that forever.


----------



## heavenly

marathongirl said:


> Heavenly- how often do you go to acupuncture? I was going once a week but can't really afford that forever.

Haven't been yet but probably a couple of times a month will suffice, it will be very good for relaxation anyway but hopefully will help with fertility as well! I would still go even if I could only afford once a month, once is better than nothing! x


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks Heavenly. I will try to go 2 times a week but my acupuncturist is on mat leave until the end of the month. She got her BFP after 6 years TTC. She is only 36. It is not always an age thing as some would have us believe. Good luck with the acupuncture,it is very relaxing


----------



## Desperado167

marathongirl said:


> Thanks Desperado I will look into the she oak. I know someone had mentioned macca earlier in the thread. Do you take that as well. I have been taking that for the last 2 weeks or so. Probably too late to do anything for this cycle but who knows. Looks like I o'd yesterday according to my temp this morning. I missed the opk as I only test once a day. Hopefully I bd'd enough????
> 
> Heavenly- how often do you go to acupuncture? I was going once a week but can't really afford that forever.

My oh takes macca but ladies can take it too and I got a bfp after his first month of using it,he takes one a day and two a day the week leading up to o ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Desperado- maybe I should get DH to take macca as well. For me I feel it had regulated my cycles after 2 chemicals and a MMC at 12 weeks. This is my first cycle using it and I haven't had the spotting that I had been getting which was abnormal for me.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! I'd like to give you a bit of hope with my friend's story. She is 46 and 36 weeks pregnant at the moment with her first. If all goes well she'll be having her little one by 40 weeks the latest. She has had a mc back in April but then was pregnant again in June. Even though she's had many checks & scans during the pregnancy and all seems to be going very well. 
What I'm trying to say is that it can happen and you should keep trying. None of us never know if it'll happen to us with 20 or 45 years old. It makes no difference. If it's meant to happen it will.

:dust: :dust: :dust:

All the best!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Madrid98 said:


> Hi ladies!! I'd like to give you a bit of hope with my friend's story. She is 46 and 36 weeks pregnant at the moment with her first. If all goes well she'll be having her little one by 40 weeks the latest. She has had a mc back in April but then was pregnant again in June. Even though she's had many checks & scans during the pregnancy and all seems to be going very well.
> What I'm trying to say is that it can happen and you should keep trying. None of us never know if it'll happen to us with 20 or 45 years old. It makes no difference. If it's meant to happen it will.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> All the best!!!!

Thank you so much ,that does give me a lot of encouragement ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Well, I am on 8DPO, have twinges down the right side and am tearful and snappy, I think I am just waiting for the dreaded AF to appear. :wacko:


Anyway, have a listen to this interview on Womans Hour, a poster from another website I frequent, Fertility Friends, was on it, telling everyone how it is!! The rising cost of IVF in this country, it's a good listen.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episo...Prison_for_Female_Offenders._Breast_Awareness


----------



## greens

Breakfast ITV3 telly this morning (UK) had a lady who gave birth age 53. Totally natural conception as she was on the pill, not even trying! WOW :thumbup:


----------



## marathongirl

greens said:


> Breakfast ITV3 telly this morning (UK) had a lady who gave birth age 53. Totally natural conception as she was on the pill, not even trying! WOW :thumbup:

WOW!!!That's amazing. Thanks for letting us know.:thumbup:


----------



## detlic

Heavenly, take a look on the net, about IVF any method, with DE or not, but I think the best offer is in Spain, several clinics, because of your (and mine) age. I know for France, they do not accept women over 44, but in Spain they do) Good Luck!


----------



## heavenly

detlic said:


> Heavenly, take a look on the net, about IVF any method, with DE or not, but I think the best offer is in Spain, several clinics, because of your (and mine) age. I know for France, they do not accept women over 44, but in Spain they do) Good Luck!

Thanks hun, I have started looking into:-

Serum in Greece
Dogus in Northern Cyprus
And there are a couple in Spain

All have very good results and over on Fertility Friends, there are threads for these where there are loads of women posting on there who are being treated over there or have been treated over there, with great results.


----------



## marathongirl

Heavenly- Where are you in your cycle? How are you feeling?


----------



## l8bloomer

Before I was TTC, I was vaguely aware that my aunt (who's not much older than me and whom I had lost touch with) had baby #1 when she was in her 40's. I always thought she had IVF.

I have since found out that she had a natural conception. She had indeed started the ball rolling on IVF but got pregnant naturally before the procedure. She had the baby at 47!!! :happydance:That was 3 years ago. 

Wow...I'm excited!! I hear of women in their forties (like me) conceiving naturally but never knew one personally. It's really true!!! It can happen!!:happydance:


----------



## heavenly

marathongirl said:


> Heavenly- Where are you in your cycle? How are you feeling?

I am 11DPO, AF hasn't turned up yet, but I won't be officially late til Tues, as my cycle varies, so it's frustrating but I won't test!!

How are you hun? :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

heavenly said:



> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly- Where are you in your cycle? How are you feeling?
> 
> I am 11DPO, AF hasn't turned up yet, but I won't be officially late til Tues, as my cycle varies, so it's frustrating but I won't test!!
> 
> How are you hun? :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm pretty good. Trying to stay busy so I won't think about "what if":wacko:
I am 6dpo and trying to stay positive. I am so glad always to read about other women in their later 40's having babies:happydance: I sure hope af desn't arrive. Fx'd for you:flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Fingers crossed for you heavenly and marathon girl :dust:


----------



## heavenly

Butterfly67 said:


> Fingers crossed for you heavenly and marathon girl :dust:

Thank you hun, you have given me hope!!! :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Good luck Heavenly. Fx'd for you.


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats Butterfly67!!!!! You have given me hope as well


----------



## heavenly

marathongirl said:


> Congrats Butterfly67!!!!! You have given me hope as well

How are you today? :hugs:


No AF yet, but am convinced it will turn up today.

Tomorrow will be 14DPO and will test then if it doesn't turn up.


----------



## marathongirl

Heavenly- I'm doing well. Thats's a great sign that af hasn't showed yet. I hope you get your BFP!! I am 8 dpo and trying to stay positive. Keep me posted on things,we have to stick together!! We will get there.

Butterfly- I read a while back that you were using macca root? Were you using it before you got your BFP? If so how much were you taking and were you taking it after o?


----------



## heavenly

marathongirl said:


> Heavenly- I'm doing well. Thats's a great sign that af hasn't showed yet. I hope you get your BFP!! I am 8 dpo and trying to stay positive. Keep me posted on things,we have to stick together!! We will get there.
> 
> Butterfly- I read a while back that you were using macca root? Were you using it before you got your BFP? If so how much were you taking and were you taking it after o?

Hey you! Still no AF, will be testing tomorrow. We have had SO many BFPs this month on here, it's amazing!! :thumbup:

Sticking together. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

marathongirl said:


> Heavenly- I'm doing well. Thats's a great sign that af hasn't showed yet. I hope you get your BFP!! I am 8 dpo and trying to stay positive. Keep me posted on things,we have to stick together!! We will get there.
> 
> Butterfly- I read a while back that you were using macca root? Were you using it before you got your BFP? If so how much were you taking and were you taking it after o?

Hi mg, yes, I was taking it for about 6 months before I got my bfp. I took it my whole cycle, just one tab a day although I stopped at the beginning of Jan as I thought I would not get any more chances to ttc as Dec was originally the last month. I heard that it is supposed to help egg quality so maybe it did that as that is supposed to take 3 months to work :shrug: :flower:


----------



## marathongirl

Butterfly67 said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly- I'm doing well. Thats's a great sign that af hasn't showed yet. I hope you get your BFP!! I am 8 dpo and trying to stay positive. Keep me posted on things,we have to stick together!! We will get there.
> 
> Butterfly- I read a while back that you were using macca root? Were you using it before you got your BFP? If so how much were you taking and were you taking it after o?
> 
> Hi mg, yes, I was taking it for about 6 months before I got my bfp. I took it my whole cycle, just one tab a day although I stopped at the beginning of Jan as I thought I would not get any more chances to ttc as Dec was originally the last month. I heard that it is supposed to help egg quality so maybe it did that as that is supposed to take 3 months to work :shrug: :flower:Click to expand...

How are you Butterfly? Will you get a blood test to see your levels?

Heavenly- did you test??? :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

marathongirl said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly- I'm doing well. Thats's a great sign that af hasn't showed yet. I hope you get your BFP!! I am 8 dpo and trying to stay positive. Keep me posted on things,we have to stick together!! We will get there.
> 
> Butterfly- I read a while back that you were using macca root? Were you using it before you got your BFP? If so how much were you taking and were you taking it after o?
> 
> Hi mg, yes, I was taking it for about 6 months before I got my bfp. I took it my whole cycle, just one tab a day although I stopped at the beginning of Jan as I thought I would not get any more chances to ttc as Dec was originally the last month. I heard that it is supposed to help egg quality so maybe it did that as that is supposed to take 3 months to work :shrug: :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> How are you Butterfly? Will you get a blood test to see your levels?
> 
> Heavenly- did you test??? :hugs:Click to expand...

I tested yesterday (14DPO) and got a BFN. I am CD28 now which is long for me, still no AF and no AF pains either! So will test again on Friday. I am thinking it's probably the Clomid mucking about with my cycle.

How are you? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

marathon, they don't do blood tests in the Uk unfortunately :nope: so I might just keep POASing lol. 

heavenly, do you temp? have you got a chart? or are you taking O day from + opk? sorry I can't remember if you said already :blush:


----------



## heavenly

Butterfly67 said:


> marathon, they don't do blood tests in the Uk unfortunately :nope: so I might just keep POASing lol.
> 
> heavenly, do you temp? have you got a chart? or are you taking O day from + opk? sorry I can't remember if you said already :blush:

I tried to temp, I couldnt' get the hang of it. :blush: I use a Clearblue Fertility Monitor, tells me when I am have a High and when I get a Peak. I Peaked on CD13 & 14, which ties in with the scan I had and I had CM on those 2 days.

How are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh yes of course I remember about the scan, well I still have everything crossed then :flower:

Feeling great thank you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Wow, AF is pretty rough! Threw up yesterday, really heavy bleeding and feel very tired and lightheaded today. Must be the Clomid I suppose. :wacko:

Love to everyone. xx


----------



## Just_married

heavenly said:


> Wow, AF is pretty rough! Threw up yesterday, really heavy bleeding and feel very tired and lightheaded today. Must be the Clomid I suppose. :wacko:
> 
> Love to everyone. xx

Heavenly that sucks...hope you feel better soon & fingers crossed for this month, my aunty got her bfp on her second cycle of clomid and she was 42! X


----------



## heavenly

Just_married said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Wow, AF is pretty rough! Threw up yesterday, really heavy bleeding and feel very tired and lightheaded today. Must be the Clomid I suppose. :wacko:
> 
> Love to everyone. xx
> 
> Heavenly that sucks...hope you feel better soon & fingers crossed for this month, my aunty got her bfp on her second cycle of clomid and she was 42! XClick to expand...

Thanks, your post cheered me up! x


----------



## inkdchick

Hi girls just thought id pop on sorry i havent been on i turned 45 at christmas and well have now got to take a year out so dont think i will be trying anymore as i have to have my hips broken set straight coz i was born with twisted hips and have knee ops to correct a problem that ive had for years and the first op which is on knees i son the 7th of march so i will be on here a lot when im laid up lol. Hope all going well for you girls any BFP yet !


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> Hi girls just thought id pop on sorry i havent been on i turned 45 at christmas and well have now got to take a year out so dont think i will be trying anymore as i have to have my hips broken set straight coz i was born with twisted hips and have knee ops to correct a problem that ive had for years and the first op which is on knees i son the 7th of march so i will be on here a lot when im laid up lol. Hope all going well for you girls any BFP yet !

Hi gorgeous ,butterfly is 44 and got her bfp a few weeks ago ,:hugs::hugs:Sorry about your ops ,:hugs:


----------



## heavenly

inkdchick said:


> Hi girls just thought id pop on sorry i havent been on i turned 45 at christmas and well have now got to take a year out so dont think i will be trying anymore as i have to have my hips broken set straight coz i was born with twisted hips and have knee ops to correct a problem that ive had for years and the first op which is on knees i son the 7th of march so i will be on here a lot when im laid up lol. Hope all going well for you girls any BFP yet !

Hi there, I have just turned 46 and I am not giving up just yet! :winkwink:

Hope the ops go well, take care. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Take care inkd, hope the ops go well, that all sounds very complex :hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

it is butterfly and im a bit scared at the thought but it has to be done i was born witht he problem and have been ignored for so long its gonna be good to be clear of the pain but thank you so much i have made some really good friends on here and dont know if i could get through all of this with out all their support and my to be hubby thank you .
I've just seen that you are in suffolk, i moved from kesgrave, ipswich to near hearthrow jan 2009 and miss it loads my oldest daughter attends ipswich Uni and my youngest is going to be there too this sept how.


----------



## inkdchick

heavenly said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls just thought id pop on sorry i havent been on i turned 45 at christmas and well have now got to take a year out so dont think i will be trying anymore as i have to have my hips broken set straight coz i was born with twisted hips and have knee ops to correct a problem that ive had for years and the first op which is on knees i son the 7th of march so i will be on here a lot when im laid up lol. Hope all going well for you girls any BFP yet !
> 
> Hi there, I have just turned 46 and I am not giving up just yet! :winkwink:
> 
> Hope the ops go well, take care. :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww hun thank you the only reason i gave up was coz in december last year the hospital told me i was peri-menopausal but my acupuncurist said that i f i was i would be ovulating anymore and to do ovulation test so we did this cycle and got a smiley face i was so so pleased but now i have to have these ops im now panicking that i am pregnant and wont be able to have the ops and my knees and hips are so painful that i really dont think that i could carry the extra weight so am i wrong in thinking - PLEASE NOT THIS MONTH !!! my knee op is 7th march and i have no idea yet when the hips will be done but quickly i hope. Thank you so much for the encouragement and would love to take the journey with you hun x


----------



## heavenly

inkdchick said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls just thought id pop on sorry i havent been on i turned 45 at christmas and well have now got to take a year out so dont think i will be trying anymore as i have to have my hips broken set straight coz i was born with twisted hips and have knee ops to correct a problem that ive had for years and the first op which is on knees i son the 7th of march so i will be on here a lot when im laid up lol. Hope all going well for you girls any BFP yet !
> 
> Hi there, I have just turned 46 and I am not giving up just yet! :winkwink:
> 
> Hope the ops go well, take care. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww hun thank you the only reason i gave up was coz in december last year the hospital told me i was peri-menopausal but my acupuncurist said that i f i was i would be ovulating anymore and to do ovulation test so we did this cycle and got a smiley face i was so so pleased but now i have to have these ops im now panicking that i am pregnant and wont be able to have the ops and my knees and hips are so painful that i really dont think that i could carry the extra weight so am i wrong in thinking - PLEASE NOT THIS MONTH !!! my knee op is 7th march and i have no idea yet when the hips will be done but quickly i hope. Thank you so much for the encouragement and would love to take the journey with you hun xClick to expand...

Every step of the way!! :hugs: xx


----------



## inkdchick

aww honey thank you am gonna add you on my sig xx :flower:


----------



## heavenly

inkdchick said:


> aww honey thank you am gonna add you on my sig xx :flower:

And I will put you on mine too. :flower:


----------



## marathongirl

HI Ladies. Just checking in to say hi. I am currently cd6 and af is finally back to normal 3 months after D and C. This is hopeful.

Heavenly- where are you in your cycle? You must be close to o? Good luck this cycle.


----------



## Butterfly67

Inkd yes it sounds like you should really have the ops to stop the pain :thumbup:

Yes, I am in Ipswich, I moved here about 15 years ago :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Aww I can feel the love over here ,big hug everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

Butterfly67 said:


> Inkd yes it sounds like you should really have the ops to stop the pain :thumbup:
> 
> Yes, I am in Ipswich, I moved here about 15 years ago :hugs:

aww where abouts in ipswich hun ,i lived there for 7 years and loved it i moved from norwich and i miss that too my home town x


----------



## heavenly

marathongirl said:


> HI Ladies. Just checking in to say hi. I am currently cd6 and af is finally back to normal 3 months after D and C. This is hopeful.
> 
> Heavenly- where are you in your cycle? You must be close to o? Good luck this cycle.

I am on CD8, had 3 Highs in a row, but its way too early for me to be OVing but we BD'd last couple of nights, just going with it really. Good luck to you hun this cycle. xx



Desperado167 said:


> Aww I can feel the love over here ,big hug everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs:



inkdchick said:


> aww where abouts in ipswich hun ,i lived there for 7 years and loved it i moved from norwich and i miss that too my home town x

My best mates live in Norwich at the mo, well they live all over as he is a marine biologist, so they have been in Copenhagen for a while, but they are back in Norwich at the mo. I have been there a few times to visit, am going end of this month actually. x


----------



## marathongirl

Good luck too Heavenly! That does seem early for o. Good you bd'd just in case!?


----------



## Garnet

Just wanted to FYI, clomid can make your cycle wacky. You could easily OV early. I did and my first cycle was really late on clomid... Good luck


----------



## heavenly

Thanks. I don't have any OV pains or CM yet, so we are just going with it, see what happens.

Have a good day everyone and stay warm. :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

heavenly said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> HI Ladies. Just checking in to say hi. I am currently cd6 and af is finally back to normal 3 months after D and C. This is hopeful.
> 
> Heavenly- where are you in your cycle? You must be close to o? Good luck this cycle.
> 
> I am on CD8, had 3 Highs in a row, but its way too early for me to be OVing but we BD'd last couple of nights, just going with it really. Good luck to you hun this cycle. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Aww I can feel the love over here ,big hug everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> aww where abouts in ipswich hun ,i lived there for 7 years and loved it i moved from norwich and i miss that too my home town xClick to expand...
> 
> My best mates live in Norwich at the mo, well they live all over as he is a marine biologist, so they have been in Copenhagen for a while, but they are back in Norwich at the mo. I have been there a few times to visit, am going end of this month actually. xClick to expand...

aww fantastic i hope you have a good time i miss it loads xxx


----------



## heavenly

How is everyone today? :hugs:

Well it's Valentine's week and I hope to be OVing this week!!

So.....FXd!! xx


----------



## marathongirl

heavenly said:


> How is everyone today? :hugs:
> 
> Well it's Valentine's week and I hope to be OVing this week!!
> 
> So.....FXd!! xx

Happy Valentine's everyone:hugs: I also hope to o around Thurs so it's time to get busy:wacko: FX'd for all of us:thumbup:


----------



## heavenly

I got a Peak this morning, same day as last cycle so at least the Clomid is regulating things for me!! Have been BDing every other day for the past few days and will be BDing every day this week.

OH is cooking me a 3 course meal tonight!! :cloud9:

Love to you all. xx


----------



## heavenly

How is everyone?

Well I am 2 DPO...here we go again!!!

Love to you all. xxx


----------



## marathongirl

heavenly said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> Well I am 2 DPO...here we go again!!!
> 
> Love to you all. xxx

Hi I'm right with you! I o'd cd 13 this month which was Wed. So let's see some BFP's!!!


----------



## heavenly

2WW buddies!! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just waiting on af ,should be here today or tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Desperado167 said:


> Just waiting on af ,should be here today or tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs:

Sorry af is on her way
:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

marathongirl said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just waiting on af ,should be here today or tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sorry af is on her way
> :hugs:Click to expand...

It's ok ,I give it my best shot ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Well, I just turned 45 a month ago, and I an adding myself to list. Have took is DD15 and DS12. We have had two know m/c's and just had two myomectomy procedures to remove a late fibroid. Numbers are surprisingly good for my age, but doc is worried bout prolactin, t is a bit high. Waiting for all clear to TTC...


----------



## Desperado167

Rashaa said:


> Well, I just turned 45 a month ago, and I an adding myself to list. Have took is DD15 and DS12. We have had two know m/c's and just had two myomectomy procedures to remove a late fibroid. Numbers are surprisingly good for my age, but doc is worried bout prolactin, t is a bit high. Waiting for all clear to TTC...

Hi sweetie and good luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hi ladies :hi: I'm 42, TTC#1 and am feeling a bit lonely out on the boards with a lot of 35+somethings worrying about leaving it too late (which I know is a completely understandable feeling but I want to say hang on I'm a 40+something, I'm really late to the game!), please may I join you? Thanks :flower:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## peanutpup

ditto for me--I am 42 as well and feel I have really pushed it and would love to be a part of the group


----------



## heavenly

Rashaa said:


> Well, I just turned 45 a month ago, and I an adding myself to list. Have took is DD15 and DS12. We have had two know m/c's and just had two myomectomy procedures to remove a late fibroid. Numbers are surprisingly good for my age, but doc is worried bout prolactin, t is a bit high. Waiting for all clear to TTC...

Welcome, there aren't many of us about on here, so it would be good to see this thread a bit more active!! :hugs:



Jax41 said:


> Hi ladies :hi: I'm 42, TTC#1 and am feeling a bit lonely out on the boards with a lot of 35+somethings worrying about leaving it too late (which I know is a completely understandable feeling but I want to say hang on I'm a 40+something, I'm really late to the game!), please may I join you? Thanks :flower:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

I know exactly what you mean. :winkwink: Welcome.



peanutpup said:


> ditto for me--I am 42 as well and feel I have really pushed it and would love to be a part of the group

Welcome peanutpup. :hugs:


Well, as you can see from my sig, I am 46, been TTC for 4 years. If Clomid doesn't work, it will be invasive treatment time....scared as anything!!! AF is due tomorrow, and totally expecting it to arrive...as per....

My FSH is good and I am getting my AMH done this Friday, so I can see what sort of quality my eggs are. I am starting acupuncture on Thursday as well. OH had a SA done a couple of years ago and it was fine, but always room for improvement. So he has given up smoking and has been taking Wellman Conception for the past 6 months. He is having another SA done this week, so it will be interesting to see if the results have changed!


Love to you all. xx


----------



## l8bloomer

I'm 44 but will be 45 this year. May I join in?

TTC at an advanced age is a roller coaster ride. During my down days, I come here and although I don't post often, I find comfort and support from all the ladies' posts.

I've had my FSH and LH done. FSH is borderline high (10.7) and LH is low (3.9). I'm waiting on the AMH results and will be getting an HSG next week. DH still has to get his SA done. I'm hoping his swimmers are ok but if they're not, I think we'll be ok with a donor. 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rashaa

Hey all! I get my HSGdone in a week, and we will know where we stand!!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies I am 44 and trying for my fifth ,have had all the tests and they were clear .tried soy this month ,due to o in the next week ,good luck everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## duststar

Hi there,

I 45, and think im pushing it too, but want to have a second child - my son is 6 and took us 10 years to fall pregnant, we fell pregnant last year March but miscarried at 4 weeks :(, we hoping that this year will be the year, so heres to holding thumbs and lots of baby-dust, so yes Im with you :)


----------



## Desperado167

good luck everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Wow girls, I'm so glad I found you :flower: thanks for the lovely welcome and intro to where you're at on your TTC journey's.....

A bit about me..... as in my sig, I'm 42 TTC#1 DH is 48 (already has 3 and 1 grand-daughter), we've been 'trying' since Sept 2010 but I've had a few duff cycles in there so it's more likely trying just over a year. I've been full on TTC DH has been NTNP as if the truth be known he's really not up for more kids but knows it's important to me. So much so we have had numerous 'arguments' over the years regarding our children and it's ended up being a massive elephant in the room for me to talk to him about.....fast forward to a couple of weekends ago and I finally got the nerve to ask him to go for an SA (which he agreed to no problem!) as my Dr has done all my bloods and says you're Oing go for it but nothing has happened. She wants to refer me to an FS but not until DH has 'been done'. 

I've never had a BFP, not even so much as a chemical, I don't want a loss (blimey I wouldn't wish that terrible time on anyone) but I'd just like to know that it could happen and so far I'm losing hope here. I know I'm not but I feel like I'm the only woman never to have got preg at the moment...sigh...

Anyway, I'll be dropping by with an update!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## duststar

Hi

How do I get a ticker and slider at the bottom of my post, I have tried Lilypie but as you can see it does not work :( Im I doing something wrong:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> I've never had a BFP, not even so much as a chemical, I don't want a loss (blimey I wouldn't wish that terrible time on anyone) but I'd just like to know that it could happen and so far I'm losing hope here. I know I'm not but I feel like I'm the only woman never to have got preg at the moment...sigh...
> 
> Anyway, I'll be dropping by with an update!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Jax I totally get you about the bfp - even though mine did not end well I do feel grateful for having got it - it does just give reassurance that sperm meets egg :thumbup: I have everything crossed that you get yours soon :hugs::hugs:



duststar said:


> Hi
> 
> How do I get a ticker and slider at the bottom of my post, I have tried Lilypie but as you can see it does not work :( Im I doing something wrong:wacko::wacko::wacko:

You need the link that has the square brackets like

Code:
[img]......[/img]
 rather than the angular brackets :flower:

It's good to see more ladies here - there is also an over 40's group here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/355138-ttc-40-plus-lets-share-ups-downs.html


----------



## heavenly

How is everyone?

Well AF turned up for me last night. I was down today, I had a little cry this morning...the realisation hitting me it probably wasn't going to happen for me naturally. But I decided to be proactive. I went to the Agora Clinic in Brighton and had my AMH done and will be going back in a couple of weeks to discuss the results with the Director of the Clinic. I did like it there and it's only a 20 min drive away so if we did go ahead with treatment there, it's very convenient. I feel a bit better I have a bit of a plan if the next 2 cycles of Clomid don't work.

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Desperado167

heavenly said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> Well AF turned up for me last night. I was down today, I had a little cry this morning...the realisation hitting me it probably wasn't going to happen for me naturally. But I decided to be proactive. I went to the Agora Clinic in Brighton and had my AMH done and will be going back in a couple of weeks to discuss the results with the Director of the Clinic. I did like it there and it's only a 20 min drive away so if we did go ahead with treatment there, it's very convenient. I feel a bit better I have a bit of a plan if the next 2 cycles of Clomid don't work.
> 
> Love to you all. xx

Awk babes I am so sorry about af but I think u are amazing bouncing right back and heading straight to that clinic ,well done I know it's bloody hard and I am proud of you for doing it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## greens

Just been reading today that for best bets it is not to save it all and then just go for it at ovulation.
Highest rate of conception % was on the day before the day before ovulation at 28% then it fell and day of actual ovulation was like 5% chance of pregnancy.
Another site went on to say sperm are healthier if used regularily so again saving up for a once a month type blat is not the best odds for good sperm or meeting egg.
Best to have healthy sperm laying in wait for the egg. So regular sex :)


----------



## Desperado167

greens said:


> Just been reading today that for best bets it is not to save it all and then just go for it at ovulation.
> Highest rate of conception % was on the day before the day before ovulation at 28% then it fell and day of actual ovulation was like 5% chance of pregnancy.
> Another site went on to say sperm are healthier if used regularily so again saving up for a once a month type blat is not the best odds for good sperm or meeting egg.
> Best to have healthy sperm laying in wait for the egg. So regular sex :)

Am trying hard too not get panicked this month into too much sex ,would just love to dtd the day of o the day before and the day after :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Heavenly, big hugs for you :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry AF pitched up....again, damn her :growlmad:. I never feel too bad when AF arrives for some odd reason, it's the run up to O that gets my knickers in a knot, wondering if we'll get to time it right and will it work this time....sigh.... Well done though for cracking on with the clinic, that's really good news :flower:


----------



## heavenly

Jax41 said:


> Heavenly, big hugs for you :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry AF pitched up....again, damn her :growlmad:. *I never feel too bad when AF arrives for some odd reason,* it's the run up to O that gets my knickers in a knot, wondering if we'll get to time it right and will it work this time....sigh.... Well done though for cracking on with the clinic, that's really good news :flower:

I didn't for the first 3 years, but the last year, with me hitting 46.....it is getting to me. But at least I am being proactive re invasive treatment, I need to have a plan. :flower:


----------



## Jax41

heavenly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly, big hugs for you :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry AF pitched up....again, damn her :growlmad:. *I never feel too bad when AF arrives for some odd reason,* it's the run up to O that gets my knickers in a knot, wondering if we'll get to time it right and will it work this time....sigh.... Well done though for cracking on with the clinic, that's really good news :flower:
> 
> I didn't for the first 3 years, but the last year, with me hitting 46.....it is getting to me. But at least I am being proactive re invasive treatment, I need to have a plan. :flower:Click to expand...

Feels like I've got all that to come then, I've only been at this 18 months :haha:. We are just about to start the testing too, DH first with the SA and then me, I feel like I need a plan now as well after being in denial about it! :dohh:


----------



## heavenly

Jax41 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly, big hugs for you :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry AF pitched up....again, damn her :growlmad:. *I never feel too bad when AF arrives for some odd reason,* it's the run up to O that gets my knickers in a knot, wondering if we'll get to time it right and will it work this time....sigh.... Well done though for cracking on with the clinic, that's really good news :flower:
> 
> I didn't for the first 3 years, but the last year, with me hitting 46.....it is getting to me. But at least I am being proactive re invasive treatment, I need to have a plan. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Feels like I've got all that to come then, I've only been at this 18 months :haha:. We are just about to start the testing too, DH first with the SA and then me, I feel like I need a plan now as well after being in denial about it! :dohh:Click to expand...

The good thing for you is that you are getting clued up, I was very naive plus I had an unsupportive GP. I started trying at 41 and my GP took my FSH and said it was fine, and then said, just to start trying and I didn't need to do anything else or have another tests. She said it wasn't worth me spending my money on tests. Because at my age, it probably wouldn't happen anyway. :nope: So I didn't. It wasn't til last year when a friend of mine told me to go see a FS, that I realised there were quite a few tests I could take, so I was naive. There is now such a slim chance of me using my own eggs because I didn't realise until it was too late. But no point looking back, I have to think positively and me and OH are fine about DE and at least with that, there is no rush for us.


----------



## Jax41

heavenly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly, big hugs for you :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry AF pitched up....again, damn her :growlmad:. *I never feel too bad when AF arrives for some odd reason,* it's the run up to O that gets my knickers in a knot, wondering if we'll get to time it right and will it work this time....sigh.... Well done though for cracking on with the clinic, that's really good news :flower:
> 
> I didn't for the first 3 years, but the last year, with me hitting 46.....it is getting to me. But at least I am being proactive re invasive treatment, I need to have a plan. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Feels like I've got all that to come then, I've only been at this 18 months :haha:. We are just about to start the testing too, DH first with the SA and then me, I feel like I need a plan now as well after being in denial about it! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> The good thing for you is that you are getting clued up, I was very naive plus I had an unsupportive GP. I started trying at 41 and my GP took my FS and said it was fine, and then said, just to start trying and I didn't need to do anything else or have another tests. She said it wasn't worth me spending my money on tests. Because at my age, it probably wouldn't happen anyway. :nope: So I didn't. It wasn't til last year when a friend of mine told me to go see a FS, that I realised there were quite a few tests I could take, so I was naive. There is now such a slim chance of me using my own eggs because I didn't realise until it was too late. But no point looking back, I have to think positively and me and OH are fine about DE and at least with that, there is no rush for us.Click to expand...

That's true, being on here for 18 months has really opened my eyes as to what is around to help. But....I have a feeling my GP maybe the same, she tried to tell me politely did I really want to do this at my time of life just bc the clock was ringing alarm bells! She said I was too old for NHS IVF and privately it would fail. But I've persisted, I think she was trying to be objective and on everything else she's been great. She's done my bloods but said she wouldn't refer me to an FS until DH had had an SA, it's taken me months to pluck up the courage to ask him.... I don't think we will be going down the DE/DS route, financially it's not an option for us so as for the initial testing I have to try otherwise I feel like I will regret it if I don't even though I'm scared of what the result may be.....

I wish you every success Heavenly I truly do :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## heavenly

Jax41 said:


> That's true, being on here for 18 months has really opened my eyes as to what is around to help. But....I have a feeling my GP maybe the same, she tried to tell me politely did I really want to do this at my time of life just bc the clock was ringing alarm bells! She said I was too old for NHS IVF and privately it would fail. But I've persisted, I think she was trying to be objective and on everything else she's been great. She's done my bloods but said she wouldn't refer me to an FS until DH had had an SA, it's taken me months to pluck up the courage to ask him.... I don't think we will be going down the DE/DS route, financially it's not an option for us so as for the initial testing I have to try otherwise I feel like I will regret it if I don't even though I'm scared of what the result may be.....
> 
> I wish you every success Heavenly I truly do :hugs::hugs::flower:

My FS told me there would be less that 5% chance if I used my own eggs, I haven't had my AMH test done yet, but unless I am some medical miracle..:coffee:......that will still be the case. But with DE, it is around 30%-50% success rate. We can't really afford it but we need to do at least one cycle, we need to try, we will have to beg borrow and steal but at least with DE, we can save up as it's not dependant on my age and my eggs deteriorating. OH got his SA done a couple of years ago so he is going to get it done again this week, so I can be armed with as much info as poss when I go for a chat with the Director of the Clinic, see what my options are.

I wish you loads of luck and love on your journey, hope we can remain buddies on here. :flower:


----------



## l8bloomer

Had my HSG this morning. Now that's a procedure that's sure to wipe the smile off your face. With that said, it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. The nurse said to expect spotting for 24 hours. 

I'm hoping everything's clear. Guess I'll find out on Friday, when I pay the FS a visit. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## heavenly

l8bloomer said:


> Had my HSG this morning. Now that's a procedure that's sure to wipe the smile off your face. With that said, it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. The nurse said to expect spotting for 24 hours.
> 
> I'm hoping everything's clear. Guess I'll find out on Friday, when I pay the FS a visit. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Hey you :flower:

I am sure I will have to have one of those done soon, as I haven't had one before.

Well done for getting through it!!


----------



## minnieP

Hi everyone,
Does anyone mind if I join? Have been reading for a little while and always makes me feel better knowing I am not the only crazy person out there trying to conceive! I have three beautiful sons, and tried for one more baby when I was about 40, but nothing happened. That was okay, so lucky to have three beautiful boys. DH and I went to Melbourne for our 19 year wedding anniversary last year, did a pregnancy test, positive! We were shocked, secretly happy, but shocked. I had forgotten to take the pill a few times over Christmas, thought nothing of it because of my age. To make things harder, my twin sister wasn't happy because she had been on IVF for 7 years and had not been pregnant once. Our eldest son, was not impressed at all, he was 16 at the time. So we wanted to be happy, but so many obstacles in our way. unfortunately I had a missed miscarriage at about 8 weeks. Found out the baby had died on Valentines Day last year. Very sad, but thought, lets keep trying. So happy to find out I was pregnant again in July, I had turned 45 in June. So happy, did not for one second think I would have another miscarriage. Sadly, the baby died again at about 8 weeks. Had another curette. Decided to continue TTC, had acupuncture, drank the disgusting Chinese herbs, calcium, CQ 10, but unfortunately have had no success. So, gave up the acupuncture and herbs in January because just got too expensive. So, feeling like my baby days may be over, but still hoping for one more miracle , it is hard for me to think it is all over. So, for everyone out there TTC, don't give up hope because it can happen!


----------



## marathongirl

minnieP said:


> Hi everyone,
> Does anyone mind if I join? Have been reading for a little while and always makes me feel better knowing I am not the only crazy person out there trying to conceive! I have three beautiful sons, and tried for one more baby when I was about 40, but nothing happened. That was okay, so lucky to have three beautiful boys. DH and I went to Melbourne for our 19 year wedding anniversary last year, did a pregnancy test, positive! We were shocked, secretly happy, but shocked. I had forgotten to take the pill a few times over Christmas, thought nothing of it because of my age. To make things harder, my twin sister wasn't happy because she had been on IVF for 7 years and had not been pregnant once. Our eldest son, was not impressed at all, he was 16 at the time. So we wanted to be happy, but so many obstacles in our way. unfortunately I had a missed miscarriage at about 8 weeks. Found out the baby had died on Valentines Day last year. Very sad, but thought, lets keep trying. So happy to find out I was pregnant again in July, I had turned 45 in June. So happy, did not for one second think I would have another miscarriage. Sadly, the baby died again at about 8 weeks. Had another curette. Decided to continue TTC, had acupuncture, drank the disgusting Chinese herbs, calcium, CQ 10, but unfortunately have had no success. So, gave up the acupuncture and herbs in January because just got too expensive. So, feeling like my baby days may be over, but still hoping for one more miracle , it is hard for me to think it is all over. So, for everyone out there TTC, don't give up hope because it can happen!

So sorry Minnie P for your losses:hugs::hugs: I know what it's like to think that you won't be like everyone else and that you can't possibly even have 1 mc let alone 2. I went through the same thing with my last pregnancy that ended in a mmc at 12 weeks. Sadly no one in my family as happy that we were pregnant either:shrug: I don't know why sometimes there seems to be so much against you and it all feels like a struggle. I hope you keep on trying if that is what you really want. I know after our loss we want it more than anything. I wish you good luck and there are many women like you on here to talk to. i find it really helps. So welcome:hugs::flower:


----------



## l8bloomer

heavenly, thanks.:flower: that's the last of my tests. one more test hurdle to overcome, and that's DH's SA. how are things with you? 

minnie, welcome. this is a great place. i've learned so much here and the ladies are so supportive. 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## heavenly

minnieP said:


> Hi everyone,
> Does anyone mind if I join? Have been reading for a little while and always makes me feel better knowing I am not the only crazy person out there trying to conceive! I have three beautiful sons, and tried for one more baby when I was about 40, but nothing happened. That was okay, so lucky to have three beautiful boys. DH and I went to Melbourne for our 19 year wedding anniversary last year, did a pregnancy test, positive! We were shocked, secretly happy, but shocked. I had forgotten to take the pill a few times over Christmas, thought nothing of it because of my age. To make things harder, my twin sister wasn't happy because she had been on IVF for 7 years and had not been pregnant once. Our eldest son, was not impressed at all, he was 16 at the time. So we wanted to be happy, but so many obstacles in our way. unfortunately I had a missed miscarriage at about 8 weeks. Found out the baby had died on Valentines Day last year. Very sad, but thought, lets keep trying. So happy to find out I was pregnant again in July, I had turned 45 in June. So happy, did not for one second think I would have another miscarriage. Sadly, the baby died again at about 8 weeks. Had another curette. Decided to continue TTC, had acupuncture, drank the disgusting Chinese herbs, calcium, CQ 10, but unfortunately have had no success. So, gave up the acupuncture and herbs in January because just got too expensive. So, feeling like my baby days may be over, but still hoping for one more miracle , it is hard for me to think it is all over. So, for everyone out there TTC, don't give up hope because it can happen!

Welcome. :flower: So sorry for your losses. :hugs: Are you going to still try? Are you with a FS? I am 45, on Clomid at the mo, if that doesn't work, it will be IVF. We don't have any children so we need to give it at least one cycle, so that we have tried.



l8bloomer said:


> heavenly, thanks.:flower: that's the last of my tests. one more test hurdle to overcome, and that's DH's SA. how are things with you?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Oh hasn't been feeling great for the past week, he did his SA this morning, I hope that doesn't effect the results! Blimey...I'm all heart..:rofl: He did one a couple of years ago but I want an up to date one so I can go to the Agora with as much info as poss...I wonder what my AMH results will say....who'd have thought it...all these tests when other people fall pregnant so easily!!

Love to you all on here and please keep posting, we need to support each other through this. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Welcome minniep and sorry for your losses, I hope you get a sticky bean soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:

heavenly, fingers crossed for the SA results and that they are not affect by your Oh feeling ill- when will you get your AMH results back?

AFM my tests are now almost totally blank so I can start TTC again - just need to figure out when I will O :shrug:

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Jax41

Heavenly, I'll always be sure to keep an eye out for your progress :flower: Hope you don't mind me asking but is your DH having his SA done privately or via his Dr?

l8bloomer, got everything Xed that the tests come back with a :thumbup: like Heavenly, I think I'm going to be headed down that route too soon...

minnieP :hugs: glad you found us :flower:

Butterfly as always BIG :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Butterfly67 said:


> heavenly, fingers crossed for the SA results and that they are not affect by your Oh feeling ill- when will you get your AMH results back?
> 
> AFM my tests are now almost totally blank so I can start TTC again - just need to figure out when I will O :shrug:

They will be back in a few days' time but our appointment at the clinic is 19th March so will find out then.

Good luck with the next step of your journey. :hugs:



Jax41 said:


> Heavenly, I'll always be sure to keep an eye out for your progress :flower: Hope you don't mind me asking but is your DH having his SA done privately or via his Dr?

He is a youngster, he can get it through his doctors, unlike me...who is charged for absolutely EVERYTHING.....:dohh:


----------



## duststar

My AF has just finished, and have 6 days to go till ovulation - does anyone no of a good ovulation kit to use?


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi dustar, I think a few people are using the CBFM but I just use the cheap OPK strips which do fine for me as long as I use them about 4 times a day once I start seeing a line on them :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi dustar, I think a few people are using the CBFM but I just use the cheap OPK strips which do fine for me as long as I use them about 4 times a day once I start seeing a line on them :flower:

Same here :thumbup:I did use the cbfm too and got a bfp from using it but I found it takes a few months to get to know your cycle and I am too impatient to wait that long so I end up torturing myself with line judging on the opks :haha:


----------



## heavenly

duststar said:


> My AF has just finished, and have 6 days to go till ovulation - does anyone no of a good ovulation kit to use?

I use the CBFM but if you haven't used it before then yes, it could take about 3 months to properly get to know your cycle.

Good luck. :flower:


----------



## 44andHoping

G'day ladies! :wave:
I'm pretty close to magical 45 (August 2012) and since I've been lurking in this thread a fair bit I figured it was about time to introduce myself. Sorry if some of you have already read my intro in a previous thread.

I am 44 (DH is 42). No kids so HOPING for a first some time this year. (soon pleeeease) I met and fell in love later in life. We got married last April. TTC for about a year now. 
Although technically only had a decent chance for the past 6 months since (even at my age) I had NO clue how hard it was to conceive nor did I have any idea that there is really only a 24 hour window of opportunity!! Can we say clueless :blush:

I have been browsing this forum for the past 6 months and I have to say I have gained a LOT of valuable knowledge from all you ladies! Thank you! Here's to many BFP's in the very near future! 

My first Dr appoint last July I came away with "come back in a YEAR" if you still havent conceived. He ran a pap and general labwork (basic chems) all came back fine.

Now something told me to go home and use my ol' buddy google cus he sure didnt give me ANY information. That's how I came to learn about charting and how to get preggars in general. So after 6 months I went back to see a diff Dr and he gave me a referral right away to an Ob/Gyn. He also ran thyroid/prolactin and an FSH (although this wont count I come to find out as I was CD 6 at the time)

Anyhoo...the ob/gyn has now decided he wants to run a CCCT next cycle (unmonitored) to check FSH levels CD3 & CD10. DH will do a SA in the meantime and we have a scheduled appoint to see him in April again to discuss results and go from there. Of course I'm HOPING I wont have to ie.. no AF this month and a nice BFP to boot. FXed there :)

I think that about wraps it up in a nutshell. Looking forward to seeing everyone announce their BFP's in the very near future. :hugs::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi and welcome ,good luck for next month ,it's great to see another 44 year old ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ditto :hi: :hugs::hugs: :dust:


----------



## heavenly

44andHoping said:


> I am 44 (DH is 42). No kids so HOPING for a first some time this year. (soon pleeeease) I met and fell in love later in life. We got married last April. TTC for about a year now.
> 
> I had NO clue how hard it was to conceive nor did I have any idea that there is really only a 24 hour window of opportunity!! Can we say clueless :blush:
> 
> Anyhoo...the ob/gyn has now decided he wants to run a CCCT next cycle (unmonitored) to check FSH levels CD3 & CD10. DH will do a SA in the meantime and we have a scheduled appoint to see him in April again to discuss results and go from there. Of course I'm HOPING I wont have to ie.. no AF this month and a nice BFP to boot. FXed there :)
> 
> I think that about wraps it up in a nutshell. Looking forward to seeing everyone announce their BFP's in the very near future. :hugs::flower:

Welcome!!! :flower: I know what you mean about being clueless, :cloud9: for the first 3 years, I just followed the advice of my GP, I had my FSH done and she said to just go with the flow...:shrug:......luckily I started seeing a FS last year and he has put me on Clomid, and I am seeing a fertility clinic soon to discuss options re invasive treatment.

Good luck to you! xx


----------



## Jax41

44andHoping :hugs: lovely to meet you!! :flower: 

Ladies, can I just say thank you and how much I love being on this thread :hugs:

Duststar - CBdigi's are expensive but about the best as you get a smiley face when you're good to go but I have to admit after the first few months the £'s dictated to me so I use the cheap strips from Tesco (not sure where you are though??) or many ladies here buy bulk from amazon. I find if you dip them in a pot you have better control over them :winkwink: Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## heavenly

It is great having a older thread - I know there is a 40's thread which I do post in but I feel when you are mid 40's....the mindset and choices change...so it's good to have you lovely ladies to chat to. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ditto ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah - it is like 40 is soooo young! :haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Yes I think that's exactly how I feel. 

I do love reading through many of the "younger" threads..but for some reason to me when it comes to having a baby I feel there is almost a big difference from between being 40 years young and 45 years young. I enjoyed reading through this thread particularly.

Appreciate the warm welcome!!


----------



## heavenly

Butterfly67 said:


> Yeah - it is like 40 is soooo young! :haha::haha::hugs:

Mid 40's is the new mid 30's. :winkwink:


I feel quite calm today. I think I have accepted about DE, so when we have our meeting with the Clinic in a couple of weeks' time, unless she thinks I am a walking miracle and that I should have a go with my eggs..:coffee:.....I will make sure there is nothing wrong, maybe get check my tubes etc.....and then we can wait a while, no hurry if you are having DE....save up a bit more....get off the clomid, go back to TTC naturally, not stress about it because we know we have a plan with the DE, and just go with the flow. I think it's the right way to go for us. :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

heavenly said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah - it is like 40 is soooo young! :haha::haha::hugs:
> 
> Mid 40's is the new mid 30's. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> I feel quite calm today. I think I have accepted about DE, so when we have our meeting with the Clinic soon, unless she thinks I am a walking miracle and that I should have a go with my eggs..:coffee:.....I will make sure there is nothing wrong, check my tubes etc.....and then we can wait a while, no hurry if you are having DE....save up a bit more....get off the clomid, go back to TTC naturally, not stress about it because we know we have a plan with the DE, and just go with the flow. I think it's the right way to go for us. :flower:Click to expand...

Sounds perfect :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sounds like a great plan heavenly :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

HI Everyone. I haven't been on for quite some time but I would agree there is a difference between barely 40 and those of us a little older. I will be 43 this year. WElcome 44 and hoping I think you are in the right place.
Heavenly- Your plan sounds great. It must be quite a relief to have a plan! We all know how the stress of it all can get us down and now you have something to look forward to that has a high success rate!!
AFM- cd9 just waiting to O here. Probably in 4 days or so. Fx'd for everyone!


----------



## Desperado167

Still no o for me ,dam soy but I felt great on it and no other s.e except delaying o ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Heavenly, you sound one chilled babe, I like your plan :thumbup:

Marathongirl, nice to meet you :flower:

Despie, does that mean you're not going to bother with the soy again next cycle??


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Heavenly, you sound one chilled babe, I like your plan :thumbup:
> 
> Marathongirl, nice to meet you :flower:
> 
> Despie, does that mean you're not going to bother with the soy again next cycle??

I loved it jax and felt great on it so I will take it again only a bigger dose and not start dtd too early :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly, you sound one chilled babe, I like your plan :thumbup:
> 
> Marathongirl, nice to meet you :flower:
> 
> Despie, does that mean you're not going to bother with the soy again next cycle??
> 
> I loved it jax and felt great on it so I will take it again only a bigger dose and not start dtd too early :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:saywhat: 'not start dtd too early' :haha: If you do that, take a bigger dose, will it move your O day again? Or will you have same kind of cycle that you're having now? What I'm trying to say is will you have a better idea of O day! :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly, you sound one chilled babe, I like your plan :thumbup:
> 
> Marathongirl, nice to meet you :flower:
> 
> Despie, does that mean you're not going to bother with the soy again next cycle??
> 
> I loved it jax and felt great on it so I will take it again only a bigger dose and not start dtd too early :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat: 'not start dtd too early' :haha: If you do that, take a bigger dose, will it move your O day again? Or will you have same kind of cycle that you're having now? What I'm trying to say is will you have a better idea of O day! :dohh:Click to expand...

I really don't know jax until I try it ,most peeps that take soy brings their o day earlier but I took a low dose so maybe a bigger dose will bring it forward or back :dohh:It just means I will be doing about a hundred opks and stressing more :haha::nope:But hopefully a better egg :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly, you sound one chilled babe, I like your plan :thumbup:
> 
> Marathongirl, nice to meet you :flower:
> 
> Despie, does that mean you're not going to bother with the soy again next cycle??
> 
> I loved it jax and felt great on it so I will take it again only a bigger dose and not start dtd too early :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat: 'not start dtd too early' :haha: If you do that, take a bigger dose, will it move your O day again? Or will you have same kind of cycle that you're having now? What I'm trying to say is will you have a better idea of O day! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't know jax until I try it ,most peeps that take soy brings their o day earlier but I took a low dose so maybe a bigger dose will bring it forward or back :dohh:It just means I will be doing about a hundred opks and stressing more :haha::nope:But hopefully a better egg :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

....and even more BDing??? :shrug::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly, you sound one chilled babe, I like your plan :thumbup:
> 
> Marathongirl, nice to meet you :flower:
> 
> Despie, does that mean you're not going to bother with the soy again next cycle??
> 
> I loved it jax and felt great on it so I will take it again only a bigger dose and not start dtd too early :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat: 'not start dtd too early' :haha: If you do that, take a bigger dose, will it move your O day again? Or will you have same kind of cycle that you're having now? What I'm trying to say is will you have a better idea of O day! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't know jax until I try it ,most peeps that take soy brings their o day earlier but I took a low dose so maybe a bigger dose will bring it forward or back :dohh:It just means I will be doing about a hundred opks and stressing more :haha::nope:But hopefully a better egg :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ....and even more BDing??? :shrug::haha:Click to expand...

Hopefully not :nope::haha:


----------



## 44andHoping

Desperado167 said:


> Still no o for me ,dam soy but I felt great on it and no other s.e except delaying o ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I see a + on your OPK!!! :happydance: and LOL at BDing even more ~ HA!!


----------



## Desperado167

44andHoping said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Still no o for me ,dam soy but I felt great on it and no other s.e except delaying o ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I see a + on your OPK!!! :happydance: and LOL at BDing even more ~ HA!!Click to expand...

Yea just got it a few hours ago ,sooooo happy ,:hugs:Thanks :hugs:


----------



## l8bloomer

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly, you sound one chilled babe, I like your plan :thumbup:
> 
> Marathongirl, nice to meet you :flower:
> 
> Despie, does that mean you're not going to bother with the soy again next cycle??
> 
> I loved it jax and felt great on it so I will take it again only a bigger dose and not start dtd too early :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm curious about soy and wondering if I should give it a try. Does it give you better quality eggs? Or does it work only on your ovulation? Thanks.


----------



## Desperado167

l8bloomer said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly, you sound one chilled babe, I like your plan :thumbup:
> 
> Marathongirl, nice to meet you :flower:
> 
> Despie, does that mean you're not going to bother with the soy again next cycle??
> 
> I loved it jax and felt great on it so I will take it again only a bigger dose and not start dtd too early :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious about soy and wondering if I should give it a try. Does it give you better quality eggs? Or does it work only on your ovulation? Thanks.Click to expand...

There's a soy thread on the TTc over 35 ,it can give u better quality eggs all the info is there ,u should try it I loved it ,good luck and let us know how it goes if you do ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

How are all you lovely ladies doing? :hugs:

I am sitting here, eating a walnut whip....I know, I know...I'm bad!! :blush:

Love to you all. xx


----------



## marathongirl

heavenly said:


> How are all you lovely ladies doing? :hugs:
> 
> I am sitting here, eating a walnut whip....I know, I know...I'm bad!! :blush:
> 
> Love to you all. xx

What's a walnut whip? Sorry just curious, it sounds good! I love my hot chocolate I know I cut out coffee for the caffeine and drink hot chocolate instead:blush
Desperado- why did the soy delay O? I thought it was supposed to make it happen earlier? I also gave up drinking too much soy milk. I still drink it once in a while but I was drinking vast quantities of it last year. My acupuncturist told me to switch to almond milk:shrug: how much did it delay O?
Thanks for the welcome jax:winkwink:


----------



## heavenly

marathongirl said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies doing? :hugs:
> 
> I am sitting here, eating a walnut whip....I know, I know...I'm bad!! :blush:
> 
> Love to you all. xx
> 
> What's a walnut whip? Sorry just curious, it sounds good! I love my hot chocolate I know I cut out coffee for the caffeine and drink hot chocolate instead:blushClick to expand...

They are delish!! :blush:


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walnut_Whip


How are all you lovely ladies? :hugs:

I am on CD9 and the Highs have appeared on my monitor, and OV should be around Tues/Wed...so no rest for OH the next few days!!! :coffee:


Love to you all. xxx


----------



## Jax41

P'd off with my DH tbh Heavenly, he's messing me around and thinks it's funny :growlmad: bad move he's playing with dangerous stuff here..... :haha:

Hey, get busy :winkwink:

:dust::bunny::dust::bunny::dust::bunny::dust::bunny:
:dust::bunny::dust::bunny::dust::bunny::dust::bunny:
:dust::bunny::dust::bunny::dust::bunny::dust::bunny:
:dust::bunny::dust::bunny::dust::bunny::dust::bunny:


----------



## l8bloomer

Got my AMH and HSG results today.

HSG is clear. :thumbup:
AMH is 1.81. Is that good? The specialist says it means he can get eggs for IVF.


----------



## 44andHoping

Whooooaaaah! Never seen a walnut whip before but now i WANT ONE!!! Yum!! Where can I get those in Cali! :drool:

Cycle day 18 for me. Waiting it out and [-o&lt; loads!!

Marathongirl> I LOVE almond milk. Delish!!

LOL @ jax! thankfully my DH seems to go along with the flow for now. Hope that continues as long as this journey does!

l8bloomer> I wish I could help but am totally cluless abaout lab values at this point. We've only started looking into infertility. I'm sure it will be a test the Ob Gyn will want to do at some point. Hope its all a good thing there for you! I'm guessing since he said he can get eggs then possible a good result?


----------



## marathongirl

Heavenly- Whoa those walnut whips look amazing!! You definitely have some different stuff in the UK,how awesome. Thanks for that. You go girl I'm in the same boat cd11 today and an almost pos opk probably tomorrow or Sunday which leaves O for Monday or so? Dh should be happy?

Jax- sorry that dh isn't cooperating. That makes it near impossible? I hope he comes around.

L8bloomer- I don't know anything about AMH. I think I've had all the tests except for that one. What is it again?
44and hoping- any ss yet?


----------



## heavenly

l8bloomer said:


> Got my AMH and HSG results today.
> 
> HSG is clear. :thumbup:
> AMH is 1.81. Is that good? The specialist says it means he can get eggs for IVF.

Well done on the HSG,:happydance: I don't know why I didn't think of getting my tubes checked ages ago but it will be next on my list!!!

As for AMH, as you know, I am waiting for my results but I have read up a bit.

The table below has AMH interpretation guidelines from the fertility literature and our own experience. Do not get carried away with the cutoff values shown here. 

AMH Blood Level

High (often PCOS)
Over 3.0 ng/ml

Normal
Over 1.0 ng/ml

Low Normal Range
0.7 - 0.9 ng/ml

Low
0.3 - 0.6 ng/ml

Very Low
Less than 0.3 ng/ml


So excellent for you, you have given us oldies hope!!! :hugs:

Marathongirl - *The level of AMH indicates how well the ovary is functioning and, as this falls with age, experts believe it is the best indicator of future fertility. 

AMH is produced by the egg follicle that the ovaries grow to prepare an egg for release into the fallopian tube. The levels of AMH found in the blood could be an indicator of a woman&#8217;s ovarian function. Essentially, an AMH test can tell you if your ovaries are still releasing eggs.*


I have fannied around for too long the past 4 years, with an unsupportive GP and I was naive, I should have had an HSG, FSH and AMH done ages ago!!! But it is what it is, I am doing it now! FSH is good, waiting for AMH and HSG will be next!!


----------



## l8bloomer

wow thanks heavenly, for the info.

It's great knowing that I have some good numbers as my FSH was a little on the high side. That discrepancy seems a little odd though because the way I understand it, they both measure the same thing, albeit from different angles so to speak. :shrug:

I hope you get good results also. :hugs::flower:


----------



## heavenly

l8bloomer said:


> wow thanks heavenly, for the info.
> 
> It's great knowing that I have some good numbers as my FSH was a little on the high side. That discrepancy seems a little odd though because the way I understand it, they both measure the same thing, albeit from different angles so to speak. :shrug:
> 
> I hope you get good results also. :hugs::flower:

I have read lots of things, I have seen ladies who have got pregnant with high FSH and decent AMH, so I wouldn't worry too much. I think AMH is more important than FSH, but we aren't talking about robots here and spreadsheets, we are human beings...nothing is set in stone. :winkwink:


----------



## 44andHoping

Marathongirl> tryring not to SS this time around. After the past 6 months I realize that all the early sx's (sore BBs, backache, CM, fatigue, cramps etc etc) all seem to relate to nothing for me. I always get darn AF.

However, Im actually not feeling ANYTHING this week which might be odd? Nothing is sore...not tired. No cramping. No headaches. nada! One week until testing!!

As for the FSH ......I am almost afraid to learn about mine after the CCCT next month. I do know that it doesnt really let you know how good of a chance you have to conceive only lets you know if you will find it harder to conceive. We shall see. The Dr mentioned he may do the dye test to make sure I have no blockages going on. I dont think he ever mentioned the AMH test.

:dust:


----------



## heavenly

44andhoping - I have given up SS, it's so much less stressful! AMH is supposed to give you more accurate info than FSH re state of your eggs, my FSH in November was 6.2 which is pretty good for my age, but My FS told me I needed to get my AMH done. I want a dye test as well, as much info as poss! x


----------



## Butterfly67

Heavenly that FSH is better than mine that was 7.4 :thumbup:


----------



## duststar

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hi dustar, I think a few people are using the CBFM but I just use the cheap OPK strips which do fine for me as long as I use them about 4 times a day once I start seeing a line on them :flower:
> 
> Same here :thumbup:I did use the cbfm too and got a bfp from using it but I found it takes a few months to get to know your cycle and I am too impatient to wait that long so I end up torturing myself with line judging on the opks :haha:Click to expand...




heavenly said:


> duststar said:
> 
> 
> My AF has just finished, and have 6 days to go till ovulation - does anyone no of a good ovulation kit to use?
> 
> I use the CBFM but if you haven't used it before then yes, it could take about 3 months to properly get to know your cycle.
> 
> Good luck. :flower:Click to expand...

Hi there, got kit and today is defo ovulation day :happydance:


----------



## heavenly

duststar said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hi dustar, I think a few people are using the CBFM but I just use the cheap OPK strips which do fine for me as long as I use them about 4 times a day once I start seeing a line on them :flower:
> 
> Same here :thumbup:I did use the cbfm too and got a bfp from using it but I found it takes a few months to get to know your cycle and I am too impatient to wait that long so I end up torturing myself with line judging on the opks :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duststar said:
> 
> 
> My AF has just finished, and have 6 days to go till ovulation - does anyone no of a good ovulation kit to use?Click to expand...
> 
> I use the CBFM but if you haven't used it before then yes, it could take about 3 months to properly get to know your cycle.
> 
> Good luck. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there, got kit and today is defo ovulation day :happydance:Click to expand...

Excellent!! :thumbup:


AFM, CD12 and got a Peak today, a day earlier than normal.


----------



## 44andHoping

Yeah! Go ladies!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

:dust::bunny::dust::bunny::dust::bunny::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angelicdragon

I am still here, I read up every now and again but I can't TTC right now if eve. We had a car accident back in July and i didn't know at the time that my back ache was due to a herniated disc or two or three. However The disc between L5 and S1 herniated into the spinal cord canal and was compressing the cord. we know it was the car accident coz after disk surgery it takes 6-7 months for the end part of the disk to heal over and calcify. so there fore my calcifyed disk had been 6-7 months ago enough for it to harden and start to cut into the spinal cord. I had acute sciatica and in the end I couldn't walk (great birthday present ay) so got taken off to hospital in an ambulance and then had surgery. I can't even pick up my new grandson Cameron who is only 7lb 9oz (born on Valentines Day). i can't bend, lean. pick anything up that weighs more than a kilo so I can only hope that thins will improve and I'll be back to normal in about 6-12 months. However I gather i will always have the sciatica and weakness in my left leg :(
Every now and again I have a cry and get all depressed and fed up. Then my liver tumour is also still there and I was trying to sit on the side of the bed and look in the bedside drawer but the tumor kept stopping me leaning.. maybe a good thing considering my back. I see the liver specialist on the 15th and as he reckons this is the largest benign focal nodula hyperplasisa ? FNH I am wondering if he wants to cut it out and bottle it. It does not involve any of the liver segments just sits in its own little capsule inside the live between the segments, appro 9x7x8mm. Mind you nobody is saying anything about the cyst on the other end of my liver so i am hoping it is just a cyst and nothing to worry about.
so you can see why I have been absent. 
I can't even look after the children so DH has to either work around their school /nap times or stay home. Someone please tell me it will all get bettet one day an I'll have a rainbow instead of storm clouds dumping on me.

BTW I can still pot up my seeds and get plants growing that I can either sell or plant around our dam.

hugs, love, and baby dust and sticky vibes to all
Judy


----------



## littlesara

Butterfly67 said:


> Heavenly that FSH is better than mine that was 7.4 :thumbup:

last time i had mine checked it was 35!!!! yes, u heard right! but, that it a big BUT--it was taken on CD60 something, not CD3. so i believe my situation was a hormonal imbalance, like my body was trying to O but couldn't. have been taking AC for almost a month and finally got EWCM a couple of weeks ago. FX's it worked. will update in a week:winkwink:


----------



## 44andHoping

Oh Myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Speechless!

Certainly makes my "woe is me" look all of a sudden stingy :dohh:

Geez, hoping you are well and truly on the mend SOON! 

I would be asking the Dr all about the liver tumour. I'm always on a "MUST KNOW" basis when it comes to my body and lumps n bumps! (Just had 2 benign cysts removed from my head a few weeks ago and when they asked me to come back for a diagnostic mammo for a focal assymetry on my left breast at a different time a few months ago I almost lost it and called the Dr right away to see if he could find anything out. Talk about panic) 
Thankfully everything worked out OK for me. I just cant begin to imagine all those things piled up. How do you keep sane :hugs: :hugs:



Angelicdragon said:


> I am still here, I read up every now and again but I can't TTC right now if eve. We had a car accident back in July and i didn't know at the time that my back ache was due to a herniated disc or two or three. However The disc between L5 and S1 herniated into the spinal cord canal and was compressing the cord. we know it was the car accident coz after disk surgery it takes 6-7 months for the end part of the disk to heal over and calcify. so there fore my calcifyed disk had been 6-7 months ago enough for it to harden and start to cut into the spinal cord. I had acute sciatica and in the end I couldn't walk (great birthday present ay) so got taken off to hospital in an ambulance and then had surgery. I can't even pick up my new grandson Cameron who is only 7lb 9oz (born on Valentines Day). i can't bend, lean. pick anything up that weighs more than a kilo so I can only hope that thins will improve and I'll be back to normal in about 6-12 months. However I gather i will always have the sciatica and weakness in my left leg :(
> Every now and again I have a cry and get all depressed and fed up. Then my liver tumour is also still there and I was trying to sit on the side of the bed and look in the bedside drawer but the tumor kept stopping me leaning.. maybe a good thing considering my back. I see the liver specialist on the 15th and as he reckons this is the largest benign focal nodula hyperplasisa ? FNH I am wondering if he wants to cut it out and bottle it. It does not involve any of the liver segments just sits in its own little capsule inside the live between the segments, appro 9x7x8mm. Mind you nobody is saying anything about the cyst on the other end of my liver so i am hoping it is just a cyst and nothing to worry about.
> so you can see why I have been absent.
> I can't even look after the children so DH has to either work around their school /nap times or stay home. Someone please tell me it will all get bettet one day an I'll have a rainbow instead of storm clouds dumping on me.
> 
> BTW I can still pot up my seeds and get plants growing that I can either sell or plant around our dam.
> 
> hugs, love, and baby dust and sticky vibes to all
> Judy


----------



## leeangel

Hi Judy
I know its a long time since your post, but I thought I would reply anyway. I am nearly 43, and have had 4 miscarriages. I had a year of unsuccessful IVF, then fell pregnant naturally. It's hard, when it seems like your body is ready and able to have the pregnancy, but can't hang onto it. Others say stuff like 'well, at least you can get pregnant', but every time you are so sure it will be your last, and it is heartbreaking to keep losing them. The anxiety - waiting for the axe to fall is very difficult to carry, about 1/3 of women with recurrent miscarriage are clinically depressed!

I hope you keep trying, you must have a young body! I was told I had less than 3% chance of conceiving, and rapidly approaching zero (I lost one tube in one of my more messy miscarriages).

This time I decided to be more pro-active, and found some great studies. this one is a good summary. "Recurrent miscarriage: aetiology, management and prognosis, oxford journal. The same journal has a good paper on likelihood of a good outcome, which is actually quite encouraging. The title is "a longitudinal study of pregnancy outcome following idiopathic recurrent miscarriages"

I managed to persuade my doc to put me on Clexane after allt he research. It is normally used to help blood clotting, so some think it might help prevent clots, but others think it is to do with the immune system - binding to antigens, so your body doesn't overreact to the baby as a foreign invader. 

The hardest was getting someone to give me an intralipid drip. A friend of mine is in a healthy late pregnancy at 46, and is being treated by Dr Sher in the USA, who has written about intralipids. They are usually a nutritional supplement, and have no side effects that I could find, but seem to help tame down your body's immune reponse to the baby. I had a week where I felt for sure I was loosing it, cramping all week, could even feel cervix dilating, but the intralipid seemed to calm it all down, I could feel it.

Anyway take care.


----------



## duststar

Good luck everyone, heres baby dust for all you are :sex::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

Hi :hi: Hope everyone's okay on here? :flower::hugs:


----------



## Loopy lotti

Wow Angelicdragon, I am so sorry for your loses. Having had one MC at 12 wks (3 yrs ago now) that devastated me, I can't imagine going through what you've been through!! Good luck and hugs! 

I've just turned 41 and am TTC for #1 - fingers and toes crossed, legs most definately not!


----------



## 44andHoping

Well, yet another month gone with no BFP :cry:

Started spotting this morning BOO! UGH. I've been trying so hard not to worry myself over TTC for the past year +...but its really beginning to drain on me now. Officially into year # 2 this past cycle.

Well at least now I can go in for my FSH test cycle day 3 & cycle day 10. 

Onwards we goooooooooo. Good luck and bunches of :dust: I'm off to take some Claritan and have a second cuppa :coffee: LOL (2 things I never usually do!) Oh...and a beer later on today with the hubs too! :winkwink:


----------



## 44andHoping

Welcome Loopy lotti! You are in good company here!


----------



## Jax41

44andHoping said:


> Well, yet another month gone with no BFP :cry:
> 
> Started spotting this morning BOO! UGH. I've been trying so hard not to worry myself over TTC for the past year +...but its really beginning to drain on me now. Officially into year # 2 this past cycle.
> 
> Well at least now I can go in for my FSH test cycle day 3 & cycle day 10.
> 
> Onwards we goooooooooo. Good luck and bunches of :dust: I'm off to take some Claritan and have a second cuppa :coffee: LOL (2 things I never usually do!) Oh...and a beer later on today with the hubs too! :winkwink:

Aww hun, I know that feeling all too well ..... I know it doesn't make it any easier but you're not alone :hugs::hugs: Enjoy your beer with DH!! :thumbup:


----------



## 44andHoping

Thanx Jax.

Well ...I have a 5 days cycle of Clomid for my FSH test this month. Perhaps that'll kick start "something" ... Who knows!!



Jax41 said:


> 44andHoping said:
> 
> 
> Well, yet another month gone with no BFP :cry:
> 
> Started spotting this morning BOO! UGH. I've been trying so hard not to worry myself over TTC for the past year +...but its really beginning to drain on me now. Officially into year # 2 this past cycle.
> 
> Well at least now I can go in for my FSH test cycle day 3 & cycle day 10.
> 
> Onwards we goooooooooo. Good luck and bunches of :dust: I'm off to take some Claritan and have a second cuppa :coffee: LOL (2 things I never usually do!) Oh...and a beer later on today with the hubs too! :winkwink:
> 
> Aww hun, I know that feeling all too well ..... I know it doesn't make it any easier but you're not alone :hugs::hugs: Enjoy your beer with DH!! :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Jax41

I've got it all Xed for you :flower:


----------



## peanutpup

:hi: Jax!

For those who do not know me I am 42 (43 in May uggh) DH is 42 we have a dd 12 and trying for #2 (well at least I am trying for #2 lol) I am going the natural 
route so I am hoping mother nature is feeling generous. Been ttc for 18 mths--starting to get a little tired and jaded at this point but must go on as the prospect of no more babes is more depressing than :witch: going through tests to see if anything up with me so we shall see--waiting on ultrasound in June to see if everything fine (hope the scan will be for other reasons thou :winkwink:)

Hello everyone :hi: glad to have met you and looking forward to sharing the emotional rollercoaster with someone :hugs::hugs: and much baby dust to all :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## peanutpup

angelic massive:hugs: I wish I had half the strength and positive attitude you have-wow such a strong person to put up with all that. Sending positive vibes your way so that you heal quickly and get back to ttc.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> :hi: Jax!
> 
> For those who do not know me I am 42 (43 in May uggh) DH is 42 we have a dd 12 and trying for #2 (well at least I am trying for #2 lol) I am going the natural
> route so I am hoping mother nature is feeling generous. Been ttc for 18 mths--starting to get a little tired and jaded at this point but must go on as the prospect of no more babes is more depressing than :witch: going through tests to see if anything up with me so we shall see--waiting on ultrasound in June to see if everything fine (hope the scan will be for other reasons thou :winkwink:)
> 
> Hello everyone :hi: glad to have met you and looking forward to sharing the emotional rollercoaster with someone :hugs::hugs: and much baby dust to all :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hi babes was wondering were u had got to ,great to see u back on ,we missed you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Angelicdragon said:


> I am still here, I read up every now and again but I can't TTC right now if eve.
> I can't even look after the children so DH has to either work around their school /nap times or stay home. Someone please tell me it will all get bettet one day and I'll have a rainbow instead of storm clouds dumping on me.
> 
> Judy

Just wanted to give you a big hug and say I hope you have so many rainbows coming your way. :hugs:



leeangel said:


> Hi Judy
> I know its a long time since your post, but I thought I would reply anyway. I am nearly 43, and have had 4 miscarriages. I had a year of unsuccessful IVF, then fell pregnant naturally. It's hard, when it seems like your body is ready and able to have the pregnancy, but can't hang onto it. Others say stuff like 'well, at least you can get pregnant', but every time you are so sure it will be your last, and it is heartbreaking to keep losing them. The anxiety - waiting for the axe to fall is very difficult to carry, about 1/3 of women with recurrent miscarriage are clinically depressed!

So sorry for your losses. :hugs:



Loopy lotti said:


> Wow Angelicdragon, I am so sorry for your loses. Having had one MC at 12 wks (3 yrs ago now) that devastated me, I can't imagine going through what you've been through!! Good luck and hugs!
> 
> I've just turned 41 and am TTC for #1 - fingers and toes crossed, legs most definately not!

Sorry for your loss. :hugs:



44andHoping said:


> Well, yet another month gone with no BFP :cry:
> 
> Started spotting this morning BOO! UGH. I've been trying so hard not to worry myself over TTC for the past year +...but its really beginning to drain on me now. Officially into year # 2 this past cycle.
> 
> Well at least now I can go in for my FSH test cycle day 3 & cycle day 10.

Sorry AF turned up, keep us posted re the FSH. xx



peanutpup said:


> :hi: Jax!
> 
> For those who do not know me I am 42 (43 in May uggh) DH is 42 we have a dd 12 and trying for #2 (well at least I am trying for #2 lol) I am going the natural
> route so I am hoping mother nature is feeling generous. Been ttc for 18 mths--starting to get a little tired and jaded at this point but must go on as the prospect of no more babes is more depressing than :witch: going through tests to see if anything up with me so we shall see--waiting on ultrasound in June to see if everything fine (hope the scan will be for other reasons thou :winkwink:)

Hi there, hope you get lucky very soon!! xx


AFM, had OH's SA results back from the GP and they are very good, so will bring them with us when we have our consultation at the Fertility Clinic on Monday. Will get my AMH results as well, very curious about that. Going to get straight to the point with them and find out the cost of IVF with DE, money is unfortunately an issue for us, whether we look at the UK or abroad. We may only be able to do one cycle so as much as I would love a go with my eggs, we have to be realistic. And we are both fine with DE, we want to be parents, it's just a change of course to get there. :flower:

Love to you all. xx


----------



## 44andHoping

Nice to read you peanutpup! 

Heavenly> I'm actually STILL awaiting for AF to show! I had some weird brown/pink spotting. (enough for panty liner) on Thursday and really felt she was a comin for sure but nothing yet! 
I'm so irritated because I wanna get that test done now and it's messing me up. I am going to guess I still havent had cycle day 1 yet! UGH 

Doesnt feel like she's even coming this morning (no cramps and I always get major cramping the day of AF) Very strange.

Geez praying this isnt my menopause kickin in. I noticed I havent been getting my "usual" period pimple on my face for the past 3 months. I hope that isnt a bad sign.

Looks like I will have to call the Dr on Mon AM if she still hasnt shown by then. Do any of you ladies have any idea what might be going on? Temps dipped the past few days which makes me think AF will show soon (due to get her by tomorrow) But not near coverline yet. Im on apparent cycle day 14 today I know its too late in cycle for Implantation spotting.


----------



## 44andHoping

I think when you can get a plan like your together in your mind then you start to feel like you are maiking headway. Sure sounds like you are on your way to finding that golden egg :thumbup:

Looking forward to following your dream and watching it come true for you!!




> AFM, had OH's SA results back from the GP and they are very good, so will bring them with us when we have our consultation at the Fertility Clinic on Monday. Will get my AMH results as well, very curious about that. Going to get straight to the point with them and find out the cost of IVF with DE, money is unfortunately an issue for us, whether we look at the UK or abroad. We may only be able to do one cycle so as much as I would love a go with my eggs, we have to be realistic. And we are both fine with DE, we want to be parents, it's just a change of course to get there. :flower:
> 
> Love to you all. xx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Hi to the new ladies

peanutpup where have you been lol? :growlmad::hugs::hugs: :flower:

44 - well your temp still looks ok. Did you test again since 10dpo? :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

44am hoping it's late implantation ,heaven good luck for Monday ,hi judy so sorry u are having such an awful time ,great to see u back with us ,u too pp ,hi bf ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Hiya Butterfly...I havent tested again since that day. I honestly dont think I am pregnant. 
I may test tomorrow morning if AF doesnt show. I've got one test left in the house.


----------



## Desperado167

44andHoping said:


> Hiya Butterfly...I havent tested again since that day. I honestly dont think I am pregnant.
> I may test tomorrow morning if AF doesnt show. I've got one test left in the house.

:thumbup:Good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

44andHoping said:


> Hiya Butterfly...I havent tested again since that day. I honestly dont think I am pregnant.
> I may test tomorrow morning if AF doesnt show. I've got one test left in the house.

Sounds exactly like me when I got my BFP! I tested at 11dpo and BFN, had no symptoms and only had one test left so left that until 15dpo.... good luck :flower:


----------



## heavenly

44andHoping said:


> Heavenly> I'm actually STILL awaiting for AF to show! I had some weird brown/pink spotting. (enough for panty liner) on Thursday and really felt she was a comin for sure but nothing yet!
> I'm so irritated because I wanna get that test done now and it's messing me up. I am going to guess I still havent had cycle day 1 yet! UGH
> 
> Doesnt feel like she's even coming this morning (no cramps and I always get major cramping the day of AF) Very strange.
> 
> Geez praying this isnt my menopause kickin in. I noticed I havent been getting my "usual" period pimple on my face for the past 3 months. I hope that isnt a bad sign.
> 
> Looks like I will have to call the Dr on Mon AM if she still hasnt shown by then. Do any of you ladies have any idea what might be going on? Temps dipped the past few days which makes me think AF will show soon (due to get her by tomorrow) But not near coverline yet. Im on apparent cycle day 14 today I know its too late in cycle for Implantation spotting.

Sorry 44andHoping, SO glad AF hasn't shown and keeping everything crossed for you re testing. :hugs: Can't help with temping, I'm afraid.


AFM, I'm flippin beat!! We thought to hell with the weather today and drove to Virginia Water in Surrey, it's so beautiful there and we had a really long walk, got caught in a mega shower just before we got to the car, but not too bad! Then went to Waitrose....once a month treat, to get just a few bits. OH's mum is visiting tomorrow, so got lovely bits for a buffet, got her a box of choccies and a card as well. Always a difficult day for me, with losing my mum 5 years ago, I try and avoid it but can't tomorrow, unfortunately.

Love to you all.xx


----------



## 44andHoping

:hugs: for tomorrow....I lost my mum 15 yrs ago this month. I know how you feel. :hugs:



heavenly said:


> 44andHoping said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly> I'm actually STILL awaiting for AF to show! I had some weird brown/pink spotting. (enough for panty liner) on Thursday and really felt she was a comin for sure but nothing yet!
> I'm so irritated because I wanna get that test done now and it's messing me up. I am going to guess I still havent had cycle day 1 yet! UGH
> 
> Doesnt feel like she's even coming this morning (no cramps and I always get major cramping the day of AF) Very strange.
> 
> Geez praying this isnt my menopause kickin in. I noticed I havent been getting my "usual" period pimple on my face for the past 3 months. I hope that isnt a bad sign.
> 
> Looks like I will have to call the Dr on Mon AM if she still hasnt shown by then. Do any of you ladies have any idea what might be going on? Temps dipped the past few days which makes me think AF will show soon (due to get her by tomorrow) But not near coverline yet. Im on apparent cycle day 14 today I know its too late in cycle for Implantation spotting.
> 
> Sorry 44andHoping, SO glad AF hasn't shown and keeping everything crossed for you re testing. :hugs: Can't help with temping, I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm flippin beat!! We thought to hell with the weather today and drove to Virginia Water in Surrey, it's so beautiful there and we had a really long walk, got caught in a mega shower just before we got to the car, but not too bad! Then went to Waitrose....once a month treat, to get just a few bits. OH's mum is visiting tomorrow, so got lovely bits for a buffet, got her a box of choccies and a card as well. Always a difficult day for me, with losing my mum 5 years ago, I try and avoid it but can't tomorrow, unfortunately.
> 
> Love to you all.xxClick to expand...


----------



## heavenly

44andHoping said:


> :hugs: for tomorrow....I lost my mum 15 yrs ago this month. I know how you feel. :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Heavenly and 44 ,hugs for both of you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Hi girls!
Well, I tested this morning and of course a B F N. I shouldnt be too disappointed cus I pretty much already knew it. :winkwink:

Temps staying around the same. NO signs of Af today. Darn her....she's MIA. Maybe she'll do a complete no-show and not give me a damn prize :cry:

Still awaiting cycle day numero uno so I can get that CCCT done.

Hoping some of you are able to enjoy this weekend. xx


----------



## Desperado167

44andHoping said:


> Hi girls!
> Well, I tested this morning and of course a B F N. I shouldnt be too disappointed cus I pretty much already knew it. :winkwink:
> 
> Temps staying around the same. NO signs of Af today. Darn her....she's MIA. Maybe she'll do a complete no-show and not give me a damn prize :cry:
> 
> Still awaiting cycle day numero uno so I can get that CCCT done.
> 
> Hoping some of you are able to enjoy this weekend. xx

Your temps are still really high too babes ,that's weird ,did u take anything different this cycle ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

44andHoping said:


> Hi girls!
> Well, I tested this morning and of course a B F N. I shouldnt be too disappointed cus I pretty much already knew it. :winkwink:
> 
> Temps staying around the same. NO signs of Af today. Darn her....she's MIA. Maybe she'll do a complete no-show and not give me a damn prize :cry:
> 
> Still awaiting cycle day numero uno so I can get that CCCT done.
> 
> Hoping some of you are able to enjoy this weekend. xx

Keep your chin up hun. :hugs:


AFM, didn't enjoy Mothers Day, OH's mum just moaned all day about work, OH's sister and brother...life in general. We gave her a lovely day as well but she is just like that, glass is half empty. We both feel quite drained and down when she left, she sucks the energy out of you!!

I have the clinic appointment at 5pm tomorrow. Only just looked at the paperwork I need to fill in...that was a mistake to leave it til the last minute, so much of it!! :wacko: There are a lot of pages about consent, I find it all a bit confusing, going to leave that blank for a while.

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck tomorrow heavenly ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Desperado167 said:


> 44andHoping said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> Well, I tested this morning and of course a B F N. I shouldnt be too disappointed cus I pretty much already knew it. :winkwink:
> 
> Temps staying around the same. NO signs of Af today. Darn her....she's MIA. Maybe she'll do a complete no-show and not give me a damn prize :cry:
> 
> Still awaiting cycle day numero uno so I can get that CCCT done.
> 
> Hoping some of you are able to enjoy this weekend. xx
> 
> Your temps are still really high too babes ,that's weird ,did u take anything different this cycle ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Nothing new that I added in or I can think of. 

I usually only take prenatals daily and CoQ10 daily. I'll be honest I only usually take in anywhere from 100-200mg of that and I'm aware most take in around 600mg! I started that 2 months ago.

Still scratching my head. I'm sure Af will come at some point in next couple days. You watch, it'll be the day I have to go in for a 10 hr shift :dohh:


----------



## 44andHoping

> Keep your chin up hun. :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM, didn't enjoy Mothers Day, OH's mum just moaned all day about work, OH's sister and brother...life in general. We gave her a lovely day as well but she is just like that, glass is half empty. We both feel quite drained and down when she left, she sucks the energy out of you!!
> 
> I have the clinic appointment at 5pm tomorrow. Only just looked at the paperwork I need to fill in...that was a mistake to leave it til the last minute, so much of it!! :wacko: There are a lot of pages about consent, I find it all a bit confusing, going to leave that blank for a while.
> 
> Love to you all. xx

Sorry mum's day (or your OH's mum for that matter) wasnt good to you :hugs:

GL for tomorrow though. I feel good knowing I have appoint's scheduled. A plan in motion. Although sounds like you got homework :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

44andHoping said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44andHoping said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> Well, I tested this morning and of course a B F N. I shouldnt be too disappointed cus I pretty much already knew it. :winkwink:
> 
> Temps staying around the same. NO signs of Af today. Darn her....she's MIA. Maybe she'll do a complete no-show and not give me a damn prize :cry:
> 
> Still awaiting cycle day numero uno so I can get that CCCT done.
> 
> Hoping some of you are able to enjoy this weekend. xx
> 
> Your temps are still really high too babes ,that's weird ,did u take anything different this cycle ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing new that I added in or I can think of.
> 
> I usually only take prenatals daily and CoQ10 daily. I'll be honest I only usually take in anywhere from 100-200mg of that and I'm aware most take in around 600mg! I started that 2 months ago.
> 
> Still scratching my head. I'm sure Af will come at some point in next couple days. You watch, it'll be the day I have to go in for a 10 hr shift :dohh:Click to expand...

I really hope it doesn't come ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

> I really hope it doesn't come ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Guaranteed to come now since I went to the dollar store bought a cheapie test (BFN) and no sooner then 1 hour later = CRAMPS hehehe :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

44andHoping said:


> I really hope it doesn't come ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Guaranteed to come now since I went to the dollar store bought a cheapie test (BFN) and no sooner then 1 hour later = CRAMPS hehehe :winkwink:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: Hi to the new ladies
> 
> peanutpup where have you been lol? :growlmad::hugs::hugs: :flower:
> 
> 44 - well your temp still looks ok. Did you test again since 10dpo? :winkwink:


bf :haha: I've been crazy busy at work (which is my bnb time:haha:) and also feeling a tad sorry for myself:blush: but working on the pma and picking myself back up! Just bought the new ipad on the weekend so hoping that means more bnb time at home:happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi to the new ladies
> 
> peanutpup where have you been lol? :growlmad::hugs::hugs: :flower:
> 
> 44 - well your temp still looks ok. Did you test again since 10dpo? :winkwink:
> 
> 
> bf :haha: I've been crazy busy at work (which is my bnb time:haha:) and also feeling a tad sorry for myself:blush: but working on the pma and picking myself back up! Just bought the new ipad on the weekend so hoping that means more bnb time at home:happydance::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

No excuses being busy at work :growlmad:Take the day off :haha:Or sneak your iPad into work ,I use mine on the loo :thumbup::haha::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Despie:haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Well, bit confused. :wacko:

Just had a consultation at the Agora Clinic in Brighton. Wasn't told anything I didn't know. AMH is 1.97 which is fine for my age, but very low for fertility. She said OH's SA was fine, she said it was obviously up to us but she didn't recommend assisted conception due to my age, the odds are just too low. So I said we had already decided about DE and she said that was what she was going to suggest.

She said we should put our name down for their Egg sharing list. We can have the treatment at Brighton, which would be very convenient. They don't do egg donation though at Brighton just egg sharing. . I am not sure what the difference is between egg donor and egg sharing though. She was vague about the differences (you could tell she wanted us to stay at the Agora), apart from saying you only get half the eggs with egg sharing. So surely it's a better option to go with an egg donor?

Anyway, she said for us to carry on TTC naturally and to take DHEA, which I already have at home but not taken yet and to let her know if we want to be put on the list, with our requirements. It's £5300, plus meds, would be between £6k & £7k for egg sharing at the Agora.

I think we will try another couple of clinics for consultations (I know we will have to pay again), that do egg donation as well as egg sharing. I need to have as much as info as possible.

Which choice is better, egg donor, or egg sharing? Just when I thought I had got my head around something...something else pops up!!


Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## marathongirl

heavenly said:


> Well, bit confused. :wacko:
> 
> Just had a consultation at the Agora Clinic in Brighton. Wasn't told anything I didn't know. AMH is 1.97 which is fine for my age, but very low for fertility. She said OH's SA was fine, she said it was obviously up to us but she didn't recommend assisted conception due to my age, the odds are just too low. So I said we had already decided about DE and she said that was what she was going to suggest.
> 
> She said we should put our name down for their Egg sharing list. We can have the treatment at Brighton, which would be very convenient. They don't do egg donation though at Brighton just egg sharing. . I am not sure what the difference is between egg donor and egg sharing though. She was vague about the differences (you could tell she wanted us to stay at the Agora), apart from saying you only get half the eggs with egg sharing. So surely it's a better option to go with an egg donor?
> 
> Anyway, she said for us to carry on TTC naturally and to take DHEA, which I already have at home but not taken yet and to let her know if we want to be put on the list, with our requirements. It's £5300, plus meds, would be between £6k & £7k for egg sharing at the Agora.
> 
> I think we will try another couple of clinics for consultations (I know we will have to pay again), that do egg donation as well as egg sharing. I need to have as much as info as possible.
> 
> Which choice is better, egg donor, or egg sharing? Just when I thought I had got my head around something...something else pops up!!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. xx

Oh Heavenly- That sounds confusing to me too. I'm sorry you didn't get all of your answers but I think it's good that you are exploring other options and getting the most info you can before jumping right in:hugs::hugs: It will work out for you you have to believe:flower:
Sorry that af showed up 44:hugs::hugs:
AFM- 8dpo and just waiting it out. I don't even think I will test until after af is due just because....


----------



## 44andHoping

Geez...wish I had something to contribute to this..but I just do not know a thing about egg sharing egg donors. :nope:

Hoping someone can help shed some light on this for you....it sure does sound confusing, along with frustrating. Why oh why cant anything just be EASY for a change :hugs: 



heavenly said:


> Well, bit confused. :wacko:
> 
> Just had a consultation at the Agora Clinic in Brighton. Wasn't told anything I didn't know. AMH is 1.97 which is fine for my age, but very low for fertility. She said OH's SA was fine, she said it was obviously up to us but she didn't recommend assisted conception due to my age, the odds are just too low. So I said we had already decided about DE and she said that was what she was going to suggest.
> 
> She said we should put our name down for their Egg sharing list. We can have the treatment at Brighton, which would be very convenient. They don't do egg donation though at Brighton just egg sharing. . I am not sure what the difference is between egg donor and egg sharing though. She was vague about the differences (you could tell she wanted us to stay at the Agora), apart from saying you only get half the eggs with egg sharing. So surely it's a better option to go with an egg donor?
> 
> Anyway, she said for us to carry on TTC naturally and to take DHEA, which I already have at home but not taken yet and to let her know if we want to be put on the list, with our requirements. It's £5300, plus meds, would be between £6k & £7k for egg sharing at the Agora.
> 
> I think we will try another couple of clinics for consultations (I know we will have to pay again), that do egg donation as well as egg sharing. I need to have as much as info as possible.
> 
> Which choice is better, egg donor, or egg sharing? Just when I thought I had got my head around something...something else pops up!!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## heavenly

44andHoping said:


> Geez...wish I had something to contribute to this..but I just do not know a thing about egg sharing egg donors. :nope:
> 
> Hoping someone can help shed some light on this for you....it sure does sound confusing, along with frustrating. Why oh why cant anything just be EASY for a change :hugs:

Tell me about it! With egg sharing, I only get half the eggs but you get all of them with an egg donor. So I am assuming an egg donor would be more costly but a better success rate??. You would think I would have got all this info from the Clinic today, but she was only interested in getting me to sign up egg sharing at her clinic..:roll:..OH was not impressed at all when we left the clinic, he said he got bad vibes off her. :coffee:

We will be going to another couple of clinics. Grrrr! And breathe. :winkwink:


----------



## 44andHoping

Sounds like she wasnt the best communicator. Honestly! 

You'd think working in that line of field you'd try to be supportive and actually seem like you care enough to not let anyone walk out of the office with any unanswered questions *sigh* :shrug: ESPICIALLY when you are forking out $'s too! Doesnt seem right to me.

Perhaps you can call and get a customer service/nurse type person who knows everything about everything.


----------



## heavenly

44andHoping said:


> Sounds like she wasnt the best communicator. Honestly!
> 
> You'd think working in that line of field you'd try to be supportive and actually seem like you care enough to not let anyone walk out of the office with any unanswered questions *sigh* :shrug: ESPICIALLY when you are forking out $'s too! Doesnt seem right to me.
> 
> Perhaps you can call and get a customer service/nurse type person who knows everything about everything.

I know, it's such a lot of money, I need to visit at least 3 clinics - weigh up my options.


----------



## 44andHoping

Sounds like a good plan for you both! 

Praying someone can help you with your questions. I'll be checking for some positive updates. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks for sharing all of this Heavenly we are learning so much as well. I guess that's what this is all about. I agree just BREATHE. Do you do any relaxation techniques. Just asking because I do and have found them very helpful with all of this ttc stuff. I am not the most relaxed person to begin with.


----------



## heavenly

44andHoping said:


> Sounds like a good plan for you both!
> 
> Praying someone can help you with your questions. I'll be checking for some positive updates. :hugs::hugs:


Thank you hun. xx




marathongirl said:


> Thanks for sharing all of this Heavenly we are learning so much as well. I guess that's what this is all about. I agree just BREATHE. Do you do any relaxation techniques. Just asking because I do and have found them very helpful with all of this ttc stuff. I am not the most relaxed person to begin with.

Well, trying to find out more today. You obviously get more eggs with an egg donation programme and only half the eggs with egg sharing programme but I think the waiting list for egg sharing is a lot shorter.

If I decide to go with egg sharing, the clinic in Brighton is fine. But I am going to make an appointment at a Fertility Clinic in Tunbridge Wells, they do egg donation. Will have to wait a month though as have to pay again!

I am normally a pretty relaxed person, seeing I have been TTC for 4 years, I think I am pretty sane considering!! :coffee: But I was hoping I would have a lot more info today after the appointment yesterday so it threw me a little, but I will get there!

I start acupuncture on 5 April, lady says she sees a lot of ladies going through fertility treatment and assures me it's a massive help!!

Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## Jax41

Heavenly, you're amazing! :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah heavenly I think it is probably tougher to get an egg donor than an egg sharer unless you know someone who will do it for you. I think it isn't really something you think about doing unless you know someone who has fertility problems. So yes you might have to wait longer for an egg donor. They do quite a lot of egg donation at the European ones I think so it might be worth thinking about those. :flower:

44 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Jax41 said:


> Heavenly, you're amazing! :flower:

I don't think so!! I haven't a clue what I am doing, so many ladies on here and other forums seem so clued up about all this, I have no idea what I am doing though, sometimes I think it's best to not know too much in case your head explodes, I don't know!! lol




Butterfly67 said:


> Yeah heavenly I think it is probably tougher to get an egg donor than an egg sharer unless you know someone who will do it for you. I think it isn't really something you think about doing unless you know someone who has fertility problems. So yes you might have to wait longer for an egg donor. They do quite a lot of egg donation at the European ones I think so it might be worth thinking about those. :flower:
> 
> 
> 44 :hugs::hugs:

Thank you hun. :hugs: I have been reading up on clinics abroad, there is an excellent one in Athens and in Prague, very reasonable as well. The ones in Spain are quite dear.

It's weighing up time off work, also I am really bad at flying, so it's a difficult one.


----------



## heavenly

Well, been on the National Gamete Donation Trust, which puts you in the right direction.

They advertise when they have egg donors available, what a fab idea!

*SEFC (Tunbridge Wells): We have an egg donor here for whom we need to find a suitable second recipient. We are hoping for the proposed cycle to start as soon as possible.

Our ovum donor is altruistic, 31 years old, brown eyes, brown hair, slim build, white Caucasian.
*

It's a fab website, lists all the clinics in the country which offer egg donation.

https://www.ngdt.co.uk/finding-an-egg-donor

Sorry for taking over the thread with all of this claptrap but if I don't put it down somewhere, I really will go mad. :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

heavenly said:


> Well, been on the National Gamete Donation Trust, which puts you in the right direction.
> 
> They advertise when they have egg donors available, what a fab idea!
> 
> *SEFC (Tunbridge Wells): We have an egg donor here for whom we need to find a suitable second recipient. We are hoping for the proposed cycle to start as soon as possible.
> 
> Our ovum donor is altruistic, 31 years old, brown eyes, brown hair, slim build, white Caucasian.
> *
> 
> It's a fab website, lists all the clinics in the country which offer egg donation.
> 
> https://www.ngdt.co.uk/finding-an-egg-donor
> 
> Sorry for taking over the thread with all of this claptrap but if I don't put it down somewhere, I really will go mad. :blush:

Don't apologise I love all the claptrap :thumbup::haha::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

I also dont mind all the "claptrap". 
Honestly I find much of it fascinating (even though for most opf us it is frustrating!) 
Amazing, I've spent 40 + yrs not even thinking about reproduction. I reckon if there was such a thing as an exam on it I would be close to an A+ :haha:


----------



## 44andHoping

...and to add, I can't believe I spent an hour or so last night after work researching feng shui to help things along fertility wise. 

Thinking about changing some things around the house :wacko:

My god I might be losing it :headspin:

Also, heading to the hospital today for the start of my CCCT yippee!!


----------



## Desperado167

44andHoping said:


> I also dont mind all the "claptrap".
> Honestly I find much of it fascinating (even though for most opf us it is frustrating!)
> Amazing, I've spent 40 + yrs not even thinking about reproduction. I reckon if there was such a thing as an exam on it I would be close to an A+ :haha:

:thumbup::haha::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

44andHoping said:


> I also dont mind all the "claptrap".
> Honestly I find much of it fascinating (even though for most opf us it is frustrating!)
> Amazing, I've spent 40 + yrs not even thinking about reproduction. I reckon if there was such a thing as an exam on it I would be close to an A+ :haha: .and to add, I can't believe I spent an hour or so last night after work researching feng shui to help things along fertility wise.
> 
> Thinking about changing some things around the house :wacko:
> 
> My god I might be losing it :headspin:
> 
> Also, heading to the hospital today for the start of my CCCT yippee!!

This whole DE thingy is a whole new ball game for me but I have sort of got my head around it. It's all a learning curve!

Go for it re the feng shui, why not? :happydance: Keep us posted re the CCCT! x


----------



## marathongirl

I think the feng shui sounds awesome. I was thinking about if for my Dd bedroom as she has been having trouble sleeping lately? Let us know what you decide or change.

Heavenly-I certainly don't mind all the info about other options I mean this is a thread for those of us who are getting to the end right?? We have to keep our minds open to different options. So thanks for that.


----------



## heavenly

marathongirl said:


> Heavenly-I certainly don't mind all the info about other options I mean this is a thread for those of* us who are getting to the end right??*

Blimey, where are my razor blades.....:wacko:.:rofl:

Have to keep a sense of humour, don't we!! :haha:


----------



## marathongirl

heavenly said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly-I certainly don't mind all the info about other options I mean this is a thread for those of* us who are getting to the end right??*
> 
> Blimey, where are my razor blades.....:wacko:.:rofl:
> 
> Have to keep a sense of humour, don't we!! :haha:Click to expand...

Absolutely!!:winkwink: I hope you didn't take that the wrong way. It was meant to be positive about other options:hugs:


----------



## heavenly

marathongirl said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly-I certainly don't mind all the info about other options I mean this is a thread for those of* us who are getting to the end right??*
> 
> Blimey, where are my razor blades.....:wacko:.:rofl:
> 
> Have to keep a sense of humour, don't we!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!!:winkwink: I hope you didn't take that the wrong way. It was meant to be positive about other options:hugs:Click to expand...

I know it was. :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

How is everyone? xx


----------



## 44andHoping

Feeling fabulous this morning thanks!

Got my first FSH blood draw done the other day. No work today and taking first dose of Clomid. Here's hoping no nasty side effects come with it!

Got the day off and going to attack the first few changes for the feng shui fertility test :haha:

Hope everyone else is off to a good start as well. Weekend is almost here.


----------



## Butterfly67

44 - am interested in the feng shui fertility tips if you have any to share :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Af arrived in full flow today :growlmad:Any tips would be greatly appreciated about anything for me :haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Oh no...so sorry desperado :hugs: I know that feeling :cry:

Well girls...I have collected the tips from various places that Ive found most interesting AND they all had the same common ground of info. So for me that relates to being more legitimate. I placed them all in 1 big pile for you to browse through whenever you get the time. Seems like a lot but it's not that much :haha:

About 3/4 down you will see a link that caters into much more "specific" feng shui and relates to you and your hubbys personal FS. Enjoy :flower:

-----------------------------------------------

Feng shui (pronounced "fung shway") is the ancient Chinese tradition of arranging objects to achieve harmony in your environment. It translates literally as "wind-water." Feng shui has long been used to help promote health, relationships, and prosperity, and it works by maximizing positive energy, or chi, in your environment. Feng shui practitioners employ "cures" such as mirrors, wind chimes, and crystals to deflect bad luck; arrange furniture to encourage the free flow of positive energy; and decorate with certain colors to invoke feelings of harmony and peace.

Many wonder if this traditional Asian practice can also increase your chances of getting pregnant. (Comparatively, tons of moms-to-be sure do rely on the Chinese Lunar Calendar to determine their baby's gender ) Might it work for you? The answer may well be yes. 

Traditional Feng Shui Cures
The following traditional feng shui cures have been used in Asian homes for centuries to bring good luck to families who want to have a child:

_*Outside the home*_
Plant a fruit treethen take good care of it! Fruit trees are an ancient symbol of fertility, and the more fruit your tree produces, the higher your chances of conceiving.
Remove anything blocking the front door, such as a tree, overgrown bushes, even a car parked in front of your house. The front door is the "mouth of chi," so blocking the door prevents positive energy from entering your home.
Add a brass wind chime to your entranceway to welcome energy into your home.

*Inside the home *

Keep it "calm"you might want to put off remodeling the kitchen or starting any other big project while trying to conceive.

Eliminate "poison arrows," especially those pointing toward your front door. Poison arrows are corners that make sharp angles, either inside or outside your home, and slash through the power that comes with good chi. If you can't get rid of them, try to cover them up with plants (this works inside as well as outside).

Make sure all your plants are well cared for, and get rid of any that have seen better days.

_*In the bedroom*_

Clean up. Clear the clutter from the tops of dressers and pick up the clothes and shoes from the floor. Clutter depletes the positive feng shui energies and thwarts your attempts at conception.

But don't clean too much! While the area under your bed should be clean and clutter-free, you don't want to sweep or vacuum there for fear of disturbing the energy.

Hang red paper lanterns on either side of the bed to bring a positive influence into the bedroom.

Put a hollow piece of bamboo in the north section of the bedroom.

Place a dragon on the man's side of the bed to increase passion and potency.

Hang pictures or other decorations in pairs: two birds, two people, two fish, etc. The display of two fish is the symbol of marital union.

Continue the animal theme and place an elephantor a group of seven elephantson your dresser; elephants have long been considered a sign of fertility, and the number seven represents children.

_*Make It Modern and Meaningful*_

Linda Varone, a Boston-based feng shui consultant for more than 17 years, says that while many of these traditional cures may help you conceive, people in Western cultures might be uncomfortable with the idea of completely redecorating their homes "to look like a Chinese restaurant."

Instead, Varone encourages people who do not feel particularly tied to Asian traditions to use symbols with more meaning to them personally. "A photo, a piece of artwork, or a memento might raise your energy more than a traditional Asian symbol," she says. "I recommend that people use objects that speak directly to them."

*Chart a Course for Children*

Varone also suggests that couples superimpose a bagua template over their house or master bedroom and pay particular attention to the child/creativity area. A bagua template is a tool used to map a room or location to see how the different sections of the area correspond to different aspects in one's life. If you imagine the bagua as a tic-tac-toe grid, the section for children is the right-hand square in the middle row. 

*Feng Shui for Fertility*

"Couples who want to conceive need to look at the bagua map and make sure the child/creativity area of their room is clear of all clutter so they are ready to receive energy in that aspect of their lives," Varone advises. 

Then, they should put a "cure" in that areaa light, a plant, a color. Varone suggests a white flower, since white represents the color of children and a flower symbolizes life. And it doesn't have to be a rare white orchid; any real flower, a high quality silk flower, or even a photo of a flower would work. 

Alternatively, you could place a figurine of a baby or family in this area of the bagua. 

"The symbol itself is not important," Varone explains, "but whatever you choose, it has to speak to you. You want to use symbols that are meaningful to you."

*Feng Shui in the Bigger Picture*

Finally, while you are seeking to bring a child into your home, you also need to celebrate what you already have. Varone suggests putting up a picture of you and your husband or one of a beautiful, peaceful place to remind yourselves of what you are grateful for.

"Feng shui is more of a guide than a prescription," Varone says. "It should be viewed as just one of many factors that influence your life and, thus, your fertility." 

_____________________________



*6 Tips for Improving Fertility Feng Shui *


_1. ACTIVATE THE DESCENDANTS LUCK DIRECTION. _

The northwest (NW) is the direction of descendants luck. It is also the direction of heaven according to feng shui (and arent all babies heaven-sent?). 

By positioning the man to sleep with his head pointed in the northwest direction, sit at work facing the NW, eat facing the NW, etc., this will activate his descendants luck. 

It might look odd, if necessary, couples should turn the bed so that the man is sleeping with his head pointing NW. If this makes the mans head point toward the door or sleep with his back to the door, then try another method. 

Another way to activate the descendants luck is to install a metal oscillating fan in the bedroom. Placed in the NW corner and turned on during the day, the fan produces a generous helping of descendants luck in the bedroom. Be sure to turn it off while sleeping, though, or this luck will be scattered and unable to attach itself to the couple sleeping in the room. 
_
2. USE PERSONAL FENG SHUI. _

Personal feng shui is a powerful method for creating good descendants luck. To calculate your personal feng shui directions, go to 

https://www.redlotusconsulting.com/KuaCalculator.html 

Based on the KUA number, you can determine the mans personal descendants luck direction. The man should work, eat, and sleep facing this direction if the NW direction does not work for him. 

KUA NUMBER 
1 South 
2 Northwest 
3 Southeast 
4 East 
5 Northwest 
6 Southwest 
7 Northeast 
8 West 
9 North 

_3. REMOVE ANY BLOCKS TO THE FRONT DOOR. _

It worked from Lillian Too, so it might work for you. Be sure that there is an open space out the front door and that there is nothing in direction line with your front door, such as a tree, street, or other object. The front door is considered the mouth of chi and is where all energy enters the home. Make this area clean, auspicious, and beautiful. 

_4. ENHANCE THE WEST SECTOR. _

The west is the sector associated with the children. For that reason it is best to avoid having fire objects here, such as candles or bright lamps. Earth objects, such as vases are excellent fertility enhancers. Enhance this portion of the house, living, and bedroom with metal objects, such as fans, stereos, or other electronic or metal items. 

Lastly, be sure to address problem areas in the west sectors of the home (and the west corner of your bedroom and living room) such as crowded closets or junk rooms. Work at getting these cleaned out to allow new creative (fertility) energy to enter your life. 

If there is a bathroom in this sector, make sure bathroom doors are shut and to keep a bright light on in this room. 

_5. OBSERVE PROPER BEDROOM FENG SHUI. _

Bedroom feng shui is extremely important when you are trying to conceive. Beds should never share the same wall as the door, a bathroom, or a kitchen. Televisions, work objects such as computers, mirrors, plants, and exercise equipment should be removed. Rest and romance should be the only activities in this room. 

_6. USE FERTILITY SYMBOLS AND ENHANCEMENTS. _

Feng shui uses a number of symbols, many of which are thought to enhance fertility. Some of these would include: 

Dragons: Placed on the side table of the mans side of the bed, the dragon can add a little extra oomph in the bedroom. Make sure the dragon is small, otherwise, it will create too much yang energy in the room and make rest difficult. 

Elephants: Place a pair of elephants on either side of the bedroom door. Elephants are associated with pregnancy. Or, place one statue of an elephant in the living room. Placed prominently in the bedroom, elephants are said to produce male children. 

Double fish: The double fish is a symbol of marital union. Display this in the southwest corner of your bedroom. 

Single piece of hollow bamboo: Place this in the north sector of the bedroom to enhance fertility. These are said to aid conception. 

Red paper lanterns: hung on either side of the bed, these are believed to bring excellent yang (creative)energy to the bedroom. 

When you are trying to conceive, it's always worth taking a comprehensive approach. Fortunately, feng shui can help you make sure the environment supports your endeavors to bring that new addition to your family.


----------



## Desperado167

Just want to thank u lovely before I read through it ,every little bit of info helps ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Definitely going to look more into the feng shui thing!! Very interesting and thanks for sharing all of that with us.
How is everyone doing??


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone it's pretty quiet on here ,hope everyone's ok ,af has calmed down today thank goodness as it was so heavy ,it's a lovely morning and am planning on a big walk today :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Thanks 44 for the great info! I am working on *fixing* things this weekend:happydance: everything helps!:flower:

despie so glad you are feeling better:thumbup: Have a lovely walk today:hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

I am down to a small list of 4 things to do for the Feng Shui! :haha:

I'm still on the fence about red lanterns (oddly enough I have a small night lamp with a red material shade on my side of the bed and DH has a lamp with a red shade on his side. I secretly wonder if thats enough LOL)

Aaaaaaaaaanyways, Im doing pretty good. Last day (5th day) of the Clomid today. I seemed to have superrrr uncomfortable ovaries on the 3rd day. Not too sure of that is a side effect but ~ yeeeeowch! Talk about uncomfortable!) 
I was also in the nastiest mood that day! So strange. I felt bad for DH having to listen to me get pissy at just about EVERY LITTLE THING that day :dohh: Talk about ugly!

Anyways, coming up towards the big "O" day in few days. :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

I would love to try clomid but I can't get it over here ........:nope::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Desperado167 said:


> I would love to try clomid but I can't get it over here ........:nope::hugs:

Where are you Desp??

I am only on it for the CCCTest ...the doc still has to do a tube check and read DH's SA before I'd start any sort of monthly RX. But here's hoping this might spark something :thumbup:

DH is getting his SA done Thursday. I had to postpone last weeks due to darn gate officials doing their car checks at the Naval Military gate the entire week.. and the time to get sample to the hospital would normally have taken me 25 minutes (plus 5 mins to RUSH into the lab after parking - lol) well, it would've taken me over an hour last week! UGH

Soooo praying this Thursday there will be nothing stopping me from getting that sample to the lab on time :haha: I think this stresses me out the most compared to anything else in the past 12 months :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

44andHoping said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I would love to try clomid but I can't get it over here ........:nope::hugs:
> 
> Where are you Desp??
> 
> I am only on it for the CCCTest ...the doc still has to do a tube check and read DH's SA before I'd start any sort of monthly RX. But here's hoping this might spark something :thumbup:
> 
> DH is getting his SA done Thursday. I had to postpone last weeks due to darn gate officials doing their car checks at the Naval Military gate the entire week.. and the time to get sample to the hospital would normally have taken me 25 minutes (plus 5 mins to RUSH into the lab after parking - lol) well, it would've taken me over an hour last week! UGH
> 
> Soooo praying this Thursday there will be nothing stopping me from getting that sample to the lab on time :haha: I think this stresses me out the most compared to anything else in the past 12 months :wacko:Click to expand...

Hope everything goes as planned on Thursday ,I am in northern Ireland :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

44- I hope all goes well on Thurs. I remember when I got dh to do that it was stressful and that cycle,of course, we got our BFP. It ended in mc but at least we knew his little swimmers were good! Just wondering though if you are o'ing this week you might not want to waste an effort on this. Also when we did it we had to abstain for at least 3 or 4 days before??

AFM- cd4 and af is also backing off thank goodness!! Looking forward to a new cycle. Waiting for that magical one!!


----------



## heavenly

44andHoping said:


> I am down to a small list of 4 things to do for the Feng Shui! :haha:
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaanyways, Im doing pretty good. Last day (5th day) of the Clomid today. I seemed to have superrrr uncomfortable ovaries on the 3rd day. Not too sure of that is a side effect but ~ yeeeeowch! Talk about uncomfortable!)
> I was also in the nastiest mood that day! So strange. I felt bad for DH having to listen to me get pissy at just about EVERY LITTLE THING that day :dohh: Talk about ugly!
> 
> Anyways, coming up towards the big "O" day in few days. :happydance:

Well done with the Feng Shui stuff! I only have one cycle of Clomid left after this cycle, I was lucky enough not to have any side effects but it will actually be quite nice going back TTC au naturelle (apart from supplements and acupuncture) during the next few months whilst we wait to do IVF/DE.

Re the SA, OH had to find somewhere to park in the hospital car park, then he had to keep asking people where to go, whilst holding the sample....:rofl:



marathongirl said:


> AFM- cd4 and af is also backing off thank goodness!! Looking forward to a new cycle. Waiting for that magical one!!

With a new cycle, Spring hopes eternal. :hugs:



Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone it's pretty quiet on here ,hope everyone's ok ,af has calmed down today thank goodness as it was so heavy ,it's a lovely morning and am planning on a big walk today :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Hope you have had a lovely walk. xx


AFM, AF is due end of the week. Have had a sore throat for over a week, very annoying!! Legs still aching from the walks at the weekend. I have just had an afternoon nap...I am such an old git. :rofl:

Love to you all.xx


----------



## 44andHoping

marathongirl said:


> 44- I hope all goes well on Thurs. I remember when I got dh to do that it was stressful and that cycle,of course, we got our BFP. It ended in mc but at least we knew his little swimmers were good! Just wondering though if you are o'ing this week you might not want to waste an effort on this. Also when we did it we had to abstain for at least 3 or 4 days before??
> 
> AFM- cd4 and af is also backing off thank goodness!! Looking forward to a new cycle. Waiting for that magical one!!

Marathon I so agree!! I have been driving myself insane with the Oing date this cycle. Now, to be clear for past 2 cycles I have o'ed on day 12 (friday this week which is day after Dh's SA EEK!!) Usually I like to BD a few days before and morning of O day if I can. No problem abstaining from BDing for a few days especially since he is away tonight at duty on base...I wont see him until late tomorrow night and then the following AM he has to provide a sample. Oh boy!! What to do.....if my OPK's were more positive looking at the moment I'd just boycott (again) this week..I agree my O day is waaaaay more important :haha:..lets face it LOL

I think the only thing that probably bugs him not being able to do before the SA is have his beer at night when he gets in. :dohh:

I wonder if the Clomid will prolong my follicular phase this month. I wouldnt mind that so I could get all the "jobs" done HAHA!

Will wait and see how opk looks wednesday (tomorrow) night for sure and then figure it out :thumbup:

GL and :dust: ladies to the new cycle. Starting afresh we all are!!! Phew! Here we goooooo....


----------



## 44andHoping

> Well done with the Feng Shui stuff! I only have one cycle of Clomid left after this cycle, I was lucky enough not to have any side effects but it will actually be quite nice going back TTC au naturelle (apart from supplements and acupuncture) during the next few months whilst we wait to do IVF/DE.
> 
> Re the SA, OH had to find somewhere to park in the hospital car park, then he had to keep asking people where to go, whilst holding the sample....:rofl:

Hahahaaa...Oh myyyyyyy! Sorry but I really did ROFL imagining the car park outside the hospital (oh believe me, we discussed it too!!)

But after determining that I CAN make it to the hospital within 25 minutes (as long as no ID check that takes forever in a day and that I can find a quick parking spot.....I CAN DO IT!) LOL But it has added a margin of extra stress in me this past 2 weeks Ay ay.


----------



## Just_married

44andHoping said:


> Well done with the Feng Shui stuff! I only have one cycle of Clomid left after this cycle, I was lucky enough not to have any side effects but it will actually be quite nice going back TTC au naturelle (apart from supplements and acupuncture) during the next few months whilst we wait to do IVF/DE.
> 
> Re the SA, OH had to find somewhere to park in the hospital car park, then he had to keep asking people where to go, whilst holding the sample....:rofl:
> 
> Hahahaaa...Oh myyyyyyy! Sorry but I really did ROFL imagining the car park outside the hospital (oh believe me, we discussed it too!!)
> 
> But after determining that I CAN make it to the hospital within 25 minutes (as long as no ID check that takes forever in a day and that I can find a quick parking spot.....I CAN DO IT!) LOL But it has added a margin of extra stress in me this past 2 weeks Ay ay.Click to expand...

Our clinic said 2 hours was maximum for sample, we have no car at the moment so it was 2 bus journeys but the sample had to be kept at body temp so I had to help catch sample(!!) then run for bus and sit on the bus for over an hour with a small jar in my cleavage! The things we do, eh?! Xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL Just_married, can imagine you sitting on the bus with a sample in your cleavage :haha::haha:

44 I think we are almost cycle buddies - I expect to O this weekend sometime - it would normally likely be Friday but I'm not sure if my cycle will be off as this will be the first proper one after MC.


----------



## Just_married

Butterfly67 said:


> LOL Just_married, can imagine you sitting on the bus with a sample in your cleavage :haha::haha:
> 
> 44 I think we are almost cycle buddies - I expect to O this weekend sometime - it would normally likely be Friday but I'm not sure if my cycle will be off as this will be the first proper one after MC.

It makes me laugh to think about it too, the lengths we go to! Xxx


----------



## marathongirl

Just_married said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> LOL Just_married, can imagine you sitting on the bus with a sample in your cleavage :haha::haha:
> 
> 44 I think we are almost cycle buddies - I expect to O this weekend sometime - it would normally likely be Friday but I'm not sure if my cycle will be off as this will be the first proper one after MC.
> 
> It makes me laugh to think about it too, the lengths we go to! XxxClick to expand...

YOu ladies are hilarious!! I know when dh did his it was just weird collecting then throwing clothes on and zooming to the clinic with this vial under your arm(I don't have cleavage!!!)


----------



## Rashaa

Sample in the cleavage lol you gals crack me up :) :rofl::rofl:


----------



## 44andHoping

Good to know about the time period being longer then 30 minutes. Sure takes the pressure off. Holy schmoly I cannot begin to imagine a BUS RIDE :shock:

lol @ marathon! I dont have much cleav either so it is going to be between my legs for the drive and inside my shirt for the walk inside to the lab.

As it turns out my OPK last night looked darker and it is (i think) positive today. So DH did not attempt the jar this morning...we BD instead. I am going to attempt to post a pic to get your opinions of my opk from today!

I rescheduled the SA for Tuesday morning instead.

I know Clomid can interfere with OPK tests and what not. My temps are still relatively low. BUT I generally always O on cycle day 12 soooooo. 
Apologies for possible TMI showing test strip in colour ....

https://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj560/ozgrrl11/OPK1.jpg








Just_married said:


> 44andHoping said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done with the Feng Shui stuff! I only have one cycle of Clomid left after this cycle, I was lucky enough not to have any side effects but it will actually be quite nice going back TTC au naturelle (apart from supplements and acupuncture) during the next few months whilst we wait to do IVF/DE.
> 
> Re the SA, OH had to find somewhere to park in the hospital car park, then he had to keep asking people where to go, whilst holding the sample....:rofl:
> 
> Hahahaaa...Oh myyyyyyy! Sorry but I really did ROFL imagining the car park outside the hospital (oh believe me, we discussed it too!!)
> 
> But after determining that I CAN make it to the hospital within 25 minutes (as long as no ID check that takes forever in a day and that I can find a quick parking spot.....I CAN DO IT!) LOL But it has added a margin of extra stress in me this past 2 weeks Ay ay.Click to expand...
> 
> Our clinic said 2 hours was maximum for sample, we have no car at the moment so it was 2 bus journeys but the sample had to be kept at body temp so I had to help catch sample(!!) then run for bus and sit on the bus for over an hour with a small jar in my cleavage! The things we do, eh?! XxxClick to expand...


----------



## 44andHoping

Butterfly67 said:


> LOL Just_married, can imagine you sitting on the bus with a sample in your cleavage :haha::haha:
> 
> 44 I think we are almost cycle buddies - I expect to O this weekend sometime - it would normally likely be Friday but I'm not sure if my cycle will be off as this will be the first proper one after MC.

Butterfly thats very cool. Hoping you cycle will get back in sync for you this month!! FXed for you! Looks slike we are both waiting in anticipation! I wonder if the Clomid will have me O later than Friday. 

Hope everyone else is doing well this morning :flower:


----------



## 44andHoping

Nevermind on the above OPK question. Those were CVS brand - first time using those type since my regular at the dollar tree were all out of stock for 2 weeks!! (I love the New Choice brand..you cant go wrong its either a line or not a line)

Well I went and checked at dollar tree just now, they finally had some in stock.....the pic tells the tale. My god those CVS must be super sensitive or something. Gonna recheck again later this arvo.

:shrug:

https://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj560/ozgrrl11/NewChoiceOPK1.jpg


----------



## Butterfly67

Blimey 44 that is crazy to have such a big difference between the 2 tests :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Wow the other ones looked positive :wacko:


----------



## 44andHoping

Dont they!!

Well, guess I will just try to re test again tonight to make sure it isnt positive. Looks like Dh coulda done the SA afterall BAH!!!


----------



## marathongirl

Don't forget 44 that the results can be off if your urine is too dilute. I'm not sure how long you "held it" but my opks say to hold for 4 hours and try not to drink too much water as well. I would try again and see. Also your opk was looking positive last night as well so you might have been on the upswing last night and the downswing of the surge this morning making it neg now because it's over?? Just a thought. You will know if your temp goes up tomorrow


----------



## heavenly

Hey lovely ladies, I am just about to finish work for the week - hurrah!!

AF turned up this morning, so it's onwards and upwards to last cycle of Clomid. I start acupuncture next week as well. :thumbup:

Hope you are all well. xxx


----------



## 44andHoping

:hugs: for AF showing up. Hoping you get some much better news by Easter time!

I am seriously considering looking into the acupuncture. I've heard nothing but positive things about it and they seem to have a few in my area. (Chinese Herbal Medicine folk are best, is that true?)

Thankfully today is Friday! Phew! Poor DH has had THEEEEEEEEEE most stressful week and I feel so bad for him. He amazes me how he is able to even "get it up" to BD (oh how I adore that man!) 

My Clomid symptoms are almost all gone. I've had some serious insomnia going on for the past 6 days..last night I had the best sleep and never woke up once! Im revived today! :happydance:
Also, those aweful ovary (?) pains have disappeared. My usual "O" day headache is here ...so hoping my temps go up tomorrow or next day!! BTW....check the pic of my 2MU from this AM. Took the 2 OPK's (one definately more sensitive) wish I had stocked up on the New Choice brand now. 

Have a fabulous day ladies!! I am off to the gym to get some blood flowing (the only blood I want flowing this month) :winkwink:

https://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj560/ozgrrl11/OPK2.jpg




heavenly said:


> Hey lovely ladies, I am just about to finish work for the week - hurrah!!
> 
> AF turned up this morning, so it's onwards and upwards to last cycle of Clomid. I start acupuncture next week as well. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you are all well. xxx


----------



## 44andHoping

Well i FINALLY got my + opk on CD 14. Now back in the 2WW.

went to my Obi yesterday and got results of my CCCT. He read them to me and he didnt seem all that positive about the results. He was perplexed as to what the lab did. I shall explain...

CD3 FSH = 9.3
CD 10 FSH = 8.1

Now apparently the lab (on CD3) had also run a LH/FSH test and THAT FSH = 10.1 (!) :shrug: How can you get 2 different readings from same day blood draw?

The Obi told me anything around 10-12 is high and questionable. But he was happy to see my CD 10 wasnt higher. I am kicking myself I didnt ask for a print out because I want to make sure they also did an estradiol test CD3.

Anyhoo....he was disappointed that we hadnt yet dont the SA :blush: He said that he has noticed many military guys actually have a male factor issue! So he definately wanted to rule that out.... so before he could go the extra step he needs that done first. Then he "may" put me on Clomid again (at a 50mg dose cus those side effects at 100mg ..wowwee! No thanks!)

One thing I do like about my obi is he knows I am on a timre crunch and seems like he "cares". (the whole age thing plus potential 'looming' deployment for hubs :cry: ) He is trying to be proactive.

Hope everyone is doing well this week!! :flower: xo


----------

